# GLOSSYBOX + Bergdorf Goodman May 2014 **Spoilers**



## JenniferV (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like May is going to be a collaboration with Bergdorf Goodman!


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 17, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you for the intel  Glad your blog is back up!


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 17, 2014)

From My Subscription Addiction today...






It also says to use the code BONUS to get a free...

Beauty Blender for new subs!


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 17, 2014)

I might need to order a gift box!


----------



## littlemissbandb (Apr 17, 2014)

Was this in an email? I saw the post on My Subscription Addiction, but I couldn't find it anywhere on the Glossybox site and I didn't receive an email about it.


----------



## LindaD (Apr 17, 2014)

Ooh, Atelier cologne! I'll definitely get a gift box of this one.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sooo resubbing for this one!


----------



## abbey1 (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6440459 Is this primer what's in the black container? I'm excited for this collaboration!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ah yes! &gt;3 I'm getting it for the beauty blender... I was thinking about picking one up through the BB store anyway, and I was sad I missed the Jan box because it was sold out. Totally pumped.


----------



## singinggal2002 (Apr 17, 2014)

From Left to Right: 1. Revive product though not sure which oneâ€¦ possibly the eye serum. 2. Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme 3. Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Primer 4. Caviar CC Cream for Hair 10-in-1 Complete Correction 5. Lancer product- maybe the serum (there are actually two serums- lift serum and fade serum) Picture blown up: http://imgur.com/a/tifCA


----------



## Deareux (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes! I'm going to resub to get this box! Does anyone know when the cut off sign up date is to get the May box?


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm excited for this box, although I'm kinda disappointed there isnt much makeup... hoping for a combo that doesn't have so much skincare


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes! I'm going to resub to get this box! Does anyone know when the cut off sign up date is to get the May box?
usually in the middle of may...... they don't even ship until the middle of the month at the earliest. I'm waiting for them to sell out of April so I can take advantage of the beauty blender offer :9


----------



## Deareux (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  usually in the middle of may...... they don't even ship until the middle of the month at the earliest. I'm waiting for them to sell out of April so I can take advantage of the beauty blender offer :9
Awesome! Thanks for the info! I'm waiting to get the promo offer too.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah, I think I'm going to have to resub for this one when the April boxes finally sell out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Apr 18, 2014)

Grawr. I had cancelled my sub but... but... free BeautyBlender!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 18, 2014)

I signed up yesterday. I know that I'll get April's box but I wanted that beauty blender! I wasn't sure when the code for it expired.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 18, 2014)

Somewhat of a newbie here... When they do a collab box like this, is there typically only the one variation as shown in the picture, or are there usually product variations anyways?


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 18, 2014)

From what I remember with the Byrdie collaboration in the fall, all the items were the same for everyone. But that is the only Glossybox collaboration I have gotten. I don't know about the Man Repeller box, etc.

Edit: I just looked at old photos of the Byrdie box and forgot the RENU product did vary. I got the exfoliant, other got masks, etc.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 18, 2014)

> From what I remember with the Byrdie collaboration in the fall, all the items were the same for everyone. But that is the only Glossybox collaboration I have gotten. I don't know about the Man Repeller box, etc. Edit: I just looked at old photos of the Byrdie box and forgot the RENU product did vary. I got the exfoliant, other got masks, etc.


 Thanks! Not that it really matters to me... Lol. I was just curious.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2014)

Definitely want this box.


----------



## Angelatrupo (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi.  This is my first time posting after lurking for a long time..

I found this article while snooping for info about the April box.

http://www.cosmoprofnorthamerica.com/resources/pdf/news_buzz/2014/article-1.pdf

Thanks for all the great info!

Angie


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 19, 2014)

I wonder if this box will be a usual monthly box or if we have to pay separately for it?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelatrupo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi.  This is my first time posting after lurking for a long time..

I found this article while snooping for info about the April box.

http://www.cosmoprofnorthamerica.com/resources/pdf/news_buzz/2014/article-1.pdf

Thanks for all the great info!

Angie
Thanks for that!  Welcome to MUT!


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelatrupo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi.  This is my first time posting after lurking for a long time..

I found this article while snooping for info about the April box.

http://www.cosmoprofnorthamerica.com/resources/pdf/news_buzz/2014/article-1.pdf

Thanks for all the great info!

Angie

OOooh. Thank you. I hope they have something from Hourglass like the article said. I love that brand.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm IN.... this box sounds amazing!! It looks like an amazing collab.. I may have to buy hubby the men's version that the article talked about- Perfect for Father's Day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelatrupo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi.  This is my first time posting after lurking for a long time..

I found this article while snooping for info about the April box.

http://www.cosmoprofnorthamerica.com/resources/pdf/news_buzz/2014/article-1.pdf

Thanks for all the great info!

Angie
Welcome!


----------



## wahina83 (Apr 20, 2014)

I absolutely love Napoleon Auto Pilot Primer! I received a sample and was addicted! I love the smell and how amazing my skin feels. I did cringe at first at the price but a little go a long way! I usually get this one: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod5770209#reviews , so I am interested to see what will be the difference!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 23, 2014)

The spoiler picture they released has brands Alterna, Atelier, ReVive, Lancer Dermatology and Skin care and Napolean Perdis.
They also say that Lancome, Sulwahasoo, and Aerin Beauty will be in boxes so I think there will be variations.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks to be a great box.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 26, 2014)

So excited for this box! I love revive so I hope it's in my box.


----------



## coffeeformom (Apr 27, 2014)

I just signed up for glossybox last month, I'm glad i did, i think this box will sell out fast!


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 27, 2014)

The article stated "In May, the company will partner with Bergdorf Goodman on two boxes, one for men, $40, and one for women, $21. The women’s will include samples from RéVive, Atelier Cologne, Hourglass and Alterna. Additionally, Bergdorf Goodman will offer a $25 gift card. The men’s will include Maison Francis Kurkdjian, Tom Ford, Jack Black, Caron, Montale and Recipe for Men."

So, a giftcard will be in every May box????


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

coffeeformom said:


> I just signed up for glossybox last month, I'm glad i did, i think this box will sell out fast!


Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> The article stated "In May, the company will partner with Bergdorf Goodman on two boxes, one for men, $40, and one for women, $21. The women’s will include samples from RéVive, Atelier Cologne, Hourglass and Alterna. Additionally, Bergdorf Goodman will offer a $25 gift card. The men’s will include Maison Francis Kurkdjian, Tom Ford, Jack Black, Caron, Montale and Recipe for Men."
> 
> So, a giftcard will be in every May box????


Those look like they will be great boxes. I think i will get the hubby one since his birthday is in May.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 28, 2014)

Mmmmh now really thinking of resubbing when May comes along. This looks to be a good one. Hope the beauty blender offer is still good then.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 28, 2014)

I have to say, this one doesn't interest me.  Am I beauty boxed out??? lol


----------



## Andieking (Apr 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have to say, this one doesn't interest me.  Am I beauty boxed out??? lol


Same for me, since I have no clue who or what Bergdorf Goodman is!

Or maybe I'm just grumpy because my April box hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 28, 2014)

Bergdorf Goodman is a high end department store...I have never set foot in one - lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have to say, this one doesn't interest me.  Am I beauty boxed out??? lol


Nope, it doesn't interest me either. Plus even if it does come with that $25 gift card, I'm sure that won't get me anything without spending more. I wasn't going to sub for April but I caved with a discount code, and I'll probably cancel again for May.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 28, 2014)

I wish they'd let us buy May already!! Ugh!  Obviously no one wanted April since they still aren't sold out.  I can't sign up yet, grrrr!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> Mmmmh now really thinking of resubbing when May comes along. This looks to be a good one. Hope the beauty blender offer is still good then.


I think you should, specially if you can get the beauty blender as a bonus.


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 29, 2014)

I was so tempted to sign up! only due to the beauty blender....but I realized most of the products in the May box I will not use or ever purchase myself. So I decided to save my $21 for the Sephora perfume triple points.


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 29, 2014)

April needs to sell out faster! I need this box!


----------



## lucyla8 (Apr 29, 2014)

more pictures up on Glossybox's instagram page...

http://instagram.com/glossybox_us#


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 29, 2014)

I think I might buy two gift boxes.... I did the msa code, so each box/gift box is $15... so as long as you use the gift certificate your essentially getting your box free and netting $10.

I think I'm going to check out their website and shipping costs... I assume you can use more than one gift card on a purchase?


----------



## purpleorchid (Apr 29, 2014)

Can anyone figure out what that Lancome item is? Can't read the tiny print!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

I normally don't sub to glossybox but this has my attention!


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks like multiple promo codes and gift cards can be applied towards one bergdorf Goodman purchase. I just wonder if the gift card had to go towards items featured in the box.

Also, free shipping with every order!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 29, 2014)

I must say I have only subbed to glossybox a few times this year but was a devoted subbie in the beginning. I, like a lot of others, became overwhelmed with samples and had to take a break from a few subs. When I left, GB was being slammed over customer service issues. Last night I accidentally ordered a second April box. I wanted to order the May box for my mom and I didn't realize they were still sending out April's. I emailed them in hopes they would let me cancel it but my expectations were very, very low since I remembered how CS was before I unsubbed. I was SHOCKED to see this morning they had refunded my money and canceled the April box. Just like that!!!! I'm so happy they seem to have a grip on the CS thing finally! 

I'm so stoked to get the May box!!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 29, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I think I might buy two gift boxes.... I did the msa code, so each box/gift box is $15... so as long as you use the gift certificate your essentially getting your box free and netting $10.
> 
> I think I'm going to check out their website and shipping costs... I assume you can use more than one gift card on a purchase?


Hi, what codes get this down to this pricing? I already subscribe.  I saw a code for new subscribers but cannot figure this one out.


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 29, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Hi, what codes get this down to this pricing? I already subscribe.  I saw a code for new subscribers but cannot figure this one out.


There was a my subscription addiction promo over the weekend... I got the three month for $45... i believe the promotion ended on Sunday. Additional boxes/gift boxes are always $15 for subscribers.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 29, 2014)

when do these boxes go live? I want to sign up for a subscription but I don't want to get an april box


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 29, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> when do these boxes go live? I want to sign up for a subscription but I don't want to get an april box


I assume May 1st if the April box doesn't sell out before then.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm hoping the BONUS code will still work on May 1st for a free Beauty Blender.  Otherwise, I will try PINK for the free blush or SHINE for the free full size Too Faced Glamour Gloss.  I did see a HIP2SAVE will get a Glossybox blush on a 3 month sub so maybe PINK also needs a 3 month code.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 30, 2014)

lucyla8 said:


> more pictures up on Glossybox's instagram page...
> 
> http://instagram.com/glossybox_us#


omg I need that revive serum!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy at least 2 gift boxes for May... XD


----------



## flushblush (Apr 30, 2014)

I am SO pumped for this box. The April box seems incredibly underwhelming (though I haven't received mine yet, so we'll see), but the May has so much I want to try! Question: I've always been curious about the Napoleon Perdis products because I love the packaging so much, but this looks like it's a primer, and I don't wear foundation - will wearing a primer on its own look weird?


----------



## flushblush (Apr 30, 2014)

Also, can anyone make out what the Lancome product is in the Instagram spoiler?


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

Trying to decide about this box- I got March's box and wasn't too thrilled about it, but this one looks fun.  Especially if you can get a Beauty Blender for free.  I don't have one!  Do we have an actual list of what's gonna be in the box?  The picture is really pretty but I can't hardly read it!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 30, 2014)

Just FYI for the Beauty Blender and the TooFaced promo it looks like they expire today...Not sure if you'd still get Aprils box, but if they still have them in stock you might!!



mishmish said:


> Hi, what codes get this down to this pricing? I already subscribe.  I saw a code for new subscribers but cannot figure this one out.


@ If you already sub you can purchase a gift box for $15 and some times I can use ebates to get it for $12.50, it doesn't always work but it worth a shot!



flushblush said:


> I am SO pumped for this box. The April box seems incredibly underwhelming (though I haven't received mine yet, so we'll see), but the May has so much I want to try! Question: I've always been curious about the Napoleon Perdis products because I love the packaging so much, but this looks like it's a primer, and I don't wear foundation - will wearing a primer on its own look weird?


@@flushblush You can totally use primer on it's own, most are not colored and just help blur imperfections.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 30, 2014)

Just got my box, how do I attach a photo?? Wrong thread... Mobile sucks!


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> Just got my box, how do I attach a photo??


Hit more reply options at the bottom, then choose file, then attach file.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 30, 2014)

I just uploaded to my blog then copied and pasted...too much work and my mobile view is terrible.

@@Justine1988 Thanks! I see it now, the old site was so much more intuitive.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 30, 2014)

I think I will be skipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My husband needed to look at boxes and I went through my skin care stash and just what had ok packaging was impressive...  The cheapest stuff I had was Vichy I think. If it had sunblock I would be all over this. I don't have to buy serum, face cream, scrub or mascara for a year or two with what I currently have. Sunblock is the only thing I need anytime soon.


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

So is it bad that I've already picked out what I'm spending my gift cards on??? Tell me it's not just me...


----------



## Justine1988 (May 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> So is it bad that I've already picked out what I'm spending my gift cards on??? Tell me it's not just me...


I haven't decided but I've been looking....

On glossybox Facebook they said one more day to buy april box (yesterday), so may box should become available today. I'm buying two gift boxes


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2014)

i unsubscribed hoping to snag a May box or 2 with a good code.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 1, 2014)

So I just tried to buy a gift box and it stated "The selected product is currently not available with your options." Is this becausei used the msa code???


----------



## Justine1988 (May 1, 2014)

Is anyone else able to get a gift box for May?


----------



## AshJs3 (May 1, 2014)

I was just able to resubscribe for May! Yay! I went to the gift page to get another and it says "only for active subscribers" underneath. Maybe my payment has to go through before I'm considered active.


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

I messaged them on Friday that I couldn't purchase a gift box too. I'll update if they respond... 

*it's not the code... I didn't try using one or ebates.


----------



## feisty1 (May 1, 2014)

I wasn't able to give a gift box either. I used no code at sign up either. I have signed up for a month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (May 1, 2014)

I didn't realize there is six products this month!

If I can't get a gift box, I'll just make another account, it's worth it!


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

Yep I will be making more accounts if I can get the gift boxes....Be sure to use your referal link to get the 200 glossydots and ebates will make this box $17.75. No response over on fb.


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

Okay here is the work around...have you sent a gift box in the past? Go to your dashboard scroll down to the gift box and reorder. You can update the address if you really sent it as a gift, hahaha.

*just ordered 3 gift boxes


----------



## AshJs3 (May 1, 2014)

I was just able to gift. I hit the "The perfect gift" button on the front page instead of the gift link at the top.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 1, 2014)

I think I will update the giftbox (which have all been sent to myself lol). are there any active promo codes (if I were to make a new account?)


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2014)

I was bummed to find out no codes worked :*(  However, the ebates refund of 2.75 made me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> Okay here is the work around...have you sent a gift box in the past? Go to your dashboard scroll down to the gift box and reorder. You can update the address if you really sent it as a gift, hahaha.
> 
> *just ordered 3 gift boxes


So, you can only gift if you already have a subscription, right?  So you will get two boxes?


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

@@Saffyra did you start a new sub or was that for a gift sub? If it was a new sub you will get the ebates credit, if it was a gift you might not...Sometimes it works on gifts, but not always.

*I purchased 3 gift boxes, so I will be getting 4 (head hangs in shame)


----------



## theblingfairy (May 1, 2014)

Craaaaaaap! I just unsubbed a month ago, because I wasn't happy with glossybox (was meh), and now I see THIS? Plus 2 ipsy subs, bb for the hubby, and and and...way too much spending on beauty subs for may. But WANT.

I HAZ ALL THE WANT!


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

I hear ya! BUT you pay $21 ($17.75 with ebates) and you get 6 deluxe products "picked" by Bergdorf Goodman and a $25 giftcard to use online. BG is like Nordstroms with a great beauty department and free shipping on everything. So you are kinda being paid to get a box with an additional $4 free dollars to spend at BG. And if you do a gift box, same thing but you get $ 10 in free BG spending...Yes, this is the conversation I had with myself  :blink: I can talk myself into anything.


----------



## celiajuno (May 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> So is it bad that I've already picked out what I'm spending my gift cards on??? Tell me it's not just me...


I picked something out too.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 1, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I picked something out too.


I picked out a few somethings maybe time to gift myself another glossybox since the stuff in it is almost free with the gift card.


----------



## shabs (May 1, 2014)

Did anyone notice this when gifting a box?  I don't want another April box.

"


DELIVERY DATE (PLEASE ALLOW A FEW MORE DAYS FOR WEST COAST DELIVERIES):You will receive your next box within 5/7/14 and 5/7/14


----------



## Laurlaur (May 1, 2014)

shabs said:


> Did anyone notice this when gifting a box?  I don't want another April box.
> 
> "
> 
> ...


Yeah this happened to me too, I decided to just wait until it doesn't say that anymore


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So, you can only gift if you already have a subscription, right?  So you will get two boxes?


It won't let me gift. I have an annual subscription as well.


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

I did gift 3 and all three said "Someone likes you! You will be receiving May's Glossybox"


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

mishmish said:


> It won't let me gift. I have an annual subscription as well.


Have you ever gifted a box? Go to dashboard and re-gift that sub, you can reenter the name and address.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 1, 2014)

My Subscription Addiction just posted details about the gift card! No minimum purchase requirement and it's a unique code printed on a card that can be used in store or online. It does expire June 15th so hopefully they get these out quicker! No information about stacking though. That's an amazing deal!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 1, 2014)

I can't seem to gift this one, but I used my dots so I'm getting it for "free."


----------



## purpleorchid (May 1, 2014)

I tried the SHINE code for the lipgloss and it said it expired. Are any other codes working?


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 1, 2014)

purpleorchid said:


> I tried the SHINE code for the lipgloss and it said it expired. Are any other codes working?


My Glossybox affiliate program doesn't have any codes ATM. I assume all that were working are now expired.


----------



## Hollie Haradon (May 1, 2014)

I just broke down and bought this box. How can you refuse Bergdorf's, darling?


----------



## jayeme (May 1, 2014)

I haven't gotten a Glossybox in awhile but I want this! I'm supposed to be on a low-buy though.....I bet this one will sell out, too. Such a dilemma! But such a good deal!


----------



## shabs (May 1, 2014)

Gifting works now w/ the right ship dates.  Ordered 2 gift boxes.  =)


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> I hear ya! BUT you pay $21 ($17.75 with ebates) and you get 6 deluxe products "picked" by Bergdorf Goodman and a $25 giftcard to use online. BG is like Nordstroms with a great beauty department and free shipping on everything. So you are kinda being paid to get a box with an additional $4 free dollars to spend at BG. And if you do a gift box, same thing but you get $ 10 in free BG spending...Yes, this is the conversation I had with myself  :blink: I can talk myself into anything.


You know... when you put it that way... why not get another glossybox just so I can get another $25 to spend at Bergdorf Goodman?!  I just went to my account and I *can* gift a box for $15!!  I never knew you could do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also notice that Bergdorf Goodman is on ebates ....  but we probably dont get cash back for using gift cards.

I'm pretty sure I can rationalize two Glossyboxes by saying I need to buy them so I can get free stuff at Bergdorfs.  Or I could buy something at Bergdorfs to get free Glossyboxes!


----------



## felicia1995 (May 1, 2014)

Anyone have any $25 recommendations for Berg's? I'm very excited about the Atelier mini and gift cert. I hope it's in every box in the Rose Anonyme fragrance.


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2014)

I really hope that the vouchers can be used together :\

Oh, and I hope they are emailing us the code if they are only good until June 15!!  I mean, Im sure I can find something between June 8th (when it says mine will be delivered) and June 15th but still!


----------



## feisty1 (May 1, 2014)

I also hope the vouchers can be used together. really want to order a Tom Ford perfume!


----------



## ikecarus (May 1, 2014)

Just ordered two gift boxes for myself... I can't believe I'm getting three Glossyboxes in one month, but I think they'll be worth it.  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I just hate living on the west coast because I'm afraid the gift card will expire before I can actually get my boxes!


----------



## Andieking (May 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Just ordered two gift boxes for myself... I can't believe I'm getting three Glossyboxes in one month, but I think they'll be worth it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just hate living on the west coast because I'm afraid the gift card will expire before I can actually get my boxes!


Omg I'm going to be so pissed if that happens.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Just ordered two gift boxes for myself... I can't believe I'm getting three Glossyboxes in one month, but I think they'll be worth it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just hate living on the west coast because I'm afraid the gift card will expire before I can actually get my boxes!


I ordered two gift boxes too... My husband could not understand the rationale lol


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

panicked said:


> Anyone have any $25 recommendations for Berg's? I'm very excited about the Atelier mini and gift cert. I hope it's in every box in the Rose Anonyme fragrance.


There are box variations @ I have a video link that shows a 2nd box.

*Just looked and the variation box shows the same bottle.



ikecarus said:


> Just ordered two gift boxes for myself... I can't believe I'm getting three Glossyboxes in one month, but I think they'll be worth it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just hate living on the west coast because I'm afraid the gift card will expire before I can actually get my boxes!


I will be a very unhappy camper if we get them after June 15th. That did happen to me with an Ulta code last year. I think we will be fine, but just in case make sure you know what you want to purchase! I could totally see me playing around with my cart and forgeting the deadline!


----------



## littlemissbandb (May 1, 2014)

I just gifted myself 2 boxes. Now I'll get three oh gosh I feel crazy.  :/  Oh well I know everyone here will be enablers and not make me feel bad! I can't wait to spend my giftcards. Even if you can't stack them since shipping is free from BG I can break up the orders and it's not that annoying to me.


----------



## s112095 (May 1, 2014)

They sucked me back in... especially with the voucher. I'm now fighting the urge for more than one.


----------



## princess2010 (May 1, 2014)

Does anybody know if it's a $25 off a $50 purchase, $100 purchase, etc.? I found so much stuff I want!!!  :wub:


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 1, 2014)

I feel like I have a real problem just gifted myself 2 boxes more.  I am thinking may might sell out.    Now to look at Bergdorf and figure out what I want   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> Does anybody know if it's a $25 off a $50 purchase, $100 purchase, etc.? I found so much stuff I want!!!  :wub:


It a $25 gift card, so it sounds like no min purchase, the other question is are they stackable???


----------



## felicia1995 (May 1, 2014)

I think this might be my purchase. I haven't tried the mascara, but for $3.50 after the gift card...







Dior Beauty
DIORSHOW Iconic Overcurl &amp; Mini 5 Couleurs Eyeshadow Set
$28.50


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

Oh that's a good one!


----------



## felicia1995 (May 1, 2014)

Some other good stuff for exactly $25.00...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> It a $25 gift card, so it sounds like no min purchase, the other question is are they stackable???


In he store they are stackable  I am not sure if they will be online. I am hoping they might


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 1, 2014)

panicked said:


> I think this might be my purchase. I haven't tried the mascara, but for $3.50 after the gift card...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that one of my favs


----------



## ikecarus (May 1, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I ordered two gift boxes too... My husband could not understand the rationale lol


Haha, the rationale is that you're basically getting $75 in gift cards to a very high end store, so... I think it's well worth it! Spend more to get more, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I really hope that the vouchers can be used together :\
> 
> Oh, and I hope they are emailing us the code if they are only good until June 15!!  I mean, Im sure I can find something between June 8th (when it says mine will be delivered) and June 15th but still!





rachel2010 said:


> Does anybody know if it's a $25 off a $50 purchase, $100 purchase, etc.? I found so much stuff I want!!!  :wub:


According to MSA's website there's no minimum and the code itself will be printed on the product card that we receive in the box.


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2014)

purpleorchid said:


> Can anyone figure out what that Lancome item is? Can't read the tiny print!


I think its the Lancome Absolute L'Extrait eye contour elixir.  Not positive, of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (May 1, 2014)

I looked on the bg website and you can enter multiple gift cards.... So unless their is fine print on the card, I think they will be stackable.


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

Now that makes me want to get more (than 4)...


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2014)

So I have way too much time on my hands....

Heres what I think is in there based on spoiler pics.  I know there is supposed to also be Aerin (please be a candle!) and Sulwhasoo (please be a mask!) and someone mentioned Hourglass but the only thing I could find on BG was Diptyque fragrance...  Is there a secret way to downsize photos?!  Im so sorry this is huge!


----------



## Justine1988 (May 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> Now that makes me want to get more (than 4)...


Looks like you can enter five


----------



## SaraP (May 1, 2014)

Okay @@Justine1988 if they come out with a promo code I'll purchase a 5th....Nice Enabling!

@@Saffyra good eye sniper!


----------



## Justine1988 (May 1, 2014)

@@SaraP if the put a promo code out, I'll pry be in for #4


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 1, 2014)

I finally got the gift option to work for me, so I gifted myself one and used my glossydots for my main sub, that'll be $50 of gift cards for $15! I'm so excited!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 2, 2014)

Question for you Glossyboxers: I haven't ordered a box in a while so I don't have an active subscription but I have over 1000 glossydots and would like to redeem for this month's box.  Does anyone know how I can go about doing that? TIA!


----------



## SaraP (May 2, 2014)

I would contact customer service, sometimes they say you must have an active sub. This is what I was told, but I've seen others here say cs allowed them to use the dots with out being active. Let us know what happens!


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Question for you Glossyboxers: I haven't ordered a box in a while so I don't have an active subscription but I have over 1000 glossydots and would like to redeem for this month's box.  Does anyone know how I can go about doing that? TIA!


I redeemed my dots when i reactivated my account in the payment section it let me pick my glossydots as a payment option.


----------



## dancersmum (May 2, 2014)

I have an active subscription but couldn't figure this out...I have enough glossydots - but it keeps saying that I don't have an active subscription (mine expires this Oct) so I gave up and bought a gift box first...but I wanted to use up my points too!  Grrr....don't know why it won't allow me to use the glossydots as a payment!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 2, 2014)

Just resubbed for May! SO excited!!! Thanks to everyone for all the research you've done. I'm looking forward to actually walking IN Bergdorf's and not just quickly past it  :wub:


----------



## flushblush (May 2, 2014)

Woo boy, I'm a newish subscriber to Glossy (May will be my 3rd month), and I didn't realize a gift box only costs $15 - thanks guys! Will they send different variations if you send yourself a gift?

And yeah, I'm totally planning out my gift card usage - probably a fancy lippie or nail polish from Chanel or Tom Ford. Or YSL cream blush. The velvet Chanel lipsticks look totally up my alley. The only drawback is that I recently went blonde, so I'm still figuring out my makeup! But it's the perfect excuse to indulge in super fancy makeup that I can't otherwise justify, so I am loving this so hard. I can't believe shipping is free. I can't believe there's no minimum spend. Holy nuts I'm flipping out lol.


----------



## SaraP (May 2, 2014)

I didn't think they send variations based off the fact you purchase a gift box. I think variations are based on time purchased. BUT everyone who purchased multiple boxes report back!


----------



## LolaJay (May 2, 2014)

Soooo I reactivated. This one is just too good to pass up! Happy birthday month to me LOL


----------



## trekkersangel (May 2, 2014)

I did too. I'm such a sucker for gift cards!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 2, 2014)

Do they usually not put out coupon codes when the boxes are really good? I haven't been subbing for long and I'm trying to decide if I should just get a gift box or hold out for a good code and get a second box plus whatever free bonus item they have this month. They've had codes every other month but maybe they won't bother this month since the box already has 6 things?


----------



## Laurlaur (May 2, 2014)

I've _only_ ordered 1 extra gift box so far.. I am so tempted to order another but I'm afraid I won't get the box in time to use the gift cards!


----------



## theblingfairy (May 2, 2014)

sarap said:


> I hear ya! BUT you pay $21 ($17.75 with ebates) and you get 6 deluxe products "picked" by Bergdorf Goodman and a $25 giftcard to use online. BG is like Nordstroms with a great beauty department and free shipping on everything. So you are kinda being paid to get a box with an additional $4 free dollars to spend at BG. And if you do a gift box, same thing but you get $ 10 in free BG spending...Yes, this is the conversation I had with myself :blink: I can talk myself into anything.


I've been on the site all morning, drooling. Tom Ford? Burburry? Yes, please!


----------



## theblingfairy (May 2, 2014)

*hangs head in shame*

Gifted myself another box.


----------



## valeried44 (May 2, 2014)

This deal is just too good to pass up.  I gifted one to myself and one to my mom.  I've resisted gifting more to myself... so far.  $15 more than covers the cost of all the goodies in the Glossybox... and you get a freebie from Bergdorf Goodman (2+ boxes = a bigger, better freebie).  

I'm hoping that since this box has been in the works for a while, that they aren't scrambling for products (like it seems they may have done in the past) and the boxes will ship out earlier than normal.  My thought is that if we get our boxes after 6/15, they are sure to extend the expiration on that offer.  If not out of the goodness of their hearts, then out of pressure from an uprising by the masses.


----------



## lethalglam (May 2, 2014)

This is one of those times when I think my husband's motto is important for me to remember "If they give you a gift card or they tell you something is 80% off, you're still PAYING for something OR getting something you probably didn't want in the first place". I've never wanted anything from BG before, I don't see why I should start now... and the box really does underwhelm me, I only sign up for the sub boxes for makeup and there really isn't any.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 2, 2014)

lethalglam said:


> This is one of those times when I think my husband's motto is important for me to remember "If they give you a gift card or they tell you something is 80% off, you're still PAYING for something OR getting something you probably didn't want in the first place". I've never wanted anything from BG before, I don't see why I should start now... and the box really does underwhelm me, I only sign up for the sub boxes for makeup and there really isn't any.


This is what I'm currently trying to remind myself of.

OH and the fact that I have a Memebox coming (another that my roommate really wants me to buy, so it'll probably happen..), Birchbox, Beauty Box 5, and a 3 month subscription to a stationary service on the way D:


----------



## Geek2 (May 2, 2014)

I'm trying to remember this as well. I get reminded all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  I couldn't resist though. I'm intrigued by the Bergdorf Goodman idea. I had cancelled my subscription long time ago but just resubscribed because I want to see what's in this box.


----------



## Amby6912 (May 2, 2014)

Wow, I can't believe it's already time for May! Because of moving, I haven't even had a chance to enjoy April products because I _just_ got all my subs from my dad's place. But this box actually looks like it could be good. I loved when they did the Byrdie collaboration...hopefully it's going to be just as good.


----------



## tessak (May 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So I have way too much time on my hands....
> 
> Heres what I think is in there based on spoiler pics.  I know there is supposed to also be Aerin (please be a candle!) and Sulwhasoo (please be a mask!) and someone mentioned Hourglass but the only thing I could find on BG was Diptyque fragrance...  Is there a secret way to downsize photos?!  Im so sorry this is huge!


Ahhh, when/where did we see that Sulwhasoo might be included? I totally missed that. It's my favorite brand (that I can't afford…)


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 2, 2014)

I will not buy a second box without a great code...I will not buy a second box without a great code... I will not....this isn't really working.


----------



## Kristen121 (May 2, 2014)

Going to resub for this box and might gift myself a box too!


----------



## sasha3000 (May 2, 2014)

Sigh, I just signed up for a third box.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 2, 2014)

sarap said:


> I would contact customer service, sometimes they say you must have an active sub. This is what I was told, but I've seen others here say cs allowed them to use the dots with out being active. Let us know what happens!





JC327 said:


> I redeemed my dots when i reactivated my account in the payment section it let me pick my glossydots as a payment option.


I was hoping that option to redeem my dots would come up at checkout but it didn't for some reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm gonna call CS tomorrow and let you all know what goes down, fingers crossed!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

Really thinking about getting a second box. Do you guys think we can stack those gift certificates if we get multiple??


----------



## SaraP (May 3, 2014)

it looks like you can stack 5 via the website...


----------



## SaraP (May 3, 2014)

no idea if it will one per order or not...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 3, 2014)

This box looks amazing, can't wait to hear everyone's thoughts once they receive it.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

sarap said:


> no idea if it will one per order or not...


I'm just thinking if I could use 2 or 3 gift certificates on one purchase, one of those cheaper Marc by Marc Jacobs bags wouldn't be all that expensive.


----------



## SaraP (May 3, 2014)

&lt;p&gt;Ooh I love the way you think, now I'm going to have to have my 4 orders together if I have to use them separately and a big order of I can stack them&lt;img src="https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/public/style_emoticons/default/wink.png" style="font-size: 14px;" /&gt;&lt;img src="https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/public/style_emoticons/default/wink.png" style="font-size: 14px;" /&gt;ugh dumb mobile won't let me delete the emotions &lt;/p&gt;


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

I was rereading the MSA post about the gift certificate and it says it's a unique code we can use, so I'm not sure if we will be able to stack them. I guess if we can, I'll make a bigger purchase. If we can't, I can get a few makeup things from brands I wouldn't normally spend the money on. 

Now I'm just worried about the expiration date - June 15th. Hopefully they ship with a little more urgency because I'm still waiting on two April boxes.


----------



## biancardi (May 3, 2014)

what I don't understand is why GB had BG put such a quick expiration date on the gift card.   GB prides itself (lol) that their boxes will go out much later in the month, and I am sure a lot of new people are signing up this month for this box.

they should have allowed it to the end of june...


----------



## ikecarus (May 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what I don't understand is why GB had BG put such a quick expiration date on the gift card.   GB prides itself (lol) that their boxes will go out much later in the month, and I am sure a lot of new people are signing up this month for this box.
> 
> they should have allowed it to the end of june...


LOL IKR? I can't wait for all the inevitable hate that GB is going to get for sending out their boxes past the expiration of the gift card... =___= I just really hope it doesn't happen, but based on GB's trend of shipping, it's almost a sure thing. :/


----------



## theblingfairy (May 3, 2014)

Oh man, I hope we're not all getting the same code. I bought a second box solely to get another $25 off...there's one item I'm dying for that costs $49, and I really was hoping to get it on the very, very cheap.


----------



## theblingfairy (May 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what I don't understand is why GB had BG put such a quick expiration date on the gift card. GB prides itself (lol) that their boxes will go out much later in the month, and I am sure a lot of new people are signing up this month for this box.
> 
> they should have allowed it to the end of june...


Right! I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop. Call me a pessimist, but it feels too good to work out! Ha


----------



## felicia1995 (May 3, 2014)

BG has pretty decent customer service in my experience. I wouldn't be surprised if they let you use a gift card that was expired by a few days if you called customer service and explained the situation.


----------



## aweheck (May 3, 2014)

Has anyone else checked their account to make sure you are on track to get all the boxes you are intitled to after using one of those limited time codes last week? I had already been charged on 4/8 for April's box. Then got a 12 mth Sub with one of the codes and my account read that the 12 mth Sub would start in April and was in the pay stage, alway and end in March of next year. The next day I canceled my monthly pay Sub after having recieveing notification the day before that it had been shipped. I received that April box and expected another.....but haven't and have never received any notices on it, nor any change of progression on my account dashboard. But this afternoon I checked my Account and my 12-mth now says May box now in payment stage and that my last box will still be March of next year, which will short me a box. I sent a email to customer service to please correct this or let me know if a second April box is going to be sent to me.


----------



## Momsgotmail (May 4, 2014)

My April Box still isn't here, and I am East Coast!  Not that I am excited for it after all the bummer reviews.  But it is quite possible that some will receive their May box very near June 15th.

I am wanting to gift myself a second box so badly.  But my daughters both have their birthday's in July and we have a big vacation coming up.  I also spoiled myself with a Baublebar Mother's Day set and used my Birchbox points to get the In Bloom set.  So...I need to just be thankful for what I am getting and hope that it arrives on time! I realize that I am actually more excited about the BG gift card than any of the products in the box.  A lot of the high-end brands aren't my favorites anyway. A lot of nasty ingredients in some of their products. I think it would have been nice if they had put makeup in the box...like a DIOR polish, NARS blush.  Something.


----------



## SaraP (May 4, 2014)

I totally got the extra boxes for the Gift Cert...If I like something in the box it's just a bonus.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 4, 2014)

sarap said:


> I totally got the extra boxes for the Gift Cert...If I like something in the box it's just a bonus.


Me too. I figure worst case, the items will be a good value for swaps/ebay.


----------



## rachelshine (May 4, 2014)

Gahhh, I do not need this. I do not need this. Maybe if a code pops up I will....


----------



## SaraP (May 5, 2014)

:lol: I keep telling myself that! It looks like you can stack 5 GC and right now I only have 4....One good promo and I'll cave!


----------



## Kookymama (May 5, 2014)

Cha-Ching!  Charged for May today.  Let the stalking of the box begin.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 5, 2014)

Just thought of another perk of this box.... since there are six items, extra glossydots! So those with 4 boxes for example will get 480 glossydots this month (halfway to free box)!


----------



## SaraP (May 5, 2014)

I like the way you think @@Justine1988 :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Justine1988 (May 6, 2014)

Omg I just got an email that my gift boxes shipped.... PLEASE DO NOT TELL ME THESE ARE APRIL BOXES... they were ordered in May and say may


----------



## Justine1988 (May 6, 2014)

Here's what I emailed:

Glossybox,

I was pretty upset this morning to the see that my two gift boxes has shipped. It was obvious that these were not the May boxes that I had purchased. I had purposely placed my order on May 1st to ensure that I would get May gift boxes. I have never seen anything about sending past boxes for glossybox gifts (plus I saw on your Facebook on April 30 "last day to buy an April box!)" Furthermore, it said the May box when I placed my two gift orders. I feel that this was sneaky and an attempt to unload left over boxes. Please tell me you can help. I love Glossybox and would hate for a customer service issue to be the cause of me no longer purchasing their products.

Justine


----------



## Kookymama (May 6, 2014)

@@Justine1988 - Oh no!  What does the SKU number in the shipment notification say?


----------



## Justine1988 (May 6, 2014)

G.2014.04.S


----------



## AshJs3 (May 6, 2014)

Ugh. I received a shipping notice too. I just emailed them about it. Hopefully they send a May gift box without too much trouble. There's nothing in the April box that interests me.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 6, 2014)

I already got my monthly box, and an additional one was coming because of using the msa code. I do not want four (because of the gift boxes ordered in may) april boxes


----------



## Justine1988 (May 6, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Ugh. I received a shipping notice too. I just emailed them about it. Hopefully they send a May gift box without too much trouble. There's nothing in the April box that interests me.


When did you order your box? This just seems crazy...


----------



## AshJs3 (May 6, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> When did you order your box? This just seems crazy...


I ordered May 1st and my confirmation also says May.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 6, 2014)

My two gift boxes already departed from the kentucky facility, so I'm really worried this isn't going to be resolved


----------



## LooseSeal (May 6, 2014)

@@Justine1988 That's funny (not really though, I feel you) since some of us are still waiting on our April boxes. I do not understand this shipping process at all.

On the plus side, my Mother's Day box shipped!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> @@Justine1988 That's funny (not really though, I feel you) since some of us are still waiting on our April boxes. I do not understand this shipping process at all.
> 
> On the plus side, my Mother's Day box shipped!


Right? I was just thinking that's so messed up that some of us have had our April box in "pack" for a week and a half now, but they manage to ship out these newly ordered gift boxes  right away to people who didn't even order them for April. Keep it classy, Glossybox.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 6, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> @@Justine1988 That's funny (not really though, I feel you) since some of us are still waiting on our April boxes. I do not understand this shipping process at all.
> 
> On the plus side, my Mother's Day box shipped!


It makes no sense, all these people waiting for April box... I don't want it, and I get it lol.


----------



## moonbunny7 (May 6, 2014)

So I just got through talking to glossybox CS and they said that the gift cards in the May boxes are stack able


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

@@Justine1988 I just called CS and they confirmed these are April!!! They offered to chancel the charges and told me to reorder the boxes to receive May. I payed with paypal via mastercard so I know I can depute this if need be....

Yes Girls the ones that just shipped are APRIL!


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

They did refund! I just received the emails, now just need it to show up in my account. Feeling good about this resolution...

*Refund shows in my paypal account! Yay glossybox great job fixing this!! Now what do I do with the inbound boxes? Return to sender???


----------



## Justine1988 (May 6, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@Justine1988 I just called CS and they confirmed these are April!!! They offered to chancel the charges and told me to reorder the boxes to receive May. I payed with paypal via mastercard so I know I can depute this if need be....
> 
> Yes Girls the ones that just shipped are APRIL!


Thank you!!!! I will call tonight. I also paid with paypal. I'm a little hesitant to order more gift boxes though!


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

Also the surveys are up in my account...should I complete them??? I didn't pay for the boxes...now.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 6, 2014)

sarap said:


> Also the surveys are up in my account...should I complete them??? I didn't pay for the boxes...now.


Yes, for the annoyance alone!  Get the points!


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

It was really easy...less then a 2 minute phone call. I will wait, if they don't take them down I will complete them and I will return the extra boxes as long as I don't have to jump through hoops to do it.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 6, 2014)

Rather than crediting my PayPal they are just putting two free glossybox gift boxes (for May) on my account, yay!


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

@@Justine1988 Did they ask you to return the April boxes?


----------



## Saffyra (May 6, 2014)

Whoa!  Im so glad they fixed it for you girls!!  

On a side note:  The Mothers Day box shipped and it shipped UPS 2nd Day Air so it really will be here in time!  Not that its for Mothers Day or anything (its just for me) but I'm glad they're keeping to their word.

Also, I'm thinking I may add another gift box to May (especially since its confirmed the GCs are stackable).  So I spend $18.25 (bec of ebates) plus two gift boxes at $15 each and that equals a total of $48.25 BUT I get $75 in gift certificates and wait... do gift boxes get the Glossydots?  If they do then that adds 360 Glossydots and that means I get a free box!!

So, do gift boxes get Glossydots, that is the question....


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

Yes gift boxes get dots!


----------



## LindaD (May 6, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Whoa!  Im so glad they fixed it for you girls!!
> 
> On a side note:  The Mothers Day box shipped and it shipped UPS 2nd Day Air so it really will be here in time!  Not that its for Mothers Day or anything (its just for me) but I'm glad they're keeping to their word.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure gift boxes also have surveys (or at least they did in January).


----------



## AshJs3 (May 6, 2014)

I haven't heard back on my gift box yet. If they are going to make me re-order, I want to do it now before it sells out or something. I'm actually REALLY surprised it hasn't sold out. I hope Glossybox isn't over-extending themselves on this one.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 6, 2014)

moonbunny7 said:


> So I just got through talking to glossybox CS and they said that the gift cards in the May boxes are stack able


Sigh...I just ordered three more boxes.  I guess the girls at work will be loving all of my "extras".  I dooubt I would be able to trade any of them, since we are all buying extra boxes...lol


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

@@marigoldsue how many boxes total? Any early purchases? Some of us purchased May 1 and are being sent Aprils box.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 6, 2014)

5 total, but one is for a co-worker.  My original gift box has not been shipped and is showing it will ship late May.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 6, 2014)

They did not ask me to return them.

I havent gotten an email confirmation/ account updated yet, but as long as they follow through, I can say im really impressed with glossybox customer service.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 6, 2014)

So has anyone tried this primer?  With four of them coming for me, I am hoping it's a good primer...lol

Also hoping for the Caviar CC hair product in the original photos and not the philip b conditioner in the more recent ones.  I like philip b styling products, but did not care for this conditioner.  The Cavier CC cream I love.


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

Me either...do you plan to?

*@@Justine1988


----------



## Justine1988 (May 6, 2014)

sarap said:


> Me either...do you plan to?
> 
> *@@Justine1988


I don't think so, lol. They corrected their mistake. I figure it's a loyalty gift. I typically buy two boxes a month, I gift them frequently and I buy the limited edition boxes. I probably will gift the two boxes, which is exposure for them.

What about you?


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

I don't know...I feel like I should, even if they didn't ask.

*no judgement though, if the box was awesome it would be a much harder choice! :laughno:


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 6, 2014)

I just saw this on the BG site:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Glossybox-Six-Assorted-Deluxe-Beauty-Samples-Beauty-Offers/prod101330042_cat404211_cat000005_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&amp;index=0&amp;cmCat=cat000000cat000005cat404211

GlossyboxSix Assorted Deluxe Beauty Samples 
*Your will be receiving six of the following 15 items listed below. Each box is guaranteed to contain one sample from each of the following vendors, Lancer, Napoleon, Perdis and Revive. Please note that the assortment of product is random, items pictured in the photo are an example representation of what the customer may receive. (The remaining three samples are picked at random.)*

1. Alterna CAVIAR CC Cream 25ml/0.84 oz
A miracle leave-in hair treatment that delivers 10 benefits in one easy step.

2. Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Cologne Absolue 7.5ml/0.25 fl oz
A breathtaking, seductive rose scent.

3. Lancer Eye Contour Lifting Cream 5ml/0.16 fl oz
An ultra-rich cream formulated to treat the eye area.

4. Lancer Lift Serum Intense 5ml/0.16 fl oz
This Lancer serum delivers firming and lifting effects to skin.

5. Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer 15ml/0.5 fl oz
Auto Pilot helps to prime and soothe the complexion to help makeup last even longer.

6. ReVive Intensite Volumizing Eye Serum 3ml/0.1 fl oz
This advanced formula helps visibly plump, rebuild volume and re-contour the delicate eye area.

7. ReVive Eye Renewal Serum Firming Booster 3ml/0.1 fl oz
This powerful yet lightweight serum helps to tighten the delicate area around the eyes.

8. Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss 3ml/0.1 oz
 Brilliant Gloss is made from a hydrating and enriching formula that imparts long-lasting color and brilliant shine.

9. Iluminage Skin Prep Gentle Cleanser 15ml/0.5 fl oz
This gentle cleanser helps clean skin of makeup and impurities.

10. Kevyn Aucoin The Essential Mascara 4g/0.14 oz
The Essential Mascara delivers seductively glamorous lashes.

11. Lancome Absolue L'Extrait 5ml/0.16 fl oz
Absolue L'Extrait helps reveal firmer, more elastic, more radiant skin for fascinating beauty.

12. Hourglass Film Noir Full Spectrum Mascara 4.5g/0.15 oz
A sensational all-round mascara with dramatic, cinematic results.

13. Sulwhasoo Timetreasure Renovating Cream 5ml/0.16 fl oz
This luxuriously textured cream envelopes the skin in nourishing botanicals to promote softness and vitality.

14. Aerin Beauty Rose Hand &amp; Body Cream 15ml/0.5 fl oz
A silky, lightweight rose-scented hand and body cream that drenches skin with moisture.

15. Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer, Box of 7 Sachets, (1ml/0.03 fl oz)
Auto Pilot helps to prime and soothe the complexion to help makeup last even longer.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Yay!! I hope I get more than one of that CC cream and then a variety of all other stuff. Definitely want to get a couple more gift boxes, but I want to resolve my April issues with them first.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 6, 2014)

Wow they are $40 on their site, without the gift card!


----------



## Justine1988 (May 6, 2014)

@@SaraP

How long did it take to get your email regarding your gift boxes? I haven't received anything, and I just want to make sure it's resolved in case the box sells out.... thanks!


----------



## marigoldsue (May 6, 2014)

And all of the sudden we have trade options!  Hoping for a good variety amongst the boxes, instead of five identical boxes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 6, 2014)

I made a little visual of all the possible products:


----------



## Andieking (May 6, 2014)

Exciting! I got billed 4 days earlier than I usually do so hopefully that means I'll get the box in the month of May!


----------



## klg534 (May 6, 2014)

I want so many different things.... to order a THIRD box or NOT too...that is the question... YIKES


----------



## ikecarus (May 6, 2014)

I just went back through this thread from the last unread post and....

a. became super anxious about glossybox accidentally sending me two April gift boxes since I also ordered on May 1st

b. quickly went to check my glossybox account (thankfully both are still May boxes and have not shipped)

c. am now super excited about the list of products

d. am also contemplating buying a third gift box.....

XD


----------



## celiajuno (May 6, 2014)

I love the Aerin hand cream, my mom gave me some for Christmas. I really hope I get the Atelier perfume, it is the reason I signed up for the box.


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> @@SaraP
> 
> How long did it take to get your email regarding your gift boxes? I haven't received anything, and I just want to make sure it's resolved in case the box sells out.... thanks!


My email and *refund was with in minutes!

Sorry I saw your question earlier but MUT mobile STINKS...there I said it.


----------



## SaraP (May 6, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I just saw this on the BG site:
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Glossybox-Six-Assorted-Deluxe-Beauty-Samples-Beauty-Offers/prod101330042_cat404211_cat000005_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&amp;index=0&amp;cmCat=cat000000cat000005cat404211
> 
> ...


Thank you for this!!


----------



## Shannon28 (May 6, 2014)

Darn it, I caved. I hope the variety is good in my box.


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2014)

What fun products!  And good sizes, too, which is nice!  I can't believe its $40 on the BG site!  I bet people still buy it.


----------



## dash4 (May 7, 2014)

I just ordered 3 gift boxes.. After looking at Bergdorf Goodman's beauty section - I just couldn't resist.  YSL, Laura Mercier, Chanel, Dior,  Bobbi Brown,  Guerlain, Cle de Peau,  Shisedio, Estee Lauder, Chantecaille...  Yes, please.. ALL of them.  I can't even list all the wonderful brands that Bergdorf Goodman sells..  I am tempted to buy another gift box.. but that would just be greedy..  What a fantastic month!!

Thanks for the spoilers and all the good tips in this thread..  I was going to start TRYING to curb my makeup purchases.. but that will be _NEXT_ month.. (right)...


----------



## princess2010 (May 7, 2014)

All I needed was that list and now I've gifted myself a box. I hope I get a mascara! I don't need any but I would love to try either of those.


----------



## LolaJay (May 7, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> All I needed was that list and now I've gifted myself a box. I hope I get a mascara! I don't need any but I would love to try either of those.


I'm about to head over there and do the same....gahhhh! So...poor...


----------



## celiajuno (May 7, 2014)

I wonder if the boxes sold by Bergdorf Goodman will be shipped immediately and if they contain the $25 gift card


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 7, 2014)

The fact that there are variations is encouraging me to get a 5th box


----------



## sasha3000 (May 7, 2014)

Madness. Absolute madness with the $15 gift box. This will really confirm with my postal lady that I have a shopping problem. I guess there will be more things up on my trade list soon. So much for a low/no buy month with 5 Glossyboxes. :/


----------



## dash4 (May 7, 2014)

So - a few people ordered 4 gift boxes.. anyone order more than that?  I have ordered 3...I am thinking about ordering a 4th.. This is insanity.

EDIT: Okay.. I am up to 4 gift boxes now..


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

I was about to pick up another gift box and I noticed this on ebates:



> Free $25 Gift Card to Bergdorf Goodman with Monthly, 3, 6 and 12 month Subscriptions. Expiration Date: Jun 1, 2014


June 1st expiration?? No one will be able to use it with their shipping record.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I was about to pick up another gift box and I noticed this on ebates:
> 
> June 1st expiration?? No one will be able to use it with their shipping record.


I think they already said the cards will have a June 15th expiration date.  I think the ebates is referring to the last day to order the May box, not the gift card.


----------



## dash4 (May 7, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I think they already said the cards will have a June 15th expiration date.  I think the ebates is referring to the last day to order the May box, not the gift card.


I agree.. I still think June 15th is a short expiry date.. but I've already kind of decided on what I am purchasing, so I should be good to go when they finally arrive.


----------



## aweheck (May 7, 2014)

I AM CONFUSED! On my email from My Subscription Addiction, she mentions a Glossybox Bergdorf Box Available for sale from BG for $40. Is that a typo?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

aweheck said:


> I AM CONFUSED! On my email from My Subscription Addiction, she mentions a Glossybox Bergdorf Box Available for sale from BG for $40. Is that a typo?


It's also on sale through Bergdorfs. I wouldn't get that one.


----------



## Laurlaur (May 7, 2014)

@@aweheck Nope! For some reason if you buy the box through BG it costs $40.  Way more expensive than purchasing through GlossyBox


----------



## dash4 (May 7, 2014)

aweheck said:


> I AM CONFUSED! On my email from My Subscription Addiction, she mentions a Glossybox Bergdorf Box Available for sale from BG for $40. Is that a typo?


Nope. I don't think it is a typo.  On Bergdorf's site - it is selling for $40.  :blink2:


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 7, 2014)

I know someone asked GB about the cards stacking, but I wanted to double check with Bergdorf Goodman. I was told:

'If these are our gift cards (16 digits +a 4 digit code) then you can apply as many as you like.'

But he didn't know whether the GB cards were their regular gift cards or not. I hope they stack, but I don't trust it enough to buy more than one extra gift box.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 7, 2014)

sarap said:


> My email and *refund was with in minutes!
> 
> Sorry I saw your question earlier but MUT mobile STINKS...there I said it.


Ok... not as impressed with customer service as I originally stated. I never got my credits/refund for getting aprils box sent rather than May gift box. I emailed and never got a response. After calling like five times, I got ahold of a (not very helpful) human being. I did receive an email confirmation of a refund.


----------



## morethanaohk (May 7, 2014)

An email I got listed a product by hourglass. I have wanted to try some if their products but just looked on the bg site and it doesn't look like they sell hourglass products. I thought they were only sending out brands that can be purchased at bg? Am I wrong?


----------



## Justine1988 (May 7, 2014)

Saw this on Instagram


----------



## felicia1995 (May 7, 2014)

I received an email with the above pic and these included as well:


----------



## StickyLips (May 7, 2014)

Ok ladies, help an old girl out.  Why is the price $40 on the BG website as opposed to the regular GB price which is lower?  They are the same box, right?


----------



## SaraP (May 7, 2014)

@@StickyLips So I think the general guess is: It's the same box but there is no mention of a gift cert on BG site. The new email sent by GB shows the shadow outline of the products and it matched the info on BG site.


----------



## StickyLips (May 7, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@StickyLips So I think the general guess is: It's the same box but there is no mention of a gift cert on BG site. The new email sent by GB shows the shadow outline of the products and it matched the info on BG site.


Thanks so much for the tip.  I'm so tempted to order one even though I said I'm downsizing.


----------



## SaraP (May 7, 2014)

@@StickyLips The gift cert expires in June 15...so I'm making a list now of the products I want. I have 4 boxes coming, but I may get 1 more.


----------



## lannf (May 7, 2014)

I was really unimpressed with last month's box but I can't wait for this one. I ordered two gift boxes along with my regular subscription box.  I just hope I don't get three of the same boxes. The products they're listing on the Bergdorf Goodman site are amazing!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

I've been rewatching Gossip Girl lately on Netflix and they are always talking about Bergdorfs and every time I think about this box (which I'm now getting 4 of) and get excited.


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 7, 2014)

You are all enablers.  I ended up getting a gift box today making it 2 boxes for me in May.  Hopefully, they will sell out before I feel the need to get one or two more gifts.


----------



## SaraP (May 7, 2014)

Or hopefully they'll have a promo and we can justify a few more!


----------



## Olga Ok (May 7, 2014)

It might be a sily question, but how do I sign up for a gift subscription? When I click give a gift box $15/month, the message shows to send a gift card. But I want the actual gift GlossyBox not the gift card. Someone help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 7, 2014)

This is what my dream Bergdorf Goodman Glossybox would have in it:

 
2. Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Cologne Absolue 7.5ml/0.25 fl oz
A breathtaking, seductive rose scent.
 
4. Lancer Lift Serum Intense 5ml/0.16 fl oz
This Lancer serum delivers firming and lifting effects to skin.
 
5. Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer 15ml/0.5 fl oz
Auto Pilot helps to prime and soothe the complexion to help makeup last even longer.
 
6. ReVive Intensite Volumizing Eye Serum 3ml/0.1 fl oz
This advanced formula helps visibly plump, rebuild volume and re-contour the delicate eye area.
 
8. Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss 3ml/0.1 oz
Brilliant Gloss is made from a hydrating and enriching formula that imparts long-lasting color and brilliant shine.
 
10. Kevyn Aucoin The Essential Mascara 4g/0.14 oz
The Essential Mascara delivers seductively glamorous lashes.


----------



## SaraP (May 7, 2014)

Olga Ok said:


> It might be a sily question, but how do I sign up for a gift subscription? When I click give a gift box $15/month, the message shows to send a gift card. But I want the actual gift GlossyBox not the gift card. Someone help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@Olga Ok don't worry it's just a card to tell the person they are getting a gift sub. If you purchase the gift card it's listed as a gift card not a gift sub. Also try to use ebates that makes the gift sub just $12.75...It won't always work, but sometimes it will!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

@@SaraP I was wondering if the ebates didn't work on my first gift sub! hopefully it'll work on the ones I bought today!


----------



## SaraP (May 7, 2014)

I purchase gift boxes often and I'd say 50% of the time it ebates works...

*the credit won't show up until it ships...I think.

@@mandithomas89 How many did you get?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

@@SaraP I'm getting 4 total! One from my MSA sub and 3 gift boxes. I waited to buy the last 2 until they shipped my April box today. How many did you get?


----------



## SaraP (May 7, 2014)

Right now 4 total (3 gifts) but I think I want to get a few more...


----------



## marigoldsue (May 7, 2014)

sarap said:


> Right now 4 total (3 gifts) but I think I want to get a few more...


Is there a limit on how many gift boxes we can purchase per account?  I have a few things that I am needing to purchase soon, Bergdorf carries them, so it kind of makes sense to get enough gift cards to cover those purchases.  Can't beat the glossy box as gwp...


----------



## SaraP (May 7, 2014)

I don;t see a limit.

I was thinking about getting a PMD it's $179 plus $15 for additional tips. I could pay $125 in gc and then I also wanted to try Kiehl's Micro blur $35 and maybe the Estee Lauder double wear foundation $35 and concealer $20.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 7, 2014)

sarap said:


> I don;t see a limit.
> 
> I was thinking about getting a PMD it's $179 plus $15 for additional tips. I could pay $125 in gc and then I also wanted to try Kiehl's Micro blur $35 and maybe the Estee Lauder double wear foundation $35 and concealer $20.


Have you seen the Lilly Pulitzer tote GWP at Lord &amp; Taylors?  I am coveting that tote, it is free with a $35 foundation or skincare purchase.

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/beauty--fragrance/Lauder-GWP-Best-Sellers/Lauder-Free-Gift-Lilly-Pulitzer


----------



## SaraP (May 7, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Have you seen the Lilly Pulitzer tote GWP at Lord &amp; Taylors?  I am coveting that tote, it is free with a $35 foundation or skincare purchase.
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/beauty--fragrance/Lauder-GWP-Best-Sellers/Lauder-Free-Gift-Lilly-Pulitzer


Oh that's nice...I have to get to a counter and see what color I need.


----------



## quene8106 (May 8, 2014)

Aight gb, I ordered a gift box for myself and I used paypal. try to play around with my money and see what happens because I will file a dispute with the quickness.

On a lighter note, I will be ordering 4 more of these boxes as gifts for my bridesmaids.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 8, 2014)

Congratulations! Great bridesmaid gift, they'll love it! 

I placed 2 orders from a website that I linked from a trusted source that turned out to be fake, paypal was so quick to fix it, I use them for payment whenever I can.


----------



## quene8106 (May 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> Congratulations! Great bridesmaid gift, they'll love it!
> 
> I placed 2 orders from a website that I linked from a trusted source that turned out to be fake, paypal was so quick to fix it, I use them for payment whenever I can.


Thank you! I'm getting married at the end of next month, so hopefully the gifts will get to their houses before then.  This is a great deal that I can't pass up as a gift for the important women in my life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## simpleLOVEx3 (May 8, 2014)

Hi I'm new here, and I was wondering if anyone else is able to use any promo codes with this glossybox? Like free nail polish, beauty blender, etc... Every promo code I've found online doesn't work :/ It says not valid..


----------



## SaraP (May 8, 2014)

So far I haven't found a valid code...


----------



## Justine1988 (May 8, 2014)

Saw this on Instagram


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2014)

Glossybox got back to me about my gift box that turned out to be April's box. They are sending me a May one as well. I got nervous yesterday afternoon and ordered another just in case. Now I have 3 coming! I plan on giving one to my mom, so I guess I'll just have to keep 2!


----------



## Andieking (May 8, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Saw this on Instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Niiiiice, I may order a gift box   Maybe...


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

simpleLOVEx3 said:


> Hi I'm new here, and I was wondering if anyone else is able to use any promo codes with this glossybox? Like free nail polish, beauty blender, etc... Every promo code I've found online doesn't work :/ It says not valid..


They're probably not doing any promo for this one since it's selling well enough on it's own.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

You ladies got me, tomorrow once I get paid, I'm going to pay for my regular sub and probably also get a gift box as well. I've never tried or purchased any high end cosmetics so it's pretty exciting! I don't even know what I'd want with the gift cards, I'll have to scour the BG site!


----------



## SaraP (May 8, 2014)

I started looking at other things at BG, like shoes, handbags and jewelry...Yikes that's some expensive sh!t. I saw some earrings that I thought were a good deal for $150, then noticed it was for one earring! Guess it will just be makeup for me, as I would be dead if I purchased the $2800 handbag I'm coveting.


----------



## Saffyra (May 8, 2014)

simpleLOVEx3 said:


> Hi I'm new here, and I was wondering if anyone else is able to use any promo codes with this glossybox? Like free nail polish, beauty blender, etc... Every promo code I've found online doesn't work :/ It says not valid..


I'm pretty sure they deactivated all the codes for a single Glossybox because this one is so good.  However I think there are codes for three month subscriptions. FAVFAV might get you a free Bella Pierre lipstick and HIP2SAVE might get you a free Glossybox blush.  Thats if you get three months or longer and I'm not positive they still work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> I started looking at other things at BG, like shoes, handbags and jewelry...Yikes that's some expensive sh!t. I saw some earrings that I thought were a good deal for $150, then noticed it was for one earring! Guess it will just be makeup for me, as I would be dead if I purchased the $2800 handbag I'm coveting.


Yah I pretty much went to the beauty category and sorted by price low to high  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  No clothes or bags for me!  Expensive!  BUT they have some gift with purchase, too, with some of the beauty products so I'm going to try and maximize my gift cards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 8, 2014)

I think I'll stack them and get a pricy PMD and some extra discs. If I do order a few more boxes then I have 3 smaller purchases too. I wonder if they give samples with purchase??? Off to check. * Okay looks like NO samples at checkout.

*hold up girls...I see a spot for promo codes at check out!!! If you all see one report back here!!


----------



## SaraP (May 8, 2014)

THIS IS OLD AND NOT VALID.....Just to show what a promo code with them might look like:

$200 off $1000 (2014 Bergdorf Goodman Rewarding Beauty Event Alive Now)Coupon Code:*BEAUTY*
Bergdorf Goodman is offering a 2014 Rewarding Beauty Event.


Spend $500, receive *$75 off*

Spend $1,000, receive *$200 off*

*No Tax in Most States* + Free Shipping &amp; Free Returns

Looks like you have to spend quite a bit with their promos!! (sorry I can't reformat the info copied =()


----------



## marigoldsue (May 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> I started looking at other things at BG, like shoes, handbags and jewelry...Yikes that's some expensive sh!t. I saw some earrings that I thought were a good deal for $150, then noticed it was for one earring! Guess it will just be makeup for me, as I would be dead if I purchased the $2800 handbag I'm coveting.


Oh c'mon @@SaraP, that would only be 111 guests boxes after your initial box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yah I pretty much went to the beauty category and sorted by price low to high  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  No clothes or bags for me!  Expensive!  BUT they have some gift with purchase, too, with some of the beauty products so I'm going to try and maximize my gift cards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooh that's a good idea. I need to make sure I don't forget about GWPs! I liked one Marc by Marc Jacobs bag that was marked down and reasonable-ish but I doubt it'll still be available by then so we'll see...


----------



## SaraP (May 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Oh c'mon @@SaraP, that would only be 111 guests boxes after your initial box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Okay @@marigoldsue you've convinced me :laughno:


----------



## jennm149 (May 8, 2014)

Are we absolutely, positively sure that what we are getting from BG is going to be considered a GC and not a promo code?  I don't remember whether we are or not, and I'd hate to have it be a "one code per order" deal.

I'm kinda sorta thinking about getting a second box (I know, piker compared to many of you) -- especially for $15 and with all those products, hopefully I wouldn't get too many dupes. But I don't know that I'd want to place 2 small orders on BG, and I'm afraid I'd end up spending a lot more money that the $25.  What do you think the chances are that this will be sold out before someone gets a box in hand and can verify?


----------



## SaraP (May 8, 2014)

@@jennm149 Someone here had confirmation with GB, I believe it's posted a few pages back.


----------



## Kookymama (May 8, 2014)

Now that my Mother's Day box appears to be on its way.  I can focus my obsession on this one.  BG is pricey!  I think I will stick with the makeup.  I would love to try the Estee Lauder foundation that I hear such good things about but, not sure on the color based on computer swatches.

I received some terrible Dior Lip Gloss samples (I am telling ya the BellaPierre one we received in April's Glossybox has it all over these).  In any event, I am afraid of trying Dior now.

Anyone have a favorite eye shadow brand that BG carries?


----------



## SaraP (May 8, 2014)

I have a HUGE sample stash (hangs head in shame -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I plan to cross check products in my stash with brands carried by BG and see if I love some of them.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2014)

Oooh they have Le Metier de Beauté! I'm getting the pressed powder that I got in their box last month. It's fabulous! I also really want the La Prairie moisturizer that came in their Glossybox. That stuff is amazing.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 8, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Now that my Mother's Day box appears to be on its way.  I can focus my obsession on this one.  BG is pricey!  I think I will stick with the makeup.  I would love to try the Estee Lauder foundation that I hear such good things about but, not sure on the color based on computer swatches.
> 
> I received some terrible Dior Lip Gloss samples (I am telling ya the BellaPierre one we received in April's Glossybox has it all over these).  In any event, I am afraid of trying Dior now.
> 
> Anyone have a favorite eye shadow brand that BG carries?


I have recently tried a couple of different Estee Lauder shadows that have very quickly become the first ones I reach for from my rather large collection of eyeshadows. I love the nudes in the Bronze Goddess palette.  They really make my eyes look like works of art.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Estee-Lauder-Limited-Edition-Pure-Color-Eye-Shadow-Palette-The-Nudes-Color/prod99650067_cat60067__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat60067%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&amp;eItemId=prod99650067&amp;cmCat=product

I also love the Pure Color eyeshadow trio in Beach Metals. A gentleman friend of mine recently commented that some days I just look radiant and that it was something about my eyes.  These are the shadows that I have had on every single time he has commented on my eyes.  Radiant...isn't that why we buy make-up.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Estee-Lauder-Pure-Color-Instant-Intense-Eyeshadow-Trio-Color/prod92100001_cat60067__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat60067%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&amp;eItemId=prod91050004&amp;cmCat=product

I also have a bobbi brown palette.  BG does not have that palette, but I have to say if the palette I have is an indication of their eyeshadows, I am not a fan.  Very low pigmentation and staying power.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 8, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Now that my Mother's Day box appears to be on its way.  I can focus my obsession on this one.  BG is pricey!  I think I will stick with the makeup.  I would love to try the Estee Lauder foundation that I hear such good things about but, not sure on the color based on computer swatches.
> 
> I received some terrible Dior Lip Gloss samples (I am telling ya the BellaPierre one we received in April's Glossybox has it all over these).  In any event, I am afraid of trying Dior now.
> 
> Anyone have a favorite eye shadow brand that BG carries?


I forgot I also have a Dior five colors shadow set.  I bought it about a year ago, and don't remember which set it was.  I use to like them quite a bit, but I would buy more Estee Lauder shadows based on my recent experience before I would buy another Dior set.


----------



## Kookymama (May 8, 2014)

@@marigoldsue - Thank you!  I love the Estee Lauder shadow suggestion, the nudes.  I put it in my shopping cart already.   I was looking at the Metallics but in Amber Alloy.  Is the Beach Metals bright or more neutral?


----------



## SaraP (May 8, 2014)

So I just went to order a few more gift boxes (yes, I have a problem) and the shipping arrival date is now June 8th. That's too close to the 15 for me....


----------



## marigoldsue (May 8, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@marigoldsue - Thank you!  I love the Estee Lauder shadow suggestion, the nudes.  I put it in my shopping cart already.   I was looking at the Metallics but in Amber Alloy.  Is the Beach Metals bright or more neutral?


The first two shades of the beach metals are kind of shimmery peachy colors with just a hint or pearly pinkness to them.  The third color is a little brighter.  I think they show up a little more on my skin than I would expect them to by just looking.  For reference I have very pale skin, hazel eyes and red hair.  They are just perfect for me.  Sometimes I use a darker coppery color from NARS in the outer corner of my eye for a little extra pop.  I can try swatching them tonight, but I am not sure how well I will be able to get them to photograph.


----------



## jennm149 (May 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@jennm149 Someone here had confirmation with GB, I believe it's posted a few pages back.


Thanks. Think I'm going to hold off until after I've done my great stash overhaul on Monday. I'm picking up some new organizers over the weekend, to hopefully make it easier to figure out what I've actually got.  If it makes sense, I will try to gift a box to myself Monday.

@AshJs3, I finally brought myself to using the La Prairie moisturizer a few weeks ago and wow, it was heavenly.  Not sure I'll be looking for more, but I enjoyed it while it lasted!


----------



## SaraP (May 8, 2014)

I messaged GB on FB to about if boxes arrived later then the 15th of June. Here's their response:




GLOSSYBOX Jenna, we assure you, boxes will arrive before the 15th, with our new warehouse. The gift card is also redeemable online, so there will be no rush to get into the store. However, if you don't receive shipping info until the end of May, please contact us and we'll do whatever we can to assist.

(Oh ya I fakebook hence the name Jenna...)


----------



## dash4 (May 8, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I forgot I also have a Dior five colors shadow set.  I bought it about a year ago, and don't remember which set it was.  I use to like them quite a bit, but I would buy more Estee Lauder shadows based on my recent experience before I would buy another Dior set.


I have purchased three of the Dior eyeshadow quints and don't think they're worth the money.. I have Rosy Tan, Earth Reflections.. and another limited edition version which I gave to my sister.  Maybe it is because I have so many other eyeshadow palettes that are of way better quality (yet cheaper), but personally - I would skip on those.  Just my opinion though.  If you look at reviews from makeup bloggers - Dior gets mixed reviews.   Personally if I am spending that much for a palette - it better be at LEAST as good as Urban Decay shadow quality.. and in the three quints I purchased - they didn't measure up.

I have heard Laura Mercier makes really nice palettes.  Although I have never swatched/tried her eyeshadows..


----------



## Kookymama (May 8, 2014)

@@marigoldsue ~ I am thinking the beach metal doesn't sound good for me.  I am blonde with light skin.   I have dark circles/lids so, its always a challenge.  I have never found a shadow I love.  But, I am on a mission.  The BG Gift card gives me a reason to continue my quest.

This box will be my 4th box.  Do the boxes ever have an eye shadow in them?


----------



## sasha3000 (May 8, 2014)

So, "Peach" did not answer my question. I have to dispute the charges and it looks like I have nine boxes being shipped to me. :|


----------



## Deareux (May 8, 2014)

I'm a Saint Laurent fangirl, so I'll probably be getting the new Souffle D'Eclat even though I really don't need another powder. I just want another powder.

I also am on the opinion that Dior eyeshadows aren't worth the money. For me, I'm more oriented towards their lip products; the lip glow and lipsticks in general are wonderful. I haven't tried much of their face products, although the samples of BB cream I have from Dior are nice too.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> I have a HUGE sample stash (hangs head in shame -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I plan to cross check products in my stash with brands carried by BG and see if I love some of them.


Ooh you should totally report back to us here on some of those brands!!



sarap said:


> I messaged GB on FB to about if boxes arrived later then the 15th of June. Here's their response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, you're kind of making me want to get even more... 



sasha3000 said:


> So, "Peach" did not answer my question. I have to dispute the charges and it looks like I have nine boxes being shipped to me. :|


That's totally more than she said to me yesterday!! haha


----------



## sasha3000 (May 8, 2014)

That's totally more than she said to me yesterday!! haha

Peach is very busy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theblingfairy (May 8, 2014)

I have a Tom Ford lippie on their website with my name on it. Hurry up, glossy.

(Ok, so it doesn't have my name on it, but I did lick it so no one else would take it)


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

I was just harmlessly browsing the Bergdorf Goodman website....ha! Not so harmless! Now, despite my low-buy, I have at least one May Glossybox coming my way. I really hope I get the gift card in time to use it with no hassle, though. It seems crazy that, considering when they usually ship, it expires so quickly.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 9, 2014)

I am coveting this powder.  I have a loose powder of theirs that I bought a long time ago and love, but it is almost out.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Shiseido-Translucent-Pressed-Powder-/prod64900008_cat243403__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat243403%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526Ns%253DPCS_SORT%2526refinements%253D4294947829%252C&amp;eItemId=prod64900008&amp;cmCat=product


----------



## SaraP (May 9, 2014)

@@jayeme I've only had one coupon to ulta for a free hair spray (?) come expired. I have 6 boxes total and if I can't use the BG GC :bringiton:   I will contest the purchase. I have confirmation via FB that they will arrive prior to the expiration. But we all know how bad their shipping is!


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@jayeme I've only had one coupon to ulta for a free hair spray (?) come expired. I have 6 boxes total and if I can't use the BG GC :bringiton:   I will contest the purchase. I have confirmation via FB that they will arrive prior to the expiration. But we all know how bad their shipping is!


Awesome! I'm getting it shipped to my parents' house since I'm moving in a couple of weeks and still not sure of my new address, but I can get my mom to open it and tell me the code...So hopefully it's on time with Glossybox, and hopefully she is home and cooperative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 9, 2014)

I have a feeling they may have codes to give out (totally just a hunch) so I will call or FB message if it's getting close.

I'm sure my first 4 will arrive in time and I plan to stack them for a large purchase and the other 2 are going to small one product orders.

*@@marigoldsue I couldn;t pull the trigger on 111 boxes :laughno: but it was a nice dream!


----------



## Saffyra (May 9, 2014)

Humph.  I have no faith in their shipping promises.  My  mothers day box won't be here until the 16th...  And when I was like "OhWhat?!", they just said sorry.  &gt;:|


----------



## SaraP (May 9, 2014)

@@Saffyra I used paypal via my credit card and will contest the charges if there is any problem, but I hope it's fine cuz I really want those GC!!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (May 9, 2014)

I'm afraid that the gift card won't be a unique code, that the only way it will be unique is that it is for Glossybox subscribers, and that they won't honor more than one per person/account.  There are some potential items that I would be thrilled to get, but without the card, this wouldn't be worth a second box to me.  I'm chicken to gamble this time.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 9, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@Saffyra I used paypal via my credit card and will contest the charges if there is any problem, but I hope it's fine cuz I really want those GC!!


She says within minutes of her post about how someone needs to move her to the no/low buy thread...

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah I know...pot...kettle...enabler...times two


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 9, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I'm afraid that the gift card won't be a unique code, that the only way it will be unique is that it is for Glossybox subscribers, and that they won't honor more than one per person/account.  There are some potential items that I would be thrilled to get, but without the card, this wouldn't be worth a second box to me.  I'm chicken to gamble this time.


I know what you mean. I know what glossy's said about the cards, but I just don't quite trust that this really is a no-strings stackable gift card for free stuff from BG. It kind of seems too good to be true, and these things have a way of triggering drama. I'm in for two boxes, and I really hope it works out for all of us, but I'm too cautious to buy more.


----------



## Krystan (May 9, 2014)

So I was looking at all the possibilities of what we may get and I only had one "I hope I don't get X" item, which was primer, because I have never found a primer that doesnt make my skin breakout... 
Then I noticed, 

*Each box is guaranteed to contain one sample from each of the following vendors, Lancer, Napoleon Perdis and Revive. *
The only Napoleon Perdis product listed is primer. Maybe it will be the one that doesn't break me out! Wishful thinking.... 

Dear Glossybox *cough* , My dream list out of the remaining  one's listed would be:

3. Lancer Eye Contour Lifting Cream 5ml/0.16 fl oz
An ultra-rich cream formulated to treat the eye area.	7. ReVive Eye Renewal Serum Firming Booster 3ml/0.1 fl oz
This powerful yet lightweight serum helps to tighten the delicate area around the eyes.	 	11. Lancome Absolue L'Extrait 5ml/0.16 fl oz
Absolue L'Extrait helps reveal firmer, more elastic, more radiant skin for fascinating beauty.	 	8. Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss 3ml/0.1 oz
Brilliant Gloss is made from a hydrating and enriching formula that imparts long-lasting color and brilliant shine.	12. Hourglass Film Noir Full Spectrum Mascara 4.5g/0.15 oz
A sensational all-round mascara with dramatic, cinematic results.


Especially the eye creams pleease. And the lippy give me any lippy!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 9, 2014)

I really doubt it will the be same code for everyone because then it takes away the exclusivity of buying the box. If someone were to take a picture of the code/post the code online then that means anyone would be able to use it, not just GB subscribers. I doubt Bergdorf Goodman would agree to taking that kind of risk.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

I guess if the only Napoleon Perdis product listed is the primer, those of us with multiple boxes will be getting a lot of those lol.

ETA Also, I got a 5th box. If the Facebook CS person fixes my 3 month sub and makes it start in May like my confirmation says, I'll buy a 6th or 7th. Just putting that out into the universe.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theblingfairy (May 9, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I know what you mean. I know what glossy's said about the cards, but I just don't quite trust that this really is a no-strings stackable gift card for free stuff from BG. It kind of seems too good to be true, and these things have a way of triggering drama. I'm in for two boxes, and I really hope it works out for all of us, but I'm too cautious to buy more.


This, exactly. I'm too afraid it won't work out.


----------



## SaraP (May 9, 2014)

I'm kinda putting my faith in Bergdorf. I think they are going to have a team in place making sure things are done correctly and my gut tells me if there are problems they will extend the gift certificate or something...

*Okay not my gut, my enabler self...the one who said "It's going to be fine just a few more boxes" :blush:


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

sarap said:


> I'm kinda putting my faith in Bergdorf. I think they are going to have a team in place making sure things are done correctly and my gut tells me if there are problems they will extend the gift certificate or something...
> 
> *Okay not my gut, my enabler self...the one who said "It's going to be fine just a few more boxes" :blush:


Hahaha I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

Okay, 8 boxes, $200 of Bergdorfs gift certificates and I am bowing out. (I actually wanted 7 total but I forgot about the original sub and thought I had 6 so the 8th was sort of an accident.

I'm going to get A LOT of Lancer, Napoleon Perdis, and ReVive since that's one in each box but I have a wishlist for the 3 random items in each box that I'm going to put out to the universe:

Alterna Caviar CC Cream (as many as possible)

Hourglass Film Noir Mascara (at least one)

Atelier Rose Cologne (at least one)

Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss (at least one)

Lancome Absolue L'Extrait (as many as possible)

Sulwhasoo TIMETREASURE Renovating Cream (as many as possible)

AERIN Rose Hand &amp; Body Cream (maybe a few of those)

And for the Illuminage face wash and Kevin Aucoyn mascara... no thank you, do not want. But with 8 boxes, I'm sure I'll get some.

That Sulwhasoo cream is crazy though. Full size sells for $400. I totally want to put $400 on my face.


----------



## goldenmeans (May 10, 2014)

I caved and resubscribed after over a year. And now of course my thinking is,


----------



## SaraP (May 10, 2014)

Oh Veruca I hear ya!

I stopped at 6 boxes. I just received the 3 April boxes they sent in error. I caved and opened them, my thought was if they f-up May for me I'll just keep the "free" April ones.

All three are exactly the same. So my guess is GB packages the boxes in batches so I have a chance for 3 variations,

1. From my ongoing sub

2. First 3 gift boxes ordered on 5/6

3. Last 2 I ordered yesterday

*In case anyone cares: I received 3 Mango Martini polishes :scared:


----------



## Saffyra (May 10, 2014)

Oh you guys!

Crap.  Here I was thinking I was okay with two.  Two was good.  Two is fine.  I'm totally fine with just two...

Now, I read all this and I think.  Three.  Three isn't so bad.  Three is good, better!  Three would let me get something even awesomer at BG. 

*goes to glossybox website*

*stares at shopping cart*

*closes eyes and clicks purchase*


----------



## SaraP (May 10, 2014)

@@Saffyra Have you heard of the Enablers thread??? You sound like you belong there....

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131875-enablersand-anyone-who-wants-to-share-their-shopping-deals-part-2/

Welcome to the dark side my friend!


----------



## LindaD (May 10, 2014)

Has anyone been able to use Glossydots on this box? I keep trying to click on the Redeem button, but it does nothing. It also says I don't have any active subscriptions, which is weird because this is the second month of a three-month sub. Ideas? Or should I just call them out on FB?


----------



## Shauna999 (May 10, 2014)

I'm not sure if this has been posted but I found a 15% off promo code- Int45gb - it brings it down to $17 &amp; some change. I'm contemplating buying this box- the $25 gc is very tempting... I've really been wanting to try the Laura mercier tinted moisturizer.... Decisions decisions


----------



## Babs28 (May 10, 2014)

I just ordered 7!!  I'm a glutton!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (May 10, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted but I found a 15% off promo code- Int45gb - it brings it down to $17 &amp; some change. I'm contemplating buying this box- the $25 gc is very tempting... I've really been wanting to try the Laura mercier tinted moisturizer.... Decisions decisions


Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer is my favorite. I can't find an exact color match (pale/neutral undertones), but it's sheer enough that you don't need a perfect match and the formula is great. Definitely stick with the liquid, though. The tinted moisturizer compact was thick and hard to blend.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Has anyone been able to use Glossydots on this box? I keep trying to click on the Redeem button, but it does nothing. It also says I don't have any active subscriptions, which is weird because this is the second month of a three-month sub. Ideas? Or should I just call them out on FB?


I used glossy dots for it and purchased a gift box as well. Had no problems but I'm month to month subscriber.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Has anyone been able to use Glossydots on this box? I keep trying to click on the Redeem button, but it does nothing. It also says I don't have any active subscriptions, which is weird because this is the second month of a three-month sub. Ideas? Or should I just call them out on FB?


If it's a 3 month sub, 3 months should already be paid for. You can probably use it on the first month after your sub ends.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 10, 2014)

panicked said:


> Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer is my favorite. I can't find an exact color match (pale/neutral undertones), but it's sheer enough that you don't need a perfect match and the formula is great. Definitely stick with the liquid, though. The tinted moisturizer compact was thick and hard to blend.


Thanks so much for the response- I'm sold!!


----------



## Saffyra (May 10, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted but I found a 15% off promo code- Int45gb - it brings it down to $17 &amp; some change. I'm contemplating buying this box- the $25 gc is very tempting... I've really been wanting to try the Laura mercier tinted moisturizer.... Decisions decisions


I tried that code but it said it had exceeded the maximum number of uses.  Good find for you, though!


----------



## SaraP (May 10, 2014)

Me too...exceeded the number of uses.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I tried that code but it said it had exceeded the maximum number of uses.  Good find for you, though!


I have a code too that they sent to me if you want to try it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

INT36RQ


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 10, 2014)

mstlcmn said:


> I have a code too that they sent to me if you want to try it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> INT36RQ


Just used -- worked .$17.85 + $2.75 back for a $15.10 box. I'm not going to go crazy with the GC but I am excited. I really want the perfume. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## mstlcmn (May 11, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Just used -- worked .$17.85 + $2.75 back for a $15.10 box. I'm not going to go crazy with the GC but I am excited. I really want the perfume. &gt;.&lt;


Good, I'm glad someone got to use it because I am resisting the temptation to order and extra box and just stick to my one box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 11, 2014)

Gahhh, to go for it or not!!

Edit - dangit INT36RQ didn't work!


----------



## mstlcmn (May 11, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Gahhh, to go for it or not!!
> 
> Edit - dangit INT36RQ didn't work!


It must have been one time use or something...sorry   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 11, 2014)

mstlcmn said:


> Good, I'm glad someone got to use it because I am resisting the temptation to order and extra box and just stick to my one box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks so much!! (though not to be a horrible enabler--but to be a horrible enabler, you know you can get a gift box through GB for $15 right? :3 -- cheaper than the code)


----------



## mstlcmn (May 11, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Thanks so much!! (though not to be a horrible enabler--but to be a horrible enabler, you know you can get a gift box through GB for $15 right? :3 -- cheaper than the code)


LOL...yep I know that is why I am having to try so hard to resist!   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 11, 2014)

mstlcmn said:


> LOL...yep I know that is why I am having to try so hard to resist!   :smilehappyyes:


I'm not sure what I'd be able to afford at BG for $25 though -- I just don't want to get another one because I already have too much stuff. Maybe I'll get a YSL lipstick and shell out the last $10. I always like them because they make me look luxurious... though I'm poor lol.

My ultimate dream would be to get a private blend Tom Ford perfume, but that's way too indulgent u___u crying because I'm poor

part of the reason I'm considering switching to nordstrom is because NR &amp; Hautelook are reasonably priced and I can probably save up... something... to eventually justify getting a TF private blend perfume.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 11, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I'm not sure what I'd be able to afford at BG for $25 though -- I just don't want to get another one because I already have too much stuff. Maybe I'll get a YSL lipstick and shell out the last $10. I always like them because they make me look luxurious... though I'm poor lol.
> 
> My ultimate dream would be to get a private blend Tom Ford perfume, but that's way too indulgent u___u crying because I'm poor
> 
> part of the reason I'm considering switching to nordstrom is because NR &amp; Hautelook are reasonably priced and I can probably save up... something... to eventually justify getting a TF private blend perfume.


I told myself instead of spending the money on another box I can just put that money towards whatever I decide to buy at BG because I too am feeling a little too light in the wallet lately to justify more pretties no matter how much they tempt me!


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Thanks so much!! (though not to be a horrible enabler--but to be a horrible enabler, you know you can get a gift box through GB for $15 right? :3 -- cheaper than the code)


yeah, but make sure you are an active member on their site or they will never send it. i learned that the hard way and they refunded my money promptly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 11, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I'm not sure what I'd be able to afford at BG for $25 though -- I just don't want to get another one because I already have too much stuff. Maybe I'll get a YSL lipstick and shell out the last $10. I always like them because they make me look luxurious... though I'm poor lol.
> 
> My ultimate dream would be to get a private blend Tom Ford perfume, but that's way too indulgent u___u crying because I'm poor
> 
> part of the reason I'm considering switching to nordstrom is because NR &amp; Hautelook are reasonably priced and I can probably save up... something... to eventually justify getting a TF private blend perfume.


The codes are said to be stackable! On the website it looks like 5 gc per order!


----------



## ahannlv (May 11, 2014)

So how do I gift myself a box (for less than $21). I used to have a 2nd sub on the same account and paid $21 per box each month.


----------



## SaraP (May 11, 2014)

ahannlv said:


> So how do I gift myself a box (for less than $21). I used to have a 2nd sub on the same account and paid $21 per box each month.


Log in and click the gift tab, then fill in yourself as the recipient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 11, 2014)

sarap said:


> Log in and click the gift tab, then fill in yourself as the recipient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This might have been the worst thing I ever learned...  I mean...  in the enabling department its totally awesome but on the other hand... enabling...  *throws money at computer screen*  

I actually did try to the one time code above to get (another) gift box for myself.  *cough*  Luckily it didn't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  THREE is MORE than ENOUGH!!  /convince self


----------



## dash4 (May 11, 2014)

I want all my boxes now.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Still tryin to decide whether to buy more gift boxes..     :blink:   :blush:  

I plan to buy YSL touche eclat foundation.. I have been wanting that for awhile.. and maybe a Guerlain bronzer or a Dior blush.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 12, 2014)

sarap said:


> Log in and click the gift tab, then fill in yourself as the recipient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Why won't it let me "gift" one to myself (insert wine-y voice here)? When I click on the gift tab and then choose the one box option it just takes me back to the May box page.   Why, why, why?????  :spidyhead:


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 12, 2014)

sarap said:


> *In case anyone cares: I received 3 Mango Martini polishes :scared:


I STILL have not rec'd my box yet and I L-O-V-E that Mango Martini color.  I may be up for a trade if I get a dif color.  Let me know if you are interested.  I think we both are from S Cal??


----------



## pbpink (May 12, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> Why won't it let me "gift" one to myself (insert wine-y voice here)? When I click on the gift tab and then choose the one box option it just takes me back to the May box page.   Why, why, why?????  :spidyhead:


i can't even order anything, not a 1, 3, 6 nor 12 month sub! anyone else having problems?


----------



## pbpink (May 12, 2014)

pbpink said:


> i can't even order anything, not a 1, 3, 6 nor 12 month sub! anyone else having problems?


it's working now!!


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 12, 2014)

pbpink said:


> it's working now!!


Thank you!  It did work for me now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (May 12, 2014)

I got a sneak peek of a one of the May boxes!  What an incredible value!



Spoiler


----------



## marigoldsue (May 12, 2014)

GB is offering a Father's Day box in collaboration with Bergdorf Goodman.  It will include a $25 gift certificate to BG as well as the following:

Box includes deluxe-sized versions of:


*Jack Black* Double-Duty Face
Moisturizer SPF 20
*Caron* Pour Un Homme de Caron
*Montale* Aoud Forest
*Recipe for Men* Antiperspirant Deoderant
*Maison Francis* Kurkdjian Aqua Universalis
*Tom Ford* Mud Mask

ETA:  The box is $40.


----------



## Deareux (May 12, 2014)

So, what is everyone planning to get with their gift cards?

Right now I'm trying to decide between YSL Souffle D'Eclat, Tom Ford Lipstick, or Guerlain Meteorites.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 12, 2014)

Deareux said:


> So, what is everyone planning to get with their gift cards?
> 
> Right now I'm trying to decide between YSL Souffle D'Eclat, Tom Ford Lipstick, or Guerlain Meteorites.


good picks! I'm planning on getting a YSL glossy stain.  I freaking love those things, they are so luxurious and any excuse I have to purchase one I will definitely take!


----------



## Lgarcia413 (May 12, 2014)

How do I get an extra gift box for myself? Do I order a code and email it to myself?


----------



## Andieking (May 12, 2014)

Deareux said:


> So, what is everyone planning to get with their gift cards?
> 
> Right now I'm trying to decide between YSL Souffle D'Eclat, Tom Ford Lipstick, or Guerlain Meteorites.


I THINK, I'm either going to get some Guerlain Meteorites Pearls (I got a little sample pack from Sephora a month ago and I love them so) or the new Chanel Perfection Lumiere Velvet, or some Chanel eyeshadow. I can't decide!


----------



## marigoldsue (May 12, 2014)

Deareux said:


> So, what is everyone planning to get with their gift cards?
> 
> Right now I'm trying to decide between YSL Souffle D'Eclat, Tom Ford Lipstick, or Guerlain Meteorites.


I am eyeing the Tom Ford lipstick in bruised plum.  Will also probably get some Shisedio White Lucent Brightening Balancing Softener.

Still thinking about ordering a few more boxes and getting Meteorites or a new fragrance.  Maybe a Jo Malone or Valentina.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 12, 2014)

I was cautiously eyeing this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag that was on sale, knowing that by the time I got the gift certificate, it wouldn't likely be in stock. Unavailable as of this morning.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (May 12, 2014)

Aaaannnnddd...I just caved and ordered my 3rd box after deciding I want the YSL Touche Eclat Foundation!  I'm also having a hard time deciding between one of the Dior Addict Fluid Sticks (loved the Sephora sample I got) or one of the YSL Glossy Stains.  Anyone have any formula preferences or color suggestions for someone who's uber-pale?!


----------



## Andieking (May 12, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I was cautiously eyeing this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag that was on sale, knowing that by the time I got the gift certificate, it wouldn't likely be in stock. Unavailable as of this morning.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is freakin' cute!


----------



## Deareux (May 12, 2014)

Lgarcia413 said:


> How do I get an extra gift box for myself? Do I order a code and email it to myself?


You log into your account. Then you click on GIFT and choose to send 1 gift box. From there you can just put in your own address.



marigoldsue said:


> I am eyeing the Tom Ford lipstick in bruised plum.  Will also probably get some Shisedio White Lucent Brightening Balancing Softener.
> 
> Still thinking about ordering a few more boxes and getting Meteorites or a new fragrance.  Maybe a Jo Malone or Valentina.


That's the color of Tom Ford lipstick I'm eyeing too! I can't decide if I want that or Meteorites. I might have to buy a few more boxes to get both.


----------



## Laurlaur (May 12, 2014)

Think I'm gonna go ahead and order a 3rd box now that I got 1000 glossydots compensation from the mother's day box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 12, 2014)

They gave out 1000 dots for the late shipping??

*@@Laurlaur


----------



## Laurlaur (May 12, 2014)

@@SaraP They did when I complained!


----------



## SaraP (May 12, 2014)

Laurlaur said:


> @@SaraP They did when I complained!


Good for you!! I can't believe they didn't get to everyone in time...I posted the Father's day box on my blog, but made sure to let people know about the Mother's day delay!


----------



## Darlene6231 (May 12, 2014)

panicked said:


> I think this might be my purchase. I haven't tried the mascara, but for $3.50 after the gift card...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mascara formula is very wet if you like that then this is a great mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurlaur (May 12, 2014)

So how exactly do you redeem your glossydots?


----------



## klg534 (May 12, 2014)

Laurlaur said:


> So how exactly do you redeem your glossydots?


you should be able to go to the my glossydots tab once you are on your account dashboard. Then it should have a thing to apply glossydots.

If its not their just email them. When I had a yearlong sub it was NEVER available for me to do that with. So I would email when I wanted to apply them to a new box, and could specify which month AND I had confirmation via an email so I could always reply to it asking about the free box, etc.


----------



## Laurlaur (May 12, 2014)

klg534 said:


> you should be able to go to the my glossydots tab once you are on your account dashboard. Then it should have a thing to apply glossydots.
> 
> If its not their just email them. When I had a yearlong sub it was NEVER available for me to do that with. So I would email when I wanted to apply them to a new box, and could specify which month AND I had confirmation via an email so I could always reply to it asking about the free box, etc.


That's probably why I can't.  I used the MSA code for a yearlong subscription.  :angry:


----------



## sasha3000 (May 12, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I got a sneak peek of a one of the May boxes!  What an incredible value!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so excited.


----------



## sasha3000 (May 12, 2014)

Laurlaur said:


> Think I'm gonna go ahead and order a 3rd box now that I got 1000 glossydots compensation from the mother's day box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow! That is nice. Did you call or email customer service?


----------



## Saffyra (May 12, 2014)

So I also got 1000 glossydots for my late Mothers Day Box.  Which I have a feeling I won't see until next week.  /sigh

I have convinced myself that I do not need to use them for May.  Three boxes is enough.  Right? *cough*

I currently have 19 things in my BG cart.

now that I have $75 in gift certificates, that Kate Somerville Quench is looking mighty fine.


----------



## Laurlaur (May 12, 2014)

@@sasha3000

Emailed!


----------



## Lgarcia413 (May 12, 2014)

Darlene6231 said:


> The mascara formula is very wet if you like that then this is a great mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love my DiorShow Iconic Overcurl! Testing out the Lancôme Defincils now, but I'll prob go back.


----------



## SaraP (May 12, 2014)

I didn't shop this weekend (just picked up a foundation) and instead organized my samples. It was nice to have everything clearly marked and together with like products. I also made a box of items that can be purchased from BG and have it on my counter to use over the next few weeks.


----------



## Winni333 (May 13, 2014)

Long time lurker, first time posting! I found this on the Bergdorf Goodman website, it has a list of the different samples that will be in our boxes!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/GLOSSYBOX-Six-Assorted-Deluxe-Beauty-Samples-Beauty-Offers/prod101330042_cat404211__/p.prod?isEditorial=false&amp;index=0&amp;masterId=&amp;cmCat=cat000000cat000005cat404211

You will be receiving six of the following 15 items listed below. Each box is guaranteed to contain one sample from each of the following vendors, Lancer, Napoleon Perdis and Revive. Please note that the assortment of product is random, items pictured in the photo are an example representation of what the customer may receive. (The remaining three samples are picked at random.)

1. Alterna CAVIAR CC Cream 25ml/0.84 oz

A miracle leave-in hair treatment that delivers 10 benefits in one easy step.

2. Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Cologne Absolue 7.5ml/0.25 fl oz

A breathtaking, seductive rose scent.

3. Lancer Eye Contour Lifting Cream 5ml/0.16 fl oz

An ultra-rich cream formulated to treat the eye area.

4. Lancer Lift Serum Intense 5ml/0.16 fl oz

This Lancer serum delivers firming and lifting effects to skin.

5. Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer 15ml/0.5 fl oz

Auto Pilot helps to prime and soothe the complexion to help makeup last even longer.

6. ReVive Intensite Volumizing Eye Serum 3ml/0.1 fl oz

This advanced formula helps visibly plump, rebuild volume and re-contour the delicate eye area.

7. ReVive Eye Renewal Serum Firming Booster 3ml/0.1 fl oz

This powerful yet lightweight serum helps to tighten the delicate area around the eyes.

8. Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss 3ml/0.1 oz

Brilliant Gloss is made from a hydrating and enriching formula that imparts long-lasting color and brilliant shine.

9. Iluminage Skin Prep Gentle Cleanser 15ml/0.5 fl oz

This gentle cleanser helps clean skin of makeup and impurities.

10. Kevyn Aucoin The Essential Mascara 4g/0.14 oz

The Essential Mascara delivers seductively glamorous lashes.

11. Lancome Absolue L'Extrait 5ml/0.16 fl oz

Absolue L'Extrait helps reveal firmer, more elastic, more radiant skin for fascinating beauty.

12. Hourglass Film Noir Full Spectrum Mascara 4.5g/0.15 oz

A sensational all-round mascara with dramatic, cinematic results.

13. Sulwhasoo Timetreasure Renovating Cream 5ml/0.16 fl oz

This luxuriously textured cream envelopes the skin in nourishing botanicals to promote softness and vitality.

14. Aerin Beauty Rose Hand &amp; Body Cream 15ml/0.5 fl oz

A silky, lightweight rose-scented hand and body cream that drenches skin with moisture.

15. Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer, Box of 7 Sachets, (1ml/0.03 fl oz)

Auto Pilot helps to prime and soothe the complexion to help makeup last even longer.


----------



## kierstencliff (May 13, 2014)

the boxes that we've gotten to see look fantastic but I'm so excited to see all the variations that are going to be in there! Hoping the box I get has mostly makeup products! (Most of my sub boxes have been skin care heavy this month.) I'm so excited for this box either way though!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 13, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I got a sneak peek of a one of the May boxes! What an incredible value!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm This makes me really want to get a 3rd box . Can someone tell me if you can buy more $15 gift boxes or does the price go back up after the first one?


----------



## SaraP (May 13, 2014)

@@QuixoticGirly Yes you can order more then 1 gift box at the same price, I purchased 5 :blush:


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 13, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Hmmmm This makes me really want to get a 3rd box . Can someone tell me if you can buy more $15 gift boxes or does the price go back up after the first one?


You can buy as many 15 dollar boxes are you want and even send them to yourself.   I got a total of 5 boxes.


----------



## theblingfairy (May 13, 2014)

The Tom Ford lippie is no longer in my cart. A "family member" of mine just had her children taken away from her, for neglect, abuse, endangerment, etc.

So...long story short, we're taking guardianship of a very sweet baby girl. Now my cart has a Ralph lauren dress and some pink cheetah toms. We only have a few weeks to start from absolute scratch for her (she has literally nothing. Her mother sold their things and fled the state), so I'm starting her out with some special treats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 13, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> The Tom Ford lippie is no longer in my cart. A "family member" of mine just had her children taken away from her, for neglect, abuse, endangerment, etc.
> 
> So...long story short, we're taking guardianship of a very sweet baby girl. Now my cart has a Ralph lauren dress and some pink cheetah toms. We only have a few weeks to start from absolute scratch for her (she has literally nothing. Her mother sold their things and fled the state), so I'm starting her out with some special treats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow!  That is absolutely wonderful of you. :hugs3:    If you need anything, I am sure there would be some MUT ladies willing to send you baby things (I do not have any human children, but I like to shop).


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 13, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> The Tom Ford lippie is no longer in my cart. A "family member" of mine just had her children taken away from her, for neglect, abuse, endangerment, etc.
> 
> So...long story short, we're taking guardianship of a very sweet baby girl. Now my cart has a Ralph lauren dress and some pink cheetah toms. We only have a few weeks to start from absolute scratch for her (she has literally nothing. Her mother sold their things and fled the state), so I'm starting her out with some special treats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congratulations! I was looking at the baby things and thinking how cute some of them are. She's going to look adorable. 

Review on MSA: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/05/glossybox-may-2014.html


----------



## katie danielle (May 13, 2014)

On ebates I noticed it said "Free $25 Gift Card to Bergdorf Goodman with Monthly, 3, 6 and 12 month Subscriptions. (Exp. 06/01/2014)" (which someone posted earlier on this thread asking if that meant the gift card expires 6/1).

Well my question is will the gift boxes everyone has bought in multiples contain the gift cards? According to the wording on ebates they will be included only in the monthly and multi-monthly subscriptions. I'm curious if the gift boxes are always exactly the same as the monthly box (and therefore containing the BG giftcard) or if only subscribers will get the gift cards in their monthly box? Anyone know how this has worked in the past?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 13, 2014)

I will be getting from Bergdorf     Edward BessEdward's Best 8-Color Lipstick Palette I have wanted this for a while and his lipsticks are amazing. You get  8 and a brush


----------



## SaraP (May 13, 2014)

@@katie danielle I have ordered 10 gift boxes and they have always matched the main box. They do have variations, but no more then the main box variations.


----------



## Krystan (May 13, 2014)

If these boxes haven't sold out by my payday I'm gifting myself AT LEAST one... the value of the samples alone is amazing whether the gift boxes come with gift cards or not


----------



## SuperKate (May 13, 2014)

I just used the code int45gc for 15% my first box, if anyone needs a code


----------



## theblingfairy (May 13, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Wow!  That is absolutely wonderful of you. :hugs3:    If you need anything, I am sure there would be some MUT ladies willing to send you baby things (I do not have any human children, but I like to shop).


  


MoiSurtout said:


> Congratulations! I was looking at the baby things and thinking how cute some of them are. She's going to look adorable.
> 
> Review on MSA: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/05/glossybox-may-2014.html


Thanks, ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yes, I've changed out my cart a million times...I've always wanted a little girl, and there's SO much cute on the site! I may just gift myself another box and buy a little more!


----------



## theblingfairy (May 13, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I will be getting from Bergdorf     Edward BessEdward's Best 8-Color Lipstick Palette I have wanted this for a while and his lipsticks are amazing. You get  8 and a brush


Oooh, pretty!!!


----------



## Babs (May 14, 2014)

It looks like this is the first time gb didn't include at least 1 full sized product. I guess that's where the gc comes in. To buy our own!!


----------



## NeisDreams (May 15, 2014)

I have a feeling we are all going to be making this with all those extra boxes this month:

http://instagram.com/p/n_difMudKH/


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 15, 2014)

NeisDreams said:


> I have a feeling we are all going to be making this with all those extra boxes this month:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/n_difMudKH/


If you can find a tutorial, I will totally make one of those! I'm game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 15, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> If you can find a tutorial, I will totally make one of those! I'm game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's been passed around a few times before the site was upgraded: http://www.myteeefine.com/2012/11/glossybox-diy-drawers.html


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 15, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> It's been passed around a few times before the site was upgraded: http://www.myteeefine.com/2012/11/glossybox-diy-drawers.html


Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 15, 2014)

ugh caving and gifting myself a 2nd box!  damn you BG gift card!


----------



## penny13 (May 15, 2014)

Is anyone else just plain worried about these boxes and the gift cards? I want it to all go smoothly...but. I just don't know how much I'm trusting Glossybox these days, and then to see that the box reviews that have come out are missing the gift card for whatever reason just makes me nervous.

Didn't stop me from ordering three though. Undeserved optimism!


----------



## dash4 (May 15, 2014)

penny13 said:


> Is anyone else just plain worried about these boxes and the gift cards? I want it to all go smoothly...but. I just don't know how much I'm trusting Glossybox these days, and then to see that the box reviews that have come out are missing the gift card for whatever reason just makes me nervous.
> 
> Didn't stop me from ordering three though. Undeserved optimism!


Am I missing something? What box reviews did you see that came without the gift card? I wasn't nervous.... until now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 15, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Am I missing something? What box reviews did you see that came without the gift card? I wasn't nervous.... until now.


My Subscription Addiction and Ramblings of a Suburban Mom both did early reviews of the box for this month. Because they received early review boxes, theirs didn't have the gift card code in them yet. I imagine the regular boxes they probably purchased will, but my guess is since Glossybox sent them review boxes really early, they didn't have the gift card codes ready yet.


----------



## Deareux (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, some of the bigger box bloggers got them early without the giftcard. Since it was considered a gift, they probably didn't feel the need to add a gift card to it. But MSA will be getting her normal subscription box from them the same time as everyone else, which will have the gift card. If you paid for a box, you should get a gift card with it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 15, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Yeah, some of the bigger box bloggers got them early without the giftcard. Since it was considered a gift, they probably didn't feel the need to add a gift card to it. But MSA will be getting her normal subscription box from them the same time as everyone else, which will have the gift card. If you paid for a box, you should get a gift card with it.


The box has not been sent to anyone yet.  What beauty blogger has it?  I think you are seeing website pictures from glossybox or just pictures people are posting. Non one has the box. If so please post a link


----------



## mstlcmn (May 15, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> The box has not been sent to anyone yet.  What beauty blogger has it?  I think you are seeing website pictures from glossybox or just pictures people are posting. Non one has the box. If so please post a link


Jen from Ramblings Of A Suburban Mom got one to review as well as MSA, I'm not sure who else   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 15, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Yeah, some of the bigger box bloggers got them early without the giftcard. Since it was considered a gift, they probably didn't feel the need to add a gift card to it. But MSA will be getting her normal subscription box from them the same time as everyone else, which will have the gift card. If you paid for a box, you should get a gift card with it.


That would really suck if the gift boxes had no gift card considering I purchased  5 of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 15, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> The box has not been sent to anyone yet.  What beauty blogger has it?  I think you are seeing website pictures from glossybox or just pictures people are posting. Non one has the box. If so please post a link


April from MSA has her's. 

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/05/glossybox-may-2014.html

She says that Glossybox offered her an advance box to review, but her normal subscription box will come the same time as everyone else. From what it seems like, all the normal boxes will have a card (normal as in your subscription and any gifts you sent). I do hope that they include a gift card for all the gift boxes too.


----------



## dash4 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for the responses..


----------



## SaraP (May 15, 2014)

I have an email from glossybox advertising the gift box and it WILL come with a GC. I can't post the photo here, for some reason...

*just saw this on MSA (it was posted in the comments):

GOOD NEWS! (at least if you’re salivating over the May box)

Glossybox posted on their facebook page that the Bergdorf $25 GC’s expiration date will be JULY 15, not June 15 as they originally said.

So that’s good news! (Now if only they don’t wait til June 1st or later to send it….)


----------



## jennm149 (May 16, 2014)

sarap said:


> I have an email from glossybox advertising the gift box and it WILL come with a GC. I can't post the photo here, for some reason...
> 
> *just saw this on MSA (it was posted in the comments):
> 
> ...


Hooray!  I'm glad I decided to go ahead with the gift box.  Spend $15 to get $25 ... do I need a third?  I know that's lightweight compared to some of you, but even my generally understanding about my packages husband is starting to make comments about the volume of stuff I've been getting lately.  Hmmm ...


----------



## SaraP (May 16, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Hooray!  I'm glad I decided to go ahead with the gift box.  Spend $15 to get $25 ... do I need a third?  I know that's lightweight compared to some of you, but even my generally understanding about my packages husband is starting to make comments about the volume of stuff I've been getting lately.  Hmmm ...


Yes you need a 3rd lol...In the last 10 months I really up my spending.  I was looking for a new foundation, after my HG no longer makes my color and that turned in to a whole lot of crazy. My husband asked "is this some sort of pre-mid life crisis." It will be confirmed when my 6 Glossyboxs show up!


----------



## jennm149 (May 16, 2014)

sarap said:


> Yes you need a 3rd lol...In the last 10 months I really up my spending.  I was looking for a new foundation, after my HG no longer makes my color and that turned in to a whole lot of crazy. My husband asked "is this some sort of pre-mid life crisis." *It will be confirmed when my 6 Glossyboxs show up!*


LOL -- my husband would just curl up in a ball and whimper on the floor at that.  He works from home and I can't have packages delivered at work, so I get a lot of complaints about the "million slippery little packages that fall all over the place" especially at the beginning of the month.  Of course, with Glossybox, there's really no worry on the "beginning of the month" thing.


----------



## penny13 (May 16, 2014)

sarap said:


> I have an email from glossybox advertising the gift box and it WILL come with a GC. I can't post the photo here, for some reason...
> 
> *just saw this on MSA (it was posted in the comments):
> 
> ...


THIS makes me feel much better! I just don't trust Glossybox with time constrained issues, like this giftcard. July makes much more sense given their past record with shipping, though I know they claim things will be much smoother going forward with their new warehouse. Thanks for the info!


----------



## SaraP (May 16, 2014)

Let's hope it's true, I reached out to them on facebook and got no response.


----------



## Krystan (May 16, 2014)

Welp. Payday is here and I got a gift box.  I wish I could get more but I also get in trouble for all the packages that arrive at home.. sigh.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 16, 2014)

Ok I have resubscribed, and ordered one gift box! I am limiting myself to two! No more of your enabling @@SaraP lol!  :lol:


----------



## SaraP (May 16, 2014)

Krystan said:


> Welp. Payday is here and I got a gift box.  I wish I could get more but I also get in trouble for all the packages that arrive at home.. sigh.  Nothing gets me to recycle then hiding all my boxes and packing trash!


Nothing gets me to the recycle bin like a good mail day! So far my husband hasn't caught on to it hahaha...


----------



## ikecarus (May 16, 2014)

Ahhh! A July 15th expiration date for the gift cards? Is this a sign to get a third gift box....? XD


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 16, 2014)

I have absolutely no idea what to get at Bergdorf Goodman with my gift cards, I've never used any of their brands except Clinique. I want either a fancy foundation or maybe two lipsticks, anyone have anything they've been eyeing? Or if you have something in the $25-$50 range you would recommend? (In any category)


----------



## Deareux (May 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have absolutely no idea what to get at Bergdorf Goodman with my gift cards, I've never used any of their brands except Clinique. I want either a fancy foundation or maybe two lipsticks, anyone have anything they've been eyeing? Or if you have something in the $25-$50 range you would recommend? (In any category)


I love Dior lipsticks and YSL nail polish! But I think I'm going to get Guerlain Meteorites. Maybe you can get a Tom Ford lipstick. I haven't tried any Tom Ford stuff yet, but it all looks luxurious! Chanel makes good powder as well.


----------



## SaraP (May 16, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Ahhh! A July 15th expiration date for the gift cards? Is this a sign to get a third gift box....? XD


I did fb them to get confirmation, no word back yet...


----------



## SaraP (May 16, 2014)

Glossybox confirmed the July 15 gift card is in the MENS box....ours will be June 15 :scared:


----------



## Saffyra (May 16, 2014)

sarap said:


> Glossybox confirmed the July 15 gift card is in the MENS box....ours will be June 15 :scared:


WTF....  Why not make them ALL July 15th?!?!  Ridiculous.  

However, if my boxes arrive before June 15th I am all set and ready to go!  My cart is nice and full.  I just have to see what's still available when the time rolls around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, can someone explain to me how Redeeming Glossydots works?

I can redeem my points now but I don't want another May box.  What will happen if I redeem my dots now?  Will I get a May box or will it just add on to my (month to month) subscription that I already have and not charge me next month?


----------



## ikecarus (May 16, 2014)

sarap said:


> Glossybox confirmed the July 15 gift card is in the MENS box....ours will be June 15 :scared:


........are you kidding me? ugh, Glossybox.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 16, 2014)

sarap said:


> Glossybox confirmed the July 15 gift card is in the MENS box....ours will be June 15 :scared:


Looks like I better figure out what I want now and get my cart ready. My box is never as late as some even though I'm on the west coast, so I should be ok if I know what I'm getting ahead of time.


----------



## feisty1 (May 17, 2014)

If I wanted to gift myself a box, it says to send a classic box, does this mean it will be the June box? Sorry I have never gifted an extra before.


----------



## valeried44 (May 17, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> If I wanted to gift myself a box, it says to send a classic box, does this mean it will be the June box? Sorry I have never gifted an extra before.


I'm guessing that you are talking about the heading at the top of the gift box page...  It will show you the estimated date that you'll receive the gift box on the checkout page.  Just make sure that is something around the end of May to the beginning of June to make sure you have gifted the May box.


----------



## feisty1 (May 17, 2014)

Oh my the delivery for the box is now May 27th to June 6th. Very close to the due date on GC.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 17, 2014)

Im getting three boxes.... I was thinking if a fourth, because I want to buy miss dior booming bouquet with my gift cards, but I wouldnt want the fourth box if the giftcard wasn't in time. The longer I wait, the more likely it is to happen...... lol


----------



## Kookymama (May 17, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva  I am new to these brands as well.  I have had plenty of experience with Clinique so, want to try something different as well.  I just purchased Estee Lauder's Light Day Wear foundation after I was given a generous sample to try from the counter.  So, I am going to try something else from that brand.  Its looking like an eye shadow for me as I don't love the ones I have.  I am only getting my regular box so, its just $25.00 for me.  I will be chipping in a few bucks. 

Glossybox costs me money!  I have been buying full size items after loving something in my boxes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 17, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@Kelly Silva  I am new to these brands as well.  I have had plenty of experience with Clinique so, want to try something different as well.  I just purchased Estee Lauder's Light Day Wear foundation after I was given a generous sample to try from the counter.  So, I am going to try something else from that brand.  Its looking like an eye shadow for me as I don't love the ones I have.  I am only getting my regular box so, its just $25.00 for me.  I will be chipping in a few bucks.
> 
> Glossybox costs me money!  I have been buying full size items after loving something in my boxes.


Yeah I think I found some items I want from Clinique and a YSL lipstick, so I'll have to get 3 gift boxes to do it, but I think it's gonna happen lol! I've decided on the YSL Rouge Volupte Lip Color in Rose Asarine, Clinique Cheek Pop in Plum Pop, Clinique Tinted Moisturizer in Shade 01, and possibly the Clinique 3-Step Skin Type 2 Intro Kit. If I get that skin care kit, I'll have to get a third gift box. Or if I don't then I'll have to spend $7 anyways and what's another $15 for a gift box? Geez @@SaraP you're rubbing off on me!


----------



## Deareux (May 17, 2014)

I have tons of experience in designer makeup, so I'm happy to help anyone make any decisions. Here's what I know so far.

Dior makes good, creamy lipsticks and nail polish. Their lip glow and rose balm are also great. I haven't tried their glosses yet. They don't really have good eyeshadows.

Chanel makes good mascara, powder, and foundation. Their nail polish is okay. Their lipsticks are highly pigmented and creamy, but they don't stay on very long. I find that their glosses are on the stickier side.

YSL has amazing polish (the one I'm wearing now hasn't chipped in over a week). Their glossy stains are great too, they're like a lip gloss but stain your lips without the dryness of normal lip stains. Their concealer is also amazing. Touche Eclat is a cult favorite, and one of mine too, but you have to make sure you get the right shade.

Guerlain has good eyeliner, I love the liquid one I have from them. Meteorites are also really nice, but it seems like it doesn't really work for everyone. Of course their perfumes are wonderful.

Chantecaille makes lovely powders. I haven't tried their eyeshadows, but any of their animal/wildlife palettes have a portion of their proceeds donated to preservation efforts.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 17, 2014)

@@Deareux Thanks!  I think the YSL Glossy Stains may be calling my name!  I find it so hard to keep lip color on for any amount of time.


----------



## Deareux (May 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> @@Deareux Thanks!  I think the YSL Glossy Stains may be calling my name!  I find it so hard to keep lip color on for any amount of time.


Yes! I just got a sample of their stains and I'm really liking it! I don't like normal lip stains because they tend to be very drying and cling to all of the dry areas of my lips.


----------



## dash4 (May 17, 2014)

I am getting the YSL Touche Eclat foundation.  I heard it is amazing for dry skin.  Otherwise, I might get a YSL glossy stain.  

I have a few of their Rouge Volupte lipsticks and I love the texture, except the seem to only last about 20 minutes on me.  They're just way too creamy and just slid off my lips.. but if you like super creamy lipsticks.. a lot of people love those YSL Rouge Volupte lipsticks and might be a good investment..

The Dior shimmer powders look tempting though.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 17, 2014)

dash4 said:


> I am getting the YSL Touche Eclat foundation.  I heard it is amazing for dry skin.  Otherwise, I might get a YSL glossy stain.
> 
> I have a few of their Rouge Volupte lipsticks and I love the texture, except the seem to only last about 20 minutes on me.  They're just way too creamy and just slid off my lips.. but if you like super creamy lipsticks.. a lot of people love those YSL Rouge Volupte lipsticks and might be a good investment..
> 
> The Dior shimmer powders look tempting though.


I hope they last longer on me. Maybe I'll get a lip primer. I was looking through all the other YSL lipsticks and none of the other kinds had a color I thought would look good on me. Plus I looked up the swatches for the Rose Asarine and it's super pretty! I don't own many lipsticks and I'm trying to go outside my comfort zone a little, so something this dark is definitely like nothing else I have. Plus Bergdorf Goodman has free returns so I suppose if I hate it, I can always get something else.


----------



## JenTX (May 18, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I have tons of experience in designer makeup, so I'm happy to help anyone make any decisions. Here's what I know so far.
> 
> Dior makes good, creamy lipsticks and nail polish. Their lip glow and rose balm are also great. I haven't tried their glosses yet. They don't really have good eyeshadows.
> 
> ...


I second the YSL glossy stains. I have a bunch of them and they are worth every penny - love them!

You're making me want to try the YSL polish.

I add to this Dior list their brow pencil, I swear by it!


----------



## dash4 (May 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I hope they last longer on me. Maybe I'll get a lip primer. I was looking through all the other YSL lipsticks and none of the other kinds had a color I thought would look good on me. Plus I looked up the swatches for the Rose Asarine and it's super pretty! I don't own many lipsticks and I'm trying to go outside my comfort zone a little, so something this dark is definitely like nothing else I have. Plus Bergdorf Goodman has free returns so I suppose if I hate it, I can always get something else.


That's a pretty color..  I have #1 and #2 --- Nude Beige and Sensual Silk (I actually bought a back up of Sensual Silk  for whatever reason, so I have three of the Rouge Volupte's)..  Both are light nude colors.  I am sure the darker/brighter colors have a better wear time.   I know a lot of people are obsessed with them.  And I do like them -- but I just don't think I will buy more..


----------



## dash4 (May 18, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I have tons of experience in designer makeup, so I'm happy to help anyone make any decisions. Here's what I know so far.
> 
> Dior makes good, creamy lipsticks and nail polish. Their lip glow and rose balm are also great. I haven't tried their glosses yet. They don't really have good eyeshadows.
> 
> ...


Guerlain also makes fantastic foundations.. I use Geurlain's Lingerie De Peau foundation right now and it is amazing, but I still plan to get the YSL Touche Eclat foundation..  I use the Touche Eclat radiant touch concealer too.. But I have a brand new tube of it..(still finishing my last one but I already re-purchased).. I like it, but I don't think I would recomment purchasing it.  I just tried the Maybelline version and I like it fine-- and it is way cheaper. 

I have always wanted to try Chantecaille's "Save The....(fill in the blank)" series.. They have some beautiful palettes.. I looked at them again; not sure I would use many of them.

BG has a great selection.

You can't go wrong with a lot of Laura Mercier either.  I have her Baked Radiance powder highlighter in 01..and it is beautiful, if anyone is looking for a highlighter.

EDIT.. I am sort of all over the place in this post.. Just wanted to give my thoughts on some of the cult favorites (YSL touche eclat radiant touch, etc) -- that I own..that others are probably wondering about..


----------



## princess2010 (May 18, 2014)

I THINK I have decided to get Cle de Peau concealer. I looked through all 182 pages of beauty items at BG and this is the front runner.


----------



## Deareux (May 18, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I second the YSL glossy stains. I have a bunch of them and they are worth every penny - love them!
> 
> You're making me want to try the YSL polish.
> 
> I add to this Dior list their brow pencil, I swear by it!


YSL's nail polish is my HG polish. The formula is wonderful and the colors are very vivid! If you get the chance, swatch some at a YSL counter sometime. It has a glossy finish too, without a topcoat. It's formula has beaten every other nail polish I've tried in terms of lasting. Most of their colors are pure pigments, meaning they don't have a lot of metallic or glittery colors, and that's what I prefer.


----------



## MadMaks (May 18, 2014)

Question... Can you use the Bergdorf Goodman GCs @ Neiman Marcus?


----------



## LisaLeah (May 18, 2014)

Bergdorfs has a really good beauty floor. They are the only ones to carry Le Metier de Beaute in NYC.

And the LMdB Hydra Cream lipsticks are $25. (the same price as the gift card). And their lip/cheek tints are amazing at $28.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 18, 2014)

Thought you ladies may like this as you plan and plot your upcoming Bergdorfs haul.

Here's the trailer for movie/documentary  "Scatter My Ashes at Bergdorf's"


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thought you ladies may like this as you plan and plot your upcoming Bergdorfs haul.
> 
> Here's the trailer for movie/documentary  "Scatter My Ashes at Bergdorf's"


That trailer is so fun! It makes me wish I had that kind of money to spend on makeup all the time, but sadly this Glossybox is probably the only way I'll get to try some of their products. I've now talked myself into 5 boxes total. And my cart is ready at $124.50. Oy vay I hope I get a variety of items in my multiple boxes. Crossing my fingers I somehow manage to get all the product variations.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That trailer is so fun! It makes me wish I had that kind of money to spend on makeup all the time, but sadly this Glossybox is probably the only way I'll get to try some of their products. I've now talked myself into 5 boxes total. And my cart is ready at $124.50. Oy vay I hope I get a variety of items in my multiple boxes. Crossing my fingers I somehow manage to get all the product variations.


I promise you are not missing much by not shopping there. At all. But you should know, as overpriced and expensive the store is...when they have sales the prices are amazing!   I love Bergdorf's because it's a NYC icon. But I found this video to be a bit pretentious in this day and age. So would the famous women documented in here, such as Jackie O...Michelle Obama etc.

Enjoy your beauty hauls! I hope you don't get too many dupes.


----------



## goldenmeans (May 18, 2014)

I worked a five minute walk away from Bergdorf's for three years and was in there all the time, and honestly I'm not a fan of the store. I appreciate that they have a ton of niche brands, but their salespeople are pushy to the point of obnoxious. They're not as bad as the people at Bendel, but I don't think any other place could reach that level of odiousness. I do love Bergdorf's website, though!

I'm thinking of getting a Tom Ford lipstick, but I'm not sure which one.


----------



## Deareux (May 18, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Guerlain also makes fantastic foundations.. I use Geurlain's Lingerie De Peau foundation right now and it is amazing, but I still plan to get the YSL Touche Eclat foundation..  I use the Touche Eclat radiant touch concealer too.. But I have a brand new tube of it..(still finishing my last one but I already re-purchased).. I like it, but I don't think I would recomment purchasing it.  I just tried the Maybelline version and I like it fine-- and it is way cheaper.
> 
> I have always wanted to try Chantecaille's "Save The....(fill in the blank)" series.. They have some beautiful palettes.. I looked at them again; not sure I would use many of them.
> 
> ...


I just found a sample of Guerlain's foundation in my foil stash. IT. IS. AMAZING! I might have to get me a bottle now that I have experienced the glory.


----------



## SaraP (May 18, 2014)

Sounds like I'm the only one that's hoping to get multiples of things in the box. I find the deluxe samples to be large enough for me to see if I like something, but not enough to see if the product really does what is claims. I think after a few months I can tell if there is a real difference. I'm sure with 6 boxes I'll have tons of duplicates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

sarap said:


> Sounds like I'm the only one that's hoping to get multiples of things in the box. I find the deluxe samples to be large enough for me to see if I like something, but not enough to see if the product really does what is claims. I think after a few months I can tell if there is a real difference. I'm sure with 6 boxes I'll have tons of duplicates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is true. But I'd be a little disappointed if I got a bunch of boxes that were all the exact same. I want a little variety!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (May 19, 2014)

sarap said:


> Sounds like I'm the only one that's hoping to get multiples of things in the box. I find the deluxe samples to be large enough for me to see if I like something, but not enough to see if the product really does what is claims. I think after a few months I can tell if there is a real difference. I'm sure with 6 boxes I'll have tons of duplicates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I sort of agree with you when it comes to skincare (don't want dupes of makeup, though, and it doesn't take as much time for me to decide if I like a hair product), but on the other hand, what if you get something you don't really like and you end up with 6 of them?? I'm going to be pretty happy with whatever I get, I think, but I'm only getting 2 boxes anyway. Jealous of your 6! You're going to have fun spending all those gift cards! But no, I must restrain myself...2 is enough!...right?


----------



## SaraP (May 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> This is true. But I'd be a little disappointed if I got a bunch of boxes that were all the exact same. I want a little variety!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@kellysilva did you purchase all of yours at the same time? I purchased 3 gift boxes (at the same time) and they ended up being exactly the same. I think they ship out in batches in the order received. 

*@@jayeme Trust me, I'm the wrong person to ask! I've been fight with myself not to purchase more:

I say ..."It's really rare to get a discount on most of the brands at BG", "It's like you get the glossybox items free", "You know you can find plenty of things you want at BG"...

"Seriously, Sara you don't need any more! Back away from the credit card"


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

sarap said:


> @kellysilva did you purchase all of yours at the same time? I purchased 3 gift boxes (at the same time) and they ended up being exactly the same. I think they ship out in batches in the order received.


I bought my regular subscription, then a week later or so I bought two more, and then probably tomorrow I'll buy the last two I plan on getting. I just want to get the last two in before they sell out. I wonder though because of the amount of items this month if they'll just make all the boxes ahead of time, then slap the shipping labels on them. There were no bonuses this month, so really it doesn't matter who gets what. Because we all know they don't actually follow our profiles, amirite  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I sort of agree with you when it comes to skincare (don't want dupes of makeup, though, and it doesn't take as much time for me to decide if I like a hair product), but on the other hand, what if you get something you don't really like and you end up with 6 of them?? I'm going to be pretty happy with whatever I get, I think, but I'm only getting 2 boxes anyway. Jealous of your 6! You're going to have fun spending all those gift cards! But no, I must restrain myself...2 is enough!...right?


The nice thing is it seems like most of the skincare items were the brands we would all be receiving. So we'll probably get more dupes of those, and less of the makeup.


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

Do I or do I not get a third gift box... /my daily struggle until they sell out


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Do I or do I not get a third gift box... /my daily struggle until they sell out


Never ask this sort of question on here! The answer is always YES, of course you should!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaD (May 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Never ask this sort of question on here! The answer is always YES, of course you should!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, which is probably why she asked here (at least, that's why I ask on this forum-- I won't get the answer I want to hear if I ask an accountant).


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Never ask this sort of question on here! The answer is always YES, of course you should!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


All too true. XD Everyone here is an enabler!   :laughing:


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 19, 2014)

I just went ahead and ordered my 1st Glossybox.

I wanted to try it, no better time than now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I just went ahead and ordered my 1st Glossybox.
> 
> I wanted to try it, no better time than now.


Yay! I think this is a perfect month to jump in, just don't expect this amount of awesome every month! But it's definitely a good month to see what some of the best Glossyboxes can be like. I hope you enjoy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 19, 2014)

Well, I read through the thread tonight, and did a little browsing at BG.

I loved that movie preview. It reminds me of when I went to New York.

It makes me want to go back.

I'm adding on 3 gift boxes.

I love shopping!


----------



## JenTX (May 19, 2014)

I'm mainly concerned about the gift card expiration date. If I order another box now, will my box even come before the gift card expires? I read they are only good until June 15th.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 19, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I'm mainly concerned about the gift card expiration date. If I order another box now, will my box even come before the gift card expires? I read they are only good until June 15th.


Yeah I'm concerned about that too, I think it was confirmed here in the thread that the women's box gift card does indeed expire the 15th of June.  I ordered one box with glossydots and am tempted to get a gift box but ugh, I just don't trust Glossybox to get here by then, it's a gamble!


----------



## SaraP (May 19, 2014)

Yep they did confirm June 15. I know they are shipping from a new location that "should" help with the shipping times. Also I think (totally a guess) BG is going to be on it in terms of ship times, they are so above and beyond in CS that I've placed my trust in them...although I do get my GB (mostly) on time and I'm in CA.


----------



## LisaD123 (May 19, 2014)

Wow I hope I get my three boxes soon so I can shop!!!


----------



## Krystan (May 19, 2014)

I want this with my gift cards unless you girls talk me out of it... I've been eyeing this brush at Sephora for a few months.. I'm new to brushes.


----------



## rubyjuls (May 19, 2014)

I've gotten three gift boxes in addition to my regular subscription box. If they don't sell out soon I'll probably buy a third gift box. Really looking forward to the items this month and the gift cards!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 19, 2014)

I just ordered myself another gift box. So 3 boxes total for me. I'm trying hard not to buy more, but I want both the Guerlain foundation and meteorites!


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 19, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I'm mainly concerned about the gift card expiration date. If I order another box now, will my box even come before the gift card expires? I read they are only good until June 15th.


I ordered last night/this morning, the shipping date is listed as

APPROXIMATE DELIVERY DATE: Between 5/26/14 and 6/7/14

For all my orders. Yup, I went all in too.

I ended up with 4 boxes.

I justified doing that cause I also want to try that DIY drawer thing with the boxes.

I hope the size works.


----------



## SaraP (May 19, 2014)

I wonder if BG supplied all the samples and the boxes are all prepacked and ready to go?? No change in the ship date makes me hopeful...


----------



## Deareux (May 19, 2014)

Oooooh! Looks like BG also offers free gift packaging and note card! I'm getting all of my purchases gift wrapped just for me! And I'm going to have notes on them that say things like, "You're the most amazing BAMF in the world!"


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 19, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Oooooh! Looks like BG also offers free gift packaging and note card! I'm getting all of my purchases gift wrapped just for me! And I'm going to have notes on them that say things like, "You're the most amazing BAMF in the world!"


Haha I always have gifts I give myself wrapped just for me. I need to start including a note!


----------



## felicia1995 (May 19, 2014)

Krystan said:


> I want this with my gift cards unless you girls talk me out of it... I've been eyeing this brush at Sephora for a few months.. I'm new to brushes.


This is an amazing brush and has been on my wishlist forever after playing with it at a Shiseido event.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

Ok finally plunked down the money for the rest of my gift boxes I planned on getting. I've got 5 total, and my Bergdorf Goodman cart is ready!


----------



## hazeleyes (May 19, 2014)

Can someone please help regarding Glossydots? I have a current subscription and 1000 points, if I redeem them will I get a 2nd May box? I just redeemed 1000 and Glossybox said its for June, I'd hate to use another 1000 and its for July, I'd like a 2nd May box if possible.


----------



## Weebs (May 20, 2014)

hazeleyes said:


> Can someone please help regarding Glossydots? I have a current subscription and 1000 points, if I redeem them will I get a 2nd May box? I just redeemed 1000 and Glossybox said its for June, I'd hate to use another 1000 and its for July, I'd like a 2nd May box if possible.


From what I understand, the only way to get another May box is to click on GIFT and gift one to yourself.  The gift one is only $15.  Glossydots will always be used for the next month's box in your subscription when you redeem them.


----------



## dancersmum (May 20, 2014)

@@hazeleyes - I tried calling glossybox - couldn't get through so ended up emailing their customer service - it took 5 days to arrange but I have an extra May box coming from cashing in my points!

So now I have 3 boxes...but since I think they might all be the same...I might leave it at that and then there is the gift certificate expiry that makes me nervous so since I just arranged the last box today...who knows if I will actually get that one in time!

I'm loving looking at everyone's carts - I'm thinking I want to try a foundation!  So many choices.  I wish they had Giorgio Armani or Dior as well as I have a few things on my wishlist from them as well...  Maybe a YSL foundation - but I need to find a store to see what colour I am and if anything will work!


----------



## ikecarus (May 20, 2014)

Haha, I think I'm one of the few that won't be spending the gift cards solely on makeup! I'm currently really into cuffs so I want to get this



.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (May 20, 2014)

I really wanted to try a foundation but since I live so far away from a mall, and can't color match,I am going with jewelry from Jennifer Zeuner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 20, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Oooooh! Looks like BG also offers free gift packaging and note card! I'm getting all of my purchases gift wrapped just for me! And I'm going to have notes on them that say things like, "You're the most amazing BAMF in the world!"


This is brilliant!! (And hilarious)


----------



## StickyLips (May 20, 2014)

Wow...8 boxes!  And, I'm trying to decide if I want a 2nd.  I'm supposed to be trimming down my subs.  Oh well, what the heck...a 2nd one it is.



mandithomas89 said:


> Okay, 8 boxes, $200 of Bergdorfs gift certificates and I am bowing out. (I actually wanted 7 total but I forgot about the original sub and thought I had 6 so the 8th was sort of an accident.
> 
> I'm going to get A LOT of Lancer, Napoleon Perdis, and ReVive since that's one in each box but I have a wishlist for the 3 random items in each box that I'm going to put out to the universe:
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (May 20, 2014)

I still haven't decided how to spend my $50 in GCs.  I'm thinking maybe a YSL nail polish, since they are highly recommended ... but IDK.  I might sign up for the SummerSwap and these would be handy to get something nice for my "swapee."

@@mandithomas89 -- I always feel very fancy when I use a sample of an expensive cream.  I will likely never be able to afford it (or bring myself to buy it even if I could), but it's still fun to use!


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 20, 2014)

Can we combine these gift cards? 

I'm only getting one box, it is definitely gonna be too late to order more if the gift cards expire 6/15, this month I just got my box Friday of last week :/ why does Glossybox do this to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a yearly sub, it's not like it's a surprise and they weren't prepared to send me my box... ugh


----------



## Krystan (May 20, 2014)

Just ordered a second gift box... my talley is up to 3 boxes total... I regret nothing. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (May 20, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I still haven't decided how to spend my $50 in GCs.  I'm thinking maybe a YSL nail polish, since they are highly recommended ... but IDK.  I might sign up for the SummerSwap and these would be handy to get something nice for my "swapee."


Signing up for SummerSwap is exactly the justification I used for ordering yet another box yesterday!


----------



## princess2010 (May 20, 2014)

Ya'll are KILLING ME!!! Just when I think I have my shopping cart set you guys remind me of something else I want!


----------



## marigoldsue (May 20, 2014)

Krystan said:


> I want this with my gift cards unless you girls talk me out of it... I've been eyeing this brush at Sephora for a few months.. I'm new to brushes.


I bought this brush a few months ago.  I do like it for foundation application, but I did not see as much of a difference as I thought I would over my regular foundation brush.  What I have liked it best for is applying cream blushes.


----------



## penny13 (May 20, 2014)

Random, but I recall hearing that another box (July?) might be a collab - does this seem possible to people? I just randomly googled "Glossybox July 2014 Collab". Maybe it's their next special box and not a monthly one? Or maybe I'm completely wrong on all fronts!

http://www.beautylaunchpad.com/node/17823



> Cosmoprof Announces Collaboration with Boutique and GlossyboxIn keeping with their innovative approach to business, CPNA unveils a new partnership with the premier global subscriber beauty box company, GLOSSYBOX.
> 
> CPNA is proud to announce the Boutique ~ GLOSSYBOX limited edition box, which will debut at CPNA 2014 this July in Las Vegas and will go on sale to beauty consumers online in August 2014. Boutique’s collaboration with the leading online purveyor of luxury beauty follows successful recent collaborations that GLOSSYBOX has launched with brands, including Net-A-Porter, Bergdorf Goodman, La Prairie and many others.
> 
> ...


----------



## flushblush (May 20, 2014)

Awesome sleuthing, @@penny13! Since they're calling it a limited edition box, I'm guessing it's their next special box, not monthly.


----------



## flushblush (May 20, 2014)

I finally decided to gift myself a second box, but since this is the last month of my 3 month sub, I'm apparently not eligible until I renew. Which I probably won't do, due to slow shipping and all the customer service horror stories I've heard. I'll save my $15 and live vicariously through all of your extras! Still chomping at the bit for this box though; I'm expecting to end this sub with quite a satisfying bang. :wizard:

ETA: a satisfying bang of explosively awesome products and deals, not... the other kind of bang...


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 20, 2014)

I just hope they've already started shipping. Even if their new warehouse will make the process quicker it doesn't mean USPS will deliver it in a timely manner. Anyone in pack stage yet?


----------



## ikecarus (May 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just hope they've already started shipping. Even if their new warehouse will make the process quicker it doesn't mean USPS will deliver it in a timely manner. Anyone in pack stage yet?


Nope! Mine's still in the pay stage.


----------



## SaraP (May 20, 2014)

Nope, still showing pay....let's hope theses are pre-packed! Otherwise Fathers day could be ruined :bringiton: with me ignoring all the men while I shop on-line :smilehappyyes:


----------



## lannf (May 21, 2014)

There's a review of this box on My Subscription Addiction and the products and value are amazing.


----------



## SaraP (May 22, 2014)

Anyone else signing up for the Summer Swap? They said we'd be matched up by June 9th-12th, just in time to shop BG for my swapee, I think I should buy another gift box! Do you think that would be a good idea? For $15 I could give them the Glossybox and purchase a item they'd love from BG....

*and still have $10 more to spend on them!


----------



## valeried44 (May 22, 2014)

sarap said:


> Anyone else signing up for the Summer Swap? They said we'd be matched up by June 9th-12th, just in time to shop BG for my swapee, I think I should buy another gift box! Do you think that would be a good idea? For $15 I could give them the Glossybox and purchase a item they'd love from BG....


That's perfect!  There isn't much that could top that for getting the best bang for your buck.


----------



## SaraP (May 22, 2014)

@@valeried44 Okay...Okay, you've convinced me!


----------



## valeried44 (May 22, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@valeried44 Okay...Okay, you've convinced me!


I hope I didn't hurt your arm...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 22, 2014)

Goes to check the summer swap thread.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I won't be, I wasn't in the Santa one, and this one is not for new members who joined this year.
> 
> Have fun everyone. But I have time to save up for the Santa one later this year.


There's a different one now for newer members, if you're interested. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132363-summerswap-2014-signups-now-open/


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 22, 2014)

I was planning on doing the secret santa later in the year, then I got excited there's a summer one for newer members, then I realized I missed the join date cutoff for the summerswap by 5 days haha.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I was planning on doing the secret santa later in the year, then I got excited there's a summer one for newer members, then I realized I missed the join date cutoff for the summerswap by 5 days haha.


This one you can sign up for! I just did and I made my wish list post. So fun! I can't wait   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



allistra44 said:


> There's a different one now for newer members, if you're interested.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132363-summerswap-2014-signups-now-open/


----------



## Shalott (May 22, 2014)

I am so excited for this box! I only purchased one gift box, because I am a compulsive shopper and don't have anything on my wishlist... but I will always use any excuse to buy more Chantecaille Brilliant Glosses! (And how bad do I want that mini in my boxes? Sooo bad!) :w00t:


----------



## dash4 (May 22, 2014)

Mine is still in the "pay" mode too.. I can't believe it's not in pack mode yet - it is May 22nd and the GCs have a short expiration date. So lame.

Anyway, one of the items that I have settled on was out of stock on BG's site, but I just checked and it has been restocked..  I am going to get the Dior Addict fluid stick in "Kiss Me".. I keep seeing girls talk about it on youtube and it seems amazing.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 22, 2014)

sarap said:


> Anyone else signing up for the Summer Swap? They said we'd be matched up by June 9th-12th, just in time to shop BG for my swapee, I think I should buy another gift box! Do you think that would be a good idea? For $15 I could give them the Glossybox and purchase a item they'd love from BG....
> 
> *and still have $10 more to spend on them!


Considering how many GB we have both ordered, you and I will probably get each other in the SummerSwap ...lol

I did order a box so that I can use the gift card for my swapee, but I figure I don't have to count the cost of the GB if the contents of the box don't seem to fit her.  If that is the case, Iw ill put the extra GB items in my swap stash (or in my circular box exchange) and use the gift card, plpus I can still pspend another $24 on her.  Geesh, I am getting good at this enabling logic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (May 22, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Considering how many GB we have both ordered, you and I will probably get each other in the SummerSwap ...lol
> 
> I did order a box so that I can use the gift card for my swapee, but I figure I don't have to count the cost of the GB if the contents of the box don't seem to fit her.  If that is the case, Iw ill put the extra GB items in my swap stash (or in my circular box exchange) and use the gift card, plpus I can still pspend another $24 on her.  Geesh, I am getting good at this enabling logic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ha ha ha.  Here's my way of thinking. . . If my swap girl doesn't get Glossybox, I can give her the whole gift box.  If she DOES get glossy box, I'll stalk her to figure out which products she really wanted &amp; didn't get in her box &amp; hopefully I'll get one in one of my two boxes so I can curate the perfect box for her.  The GCs are "free" so that's free stuff for her.  But here's where my bad self-control comes in. . . technically I was buying a gift box BEFORE the swap began so I had already spent the money.  Oops.  I guess I won't be counting that money towards the gift.  I have a problem.  It's called "not knowing when to stop!"  But there's always so many more fun things to buy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> This one you can sign up for! I just did and I made my wish list post. So fun! I can't wait   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm just confused because on that thread it says you have to have joined MUT on or before April 15th


----------



## jennm149 (May 22, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> ha ha ha.  Here's my way of thinking. . . If my swap girl doesn't get Glossybox, I can give her the whole gift box.  If she DOES get glossy box, I'll stalk her to figure out which products she really wanted &amp; didn't get in her box &amp; hopefully I'll get one in one of my two boxes so I can curate the perfect box for her.  The GCs are "free" so that's free stuff for her.  But here's where my bad self-control comes in. . . technically I was buying a gift box BEFORE the swap began so I had already spent the money.  Oops.  I guess I won't be counting that money towards the gift.  I have a problem.  It's called "not knowing when to stop!"  But there's always so many more fun things to buy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I basically signed up for the second swap to use these BG gift cards.  I was planning to use them for my FGD, but then I realized that just using some of the "limit" -- supplemented with various points, a Sephora GC (which I got for nothing more than putting my $0.02 in on a BT conversation about VIB Rouge) and stash shopping -- I already have a PopSugar box full of stuff for her.  Figured it would be fun to keep spreading the love around, ya know.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I'm just confused because on that thread it says you have to have joined MUT on or before April 15th


Ahh yes I didn't notice that. I thought you meant you had missed the cut off for signing up for the swap.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eas00 (May 22, 2014)

So I just did the backdoor tracking for my yearly sub just out of curiosity and mine is in transit. According to the site it is still in pay mode but once I put my order number into their tracking and put the tracking number into newgistics I got tracking. It says mine should arrive on 28th or 29th. I am so excited and relieved they are moving. Now to decide what to get with those gift cards. 

Edit: I find that Newgistics updates better tracking wise.


----------



## eas00 (May 22, 2014)

I just checked my 3 gift boxes and all 3 are in transit with the same estimated delivery date. Two I ordered at the same time at the beginning of May and the other one I ordered two weeks ago.


----------



## linda37027 (May 22, 2014)

My main box is due to arrive the 27th or 28th! Gift box hasn't shipped yet, but I just decided to get it a few days ago. I think its better when they don't ship at the same time, less chance of dupes.


----------



## eas00 (May 22, 2014)

Yeah I am a little worried that they will be dupes since they should arrive at the same time but I got them more for the gift cards anyways.


----------



## eas00 (May 22, 2014)

They all arrived at the shipping facility at different times so wishful thinking there will be a little variation. haha


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ahh yes I didn't notice that. I thought you meant you had missed the cut off for signing up for the swap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well always the next one! This one I can see what everyone else does and and be ready for next time!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 22, 2014)

eas00 said:


> So I just did the backdoor tracking for my yearly sub just out of curiosity and mine is in transit. According to the site it is still in pay mode but once I put my order number into their tracking and put the tracking number into newgistics I got tracking. It says mine should arrive on 28th or 29th. I am so excited and relieved they are moving. Now to decide what to get with those gift cards.
> 
> Edit: I find that Newgistics updates better tracking wise.


Sorry for asking again because I know someone told me in the April thread but how do you do the backdoor tracking??


----------



## SaraP (May 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well always the next one! This one I can see what everyone else does and and be ready for next time!


Ahhh that stinks! They do it again in the fall for Christmas...


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 22, 2014)

sarap said:


> Ahhh that stinks! They do it again in the fall for Christmas...


Lol I just can't believe I missed it by only a week if only I signed up instead of just creeping!


----------



## SaraP (May 22, 2014)

I'd love to know the back door method too...my husband is cracking up &lt;_&lt;


----------



## eas00 (May 22, 2014)

sarap said:


> I'd love to know the back door method too...my husband is cracking up &lt;_&lt;


Haha. What I did was I clicked the link to my tracking from last month and where the tracking number was I entered my order number for this months box and my tracking came up. I then took the tracking number and entered into newgistics.com

Does that make since? I'm not great at explaining.


----------



## SaraP (May 22, 2014)

Yes! Thanks!! Off to check my back door :drive:


----------



## mkell (May 22, 2014)

Just got my shipping notification! Hopefully I'll get it in a timely manner now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurlaur (May 22, 2014)

Just got my shipping notification!  But it was for my gift box, so far my subscription box isn't even in the pack stage yet


----------



## JenMiele78 (May 22, 2014)

I got my tracking # for the monthly box, my gift box is still in pay mode and ordered 2 hours after the monthly one..nothing when trying to check the back door way.

Never mind, just got shipping for my gift box! =)


----------



## shutterblog (May 22, 2014)

Laurlaur said:


> Just got my shipping notification!  But it was for my gift box, so far my subscription box isn't even in the pack stage yet


Same here!  I bought two extra gift boxes and one just shipped.  My regular box and other gift box (ordered 5 days after the one that just shipped) haven't even entered the pack stage.


----------



## Deareux (May 22, 2014)

Mine hasn't shipped yet. UGH. I want my boxes!


----------



## SaraP (May 22, 2014)

All theses shipping out....just one more box....


----------



## dash4 (May 22, 2014)

Tried the backdoor method.. no info on my orders..  You guys are so lucky that your box(es) have shipped.. I want mine NOW.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 22, 2014)

So... despite super sadness of no shipping yet --- I think I want to get a new foundation. I've been using Missha BB creme which I like, but I think i need to change it up. I'm thinking of buying a full size of the Jouer MMT or Dermablend, but BG carries neither. :/ Should I just go ahead and get a Dior polish/YSL lipstick of my dreams, or try something new.....


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 22, 2014)

Also, I'm super surprised they haven't sold out yet. GB Jan, with the guaranteed Beauty Blender, sold out on the 17th or 18th. Who wants to bet they've oversold and this will be a disaster.


----------



## ikecarus (May 22, 2014)

Nothing for me yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlueLineBunny (May 22, 2014)

I just got the tracking number for my gift box.  I wonder why it's shipping out before the main box.  Not that it matters--I'm just happy it's on it's way!

Anyone that has yet to receive shipping info, it may make you feel a little better to know that my tracking # says the box was picked up by the shipping partner on 5/19.  I hope that means the rest of you have boxes in transit, too, and the tracking #s are just taking a while to be emailed.


----------



## ikecarus (May 22, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Also, I'm super surprised they haven't sold out yet. GB Jan, with the guaranteed Beauty Blender, sold out on the 17th or 18th. Who wants to bet they've oversold and this will be a disaster.


Or maybe Bergdorf Goodman packed _a lot_ of boxes... since it's still available on their (BG's) website too. XD I'm hoping that everything will be okay... so that all boxes will arrive safely (AND ON TIME) to people who purchased them.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 22, 2014)

my main box has already left Indiana, so I'm guessing it will be delivered on Saturday.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 22, 2014)

And I just bought a fourth box..... the excitement took over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (May 22, 2014)

Got shipping e-mails on both my boxes! Ironically, I am still waiting for shipping info on one of my Birchboxes. Never thought I'd see the day when Glossybox shipped my box before Birchbox!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 22, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Or maybe Bergdorf Goodman packed _a lot_ of boxes... since it's still available on their (BG's) website too. XD I'm hoping that everything will be okay... so that all boxes will arrive safely (AND ON TIME) to people who purchased them.


Oh I've got to imagine they packed a ton considering this will get so many people shopping there that wouldn't normally, and either buying more than their gift card amount, or returning to shop because they liked a product so much.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 22, 2014)

Just got more shipping emails... looks like 3 of my boxes will be here Saturday, I hope they aren't all the same!


----------



## SaraP (May 22, 2014)

Very happy for all of you with boxes on the way!!! Post 'em when you get 'em!!


----------



## janessapk (May 22, 2014)

Hi! I'm a newb, but have been creepin' on this forum for the past week or so. Every night I check the thread, and every few days I get caught up in the excitement and buy a new gift Glossybox.  Which means I now have my regular box coming and _three_ gifts.  Oy. Since I did them all about 5 days apart, I'll report back if I get different items. The only thing I know for I *don't* want is the Caviar Cream, so I'm happy to do a swap with someone if I get one or several.

As far as what to buy at BG, I'm all about the Le Metier de Beaute Hydra-Creme Lipstick ($25) for sure, and my shopping cart keeps rotating through different items as I keep stalking the sale/beauty items pages. But if the gift cards are in fact stackable, I'll have $100 to spend; kinda can't decide if I should go for one 'big' item or several small. Since I'm on the West Coast, I probably won't get my box for another two weeks or two, so I guess I have time to decide!

Anyway, thanks to everyone for all the helpful information so far!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 22, 2014)

No shipping email for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## valeried44 (May 22, 2014)

@@janessapk  Welcome!  Glad you decided to join in!

I received an email on 2 of my 3 boxes, but they both say the packages haven't been received yet.  Glad to see they've started the shipping process already!  Hoping that we all receive our boxes in plenty of  time to get everything we want!  I've barely started looking, better get going that.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## dancersmum (May 22, 2014)

me too...just got shipping notices for 2 of my boxes...but one of the things on my wishlist is now out of stock but no matter...I'm still excited that they are shipped!  Tracking isn't activated yet but I'm hoping its not like the mothers day boxes!

I have 3 boxes coming...BUT so tempted to buy more...


----------



## janessapk (May 23, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> @@janessapk  Welcome!  Glad you decided to join in!


Thanks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

None of my 5 have shipped. I'm on the west coast and I just hope I get mine before everything I want is sold out. They seem to be quick at restocking and doing backorder instead of just selling out, so hopefully it all goes smoothly. I'm just not holding my breath because last month my late ordered box arrived on the 11th I believe. It did only take 5 days to arrive so that's better then my Birchboxes lately.


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> None of my 5 have shipped. I'm on the west coast and I just hope I get mine before everything I want is sold out. They seem to be quick at restocking and doing backorder instead of just selling out, so hopefully it all goes smoothly. I'm just not holding my breath because last month my late ordered box arrived on the 11th I believe. It did only take 5 days to arrive so that's better then my Birchboxes lately.


I'm in the same boat as you... NorCal as well. XD So hopefully we'll see our boxes soon.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

@@eas00 thanks for the tip!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got shipping notices for 6 of my 8 boxes! And the other two say they're in the "ship" stage as well. GB is on it this month! Now I'm just hoping there are some variations in my boxes... or if they're the same that it's an awesome box!

Time to go fine tune my shopping cart!  :drive:


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

OMG all three of my boxes (sub + 2 gift boxes) have moved into pack. CAN IT BE?


----------



## jennm149 (May 23, 2014)

Nothing thru backdoor shipping, but both are in "pack" stage. Hooray for at least some progress. So excited to see what everyone gets.


----------



## Kookymama (May 23, 2014)

I am on the east coast.  I am in the pack stage today but, no movement or shipping notification.    The estimated delivery date on my order is 6/2.    Its got to be sooner than that with all the signs of life being reported here.    Happy Stalking everyone!


----------



## flushblush (May 23, 2014)

I'm on the east coast and just moved into pack this morning, but no backdoor tracking yet. I have the 3 month sub, and last month I was one of the last people to get her box. It strikes me as odd that they don't seem to give priority to those who have prepaid for their boxes through a longer sub (as opposed to month-to-month), but maybe it's just me and my rotten Glossy luck. Super excited to see all your boxes as they roll in, though! Don't be shy with the photos and reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dash4 (May 23, 2014)

Mine is in "pack" mode this morning.   You guys will get your box way before I get mine.. Please post what you receive as soon as convenient..


----------



## jayeme (May 23, 2014)

I just ordered a third box for myself...still says it should arrive by June 7th. Hopefully that's true an there won't be problems ordering this late in the game! I was just thinking about how much I want some of the items in the boxes and my original two boxes apparently shipped within minutes of one another so they are probably the same. Maybe this third box will have some different options!


----------



## Justine1988 (May 23, 2014)

Mine went from pay to ship.... and once they went to ship, the tracking updated to being sent on the 19th (back door taking previously said in transit to facilty). So hopefully, others get suprised like me.

I'm pretty excited that they will be here tomorrow, usually I'm one of the last ones to receive my box. The new facility in Kentucky must speed up my shipping time.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 23, 2014)

Also no surveys so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I might actually not know what I'm getting before it arrives lol


----------



## LolaJay (May 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh you guys - I got a shipping e-mail for my gift box just this morning and I didn't check it right away because we all know shipping is slow as molasses, but out of curiosity I checked it and it says OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!

I went back to the e-mail to make sure it wasn't April's box and it indeed says 2014.05 on it so CAN IT BE?!?!?!?!

My mail comes around 4pm so I will check back in and let you all know!!


----------



## sayswhoo (May 23, 2014)

Hi ladies, I'm a newbie and this is only my second month with GB. I was wondering if anyone knows typically how long a box will stay in "pack" mode?  I have my regular box plus 3 gift boxes in pack mode but I'm leaving town on June 1 and I was hoping I would receive them by then.  Probably just wishful thinking lol.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 23, 2014)

For those nervous about ordering another gift box, I ordered one last night and it's already in pack.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 23, 2014)

LolaJay said:


> Oh my gosh you guys - I got a shipping e-mail for my gift box just this morning and I didn't check it right away because we all know shipping is slow as molasses, but out of curiosity I checked it and it says OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!
> 
> I went back to the e-mail to make sure it wasn't April's box and it indeed says 2014.05 on it so CAN IT BE?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...


How exciting!!!


----------



## Justine1988 (May 23, 2014)

First Instagram photo of bg box!


----------



## quene8106 (May 23, 2014)

Yay! Hell is freezing over at glossybox. They're sending out stuff before June, lol. I paid on the 1st so hopefully I'll get mine soon. I'm about to get my bridesmaids these boxes since my boxes are in pack mode. I wish my back door tracking worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> First Instagram photo of bg box!


Yes!! I so want that caviar CC cream! Anyone know what the red one is?


----------



## Justine1988 (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Yes!! I so want that caviar CC cream! Anyone know what the red one is?


I couldn't figure that out either :/


----------



## Kookymama (May 23, 2014)

@@sayswhoo ~   I think it varies from month to month.  I think I had a box in "pack" mode for a week.   Yet, I always get my boxes within the month they are intended.   I think I should this month as well as there is a whole week left to get it to me and things look promising with all the reports here.  However, I am one without a shipping notification or backdoor tracking.  So, maybe its my turn to have a box be tardy for the party.


----------



## celiajuno (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Anyone know what the red one is?


Chantecaille Lip Gloss


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 23, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> First Instagram photo of bg box!


Lip gloss plus perfume?! This is my dream box.


----------



## pbpink (May 23, 2014)

did we decide that we could stack 5 gift cards in one order at BG?

if so i may need 2 more boxes…...or more, there is a lot of goodies i like there! 

has anyone gone for a lot of boxes for a bigger item at BG? it is a 40% discount with the gift box price

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a newbie and this is only my second month with GB. I was wondering if anyone knows typically how long a box will stay in "pack" mode?  I have my regular box plus 3 gift boxes in pack mode but I'm leaving town on June 1 and I was hoping I would receive them by then.  Probably just wishful thinking lol.


My box was literally in "pack" for two weeks last month which was my first month. They seem like they're a lot more on top of it this month though! I don't know if that will be a permanent thing or maybe Bergdorfs is involved and making sure they do it right this time.



celiajuno said:


> Chantecaille Lip Gloss


Thanks!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

pbpink said:


> did we decide that we could stack 5 gift cards in one order at BG?
> 
> if so i may need 2 more boxes…...or more, there is a lot of goodies i like there!
> 
> ...


I was going for this amazing Marc by Marc Jacobs bag that was on sale but now it's sold out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But now I'll just get lots of makeup... and maybe some Tory Burch sandals!

edited for spelling


----------



## Andieking (May 23, 2014)

No shipping emails for me but my box and gift box are in the PACK stage now


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 23, 2014)

Thinking about this as my purchase with the four gift cards I have coming:

YOUR SHOPPING BAG



Edit Item
Jo Malone LondonOrange Blossom Bath Oil, 8.5. oz.Item: BGS14_C9320Qty: 1In Stock

$65.00Add Gift OptionsSave For LaterRemove Item​  
 
 

 
 





Jo Malone LondonWild Bluebell CologneItem: BGS14_C0X4RQty: 1Promotion

$0.00Add Gift Options​  
 
 

 
 





Jo Malone LondonYours with any Jo Malone London purchaseItem: BGS14_C10FAQty: 1Promotion

$0.00Add Gift Options​  
 
 

 
 





Edit Item
Yves Saint Laurent BeauteGlossy StainItem: BGS14_C11DUColor: 19 BEIGE AQUARELLQty: 1In Stock

$35.00Add Gift OptionsSave For LaterRemove Item​


----------



## marigoldsue (May 23, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Thinking about this as my purchase with the four gift cards I have coming:
> 
> YOUR SHOPPING BAG
> 
> ...


How did you get the free cologne?  I am not getting that to add to my cart.


----------



## pbpink (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I was going for this amazing Marc by Marc Jacobs bag that was on sale but now it's sold out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But now I'll just get lots of makeup... and maybe some Tory Burch sandles!


i want a bag too! i called BG and a manager said you can stack as many GC's as you wish!

how many boxes did you order?

i may need to get MORE!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 23, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> How did you get the free cologne?  I am not getting that to add to my cart.


Not sure, it just popped in.


----------



## sayswhoo (May 23, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@sayswhoo ~   I think it varies from month to month.  I think I had a box in "pack" mode for a week.   Yet, I always get my boxes within the month they are intended.   I think I should this month as well as there is a whole week left to get it to me and things look promising with all the reports here.  However, I am one without a shipping notification or backdoor tracking.  So, maybe its my turn to have a box be tardy for the party.


Thanks @@Kookymama, I don't have a shipping notification or backdoor tracking either.  Your history sounds pretty good though so hopefully you'll get them soon.



HelpMeSleep said:


> My box was literally in "pack" for two weeks last month which was my first month. They seem like they're a lot more on top of it this month though! I don't know if that will be a permanent thing or maybe Bergdorfs is involved and making sure they do it right this time.
> 
> Thanks!!


Yikes, I don't remember how long mine was in "pack" last month but I received my first April box on May 12. Crossing fingers that GB will be on it from now on.


----------



## SaraP (May 23, 2014)

All my boxes just moved to pack stage!!!!!!!! :w00t: Even the one I ordered yesterday :w00t:

Also I'm way more excited then MUT will allow:

_You have posted a message with more emoticons than this community allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message_


----------



## SaraP (May 23, 2014)

So let preface this with I know I'm crazy, but with shipping looking like it will be fine, I went to order one more box..and got this message:

_The selected product is currently not available with your options_.

I guess they stopped taking orders for May.


----------



## jennm149 (May 23, 2014)

sarap said:


> So let preface this with I know I'm crazy, but with shipping looking like it will be fine, I went to order one more box..and got this message:
> 
> _The selected product is currently not available with your options_.
> 
> *I guess they stopped taking orders for May.*


Well, it's either that or you've hit some previously unknown monthly limit for gift box orders!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dash4 (May 23, 2014)

Man, I want to order more boxes.. Someone tell me NO.. 

What is everyone's tally so far?  

I am at 4 gift boxes + 1 regular box.. so 5 boxes total.. Thinking about adding another one, but I am scared if I do - I will get tempted to keep on going (makeup/beauty hoarder problems)......   :wacko:   Just want to add that my major excitement is for the BG GC, of course, but I am also excited about all the goodies that will come with each box.  Ho-hum..&lt;&lt;&lt;trying to be good right now but it is hard&gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## SaraP (May 23, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Well, it's either that or you've hit some previously unknown monthly limit for gift box orders!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahahaha you maybe right! But it was only 8 orders....


----------



## dash4 (May 23, 2014)

sarap said:


> So let preface this with I know I'm crazy, but with shipping looking like it will be fine, I went to order one more box..and got this message:
> 
> _The selected product is currently not available with your options_.
> 
> I guess they stopped taking orders for May.


Oh snap.. That is sort of good in my case.. cuz I would probably end up buying more.. sighs.

EDIT: went to buy more and I am cut off too..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :unsure2:


----------



## Justine1988 (May 23, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Well, it's either that or you've hit some previously unknown monthly limit for gift box orders!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had that happen to me at the beginning of the month. Try clicking on the gift button on the mainpage... that worked for me


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

So I went to go buy a gift box and this came up: It's obviously June's box but what do you think it will be?


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> So I went to go buy a gift box and this came up: It's obviously June's box but what do you think it will be?


Hmm maybe it will include all America made products?


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

Here I made a June thread for this so we can stick to May here!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132405-glossybox-june-2014-spoilers/


----------



## pbpink (May 23, 2014)

all gone! ah well!!


----------



## Justine1988 (May 23, 2014)

I can't believe they lasted this long! So happy I made another order last night.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 23, 2014)

I'm so glad they did!

All mine have moved to Pack, I ordered 4.

I'm looking at getting these items from BG.



Spoiler


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

I made my BG cart a while ago and added on my free samples, but does anyone know how to delete them from your cart? I don't know if the only way is to delete my cart stuff because I want to see if they changed the samples.


----------



## felicia1995 (May 23, 2014)

Mine shipped on the 20th and was last seen in Fishers, IN on the 21st. I really hope it arrives tomorrow so I don't have to wait through the weekend!

ETA: arrived in my hometown today!


----------



## BlueLineBunny (May 23, 2014)

My box was waiting for me when I got home this afternoon.  What a great way to kick off the weekend! 



Sorry for the blah pic, but I was eager to share.  The color of the Chantecaille gloss is way too pink for me, and I don't use foundation primer, but the cologne and gift card (which is a booklet and not an actual card) make this box totally worth it.  I can't wait to see what everyone else's combos are! I'm a bit disappointed that the box itself has a few dents on the bottom, but I'll get over it.


----------



## LolaJay (May 23, 2014)

My one little gift box came today! I got the same things that have been posted already - the Chantecaille, Altier Rose Anonyme, Napoleon Perdis primer, Alterna Caviar CC Cream, ReVive Eye serum, Lancer eye cream. The GC is definitely stackable, the info on the back says nothing about not being able to use more than one! It has a 16 digit card number and comes with a pin number!

Guess I need to head over to Bergdorf, I haven't had a chance to even think about what I might want! I have my actual sub box still on the way - hoping for some variety in that one! Probably a good sign that it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Deareux (May 23, 2014)

Mine is just now in the packing stage.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 23, 2014)

More variations spotted on Instagram!


----------



## dash4 (May 23, 2014)

Just wanted to remind folks that if you're subscribed to ebates - they offer 4% cash back for Bergdorf Goodman purchases.  Other cashback sites might offer cashback too.. I hope I am allowed to mention that? If not, please delete.. Thanks.


----------



## dash4 (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the pictures, folks!  It looks amazing.. Glad I didn't cancel..


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> More variations spotted on Instagram!


I don't even know if I have a preferred product(s) that I want this month. I think if I don't get attached to anything I'll be more happy with whatever I receive in my 5 BOXES...geez I went a little overboard.  :laughno:


----------



## Saffyra (May 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't even know if I have a preferred product(s) that I want this month. I think if I don't get attached to anything I'll be more happy with whatever I receive in my 5 BOXES...geez I went a little overboard.  :laughno:


Weren't you the one that was holding off for so long?!  Five!

I felt like a glutton getting THREE.  And Im excited for every one of them!  Yeah!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Weren't you the one that was holding off for so long?!  Five!
> 
> I felt like a glutton getting THREE.  And Im excited for every one of them!  Yeah!


Haha I was, but I kept finding more pretties on BG! So I finally got my cart to pretty much exactl $125, which is 5 gift cards. Really I blame @@SaraP


----------



## SaraP (May 23, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva I don't mind being blamed for this :laughno: , thank goodness Glossybox is getting it out or you might be killing me for this :bringiton:


----------



## jayeme (May 23, 2014)

I'm expecting 3 boxes and have been playing cart tetris for weeks...Does anyone have experience with the Edward Bess lipstick palettes? I was thinking of getting the "Edward's Best" palette. Either that, or a combo of a Tom Ford lipstick in Indian Rose, Clinique Cheek Pop in Plum Pop, and Napoleon Perdis sharpener because I need one and that makes it $75 exactly. Any suggestions on if I should get the palette or the other items??


----------



## Deareux (May 23, 2014)

I'm waiting for 3 boxes too. I'm getting some Guerlain Lingerie De Peau foundation and Guerlain Meteorites! Don't forget to add your 2 free samples to your bag!


----------



## kixz125 (May 23, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I'm expecting 3 boxes and have been playing cart tetris for weeks...Does anyone have experience with the Edward Bess lipstick palettes? I was thinking of getting the "Edward's Best" palette. Either that, or a combo of a Tom Ford lipstick in Indian Rose, Clinique Cheek Pop in Plum Pop, and Napoleon Perdis sharpener because I need one and that makes it $75 exactly. Any suggestions on if I should get the palette or the other items??


I purchased the Edward's Best palette when it was at sephora. The shades looked great with my skin tone (medium tan) and amazingly mixable. I am not sure if its just me, but I found that the color didn't lasted that long (~ an hr) and seemed kind of drying. Up till the time I purchased it, I never used to wear lipstick so maybe I was just being stingy while putting it on. My goto now are Bite lipsticks, but maybe I will go back to the palette and get heavier handed.


----------



## fabgirl (May 23, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Just wanted to remind folks that if you're subscribed to ebates - they offer 4% cash back for Bergdorf Goodman purchases. Other cashback sites might offer cashback too.. I hope I am allowed to mention that? If not, please delete.. Thanks.


----------



## fabgirl (May 23, 2014)

4% rebates for BG?? Who knew?? Thanks for sharing @dash4. I don't have my boxes yet but I will use ebates when I get them


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 23, 2014)

Does ebates work for gift cards?


----------



## Deareux (May 23, 2014)

Do you all want to start a swap for this box since there is going to be several variations?


----------



## Justine1988 (May 23, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Do you all want to start a swap for this box since there is going to be several variations?


Yes please!!


----------



## dancersmum (May 23, 2014)

ladies - ebates doesn't usually work for giftcards!  But you never know - just thought I'd let you all know as I found out when I used sephora gift card during the 15% back - I got exactly nothing!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Does ebates work for gift cards?


I believe it will only work for any part you pay cash for.

ETA I could be wrong though.


----------



## Deareux (May 23, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132418-glossybox-bergdorf-goodman-swap/


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> So I went to go buy a gift box and this came up: It's obviously June's box but what do you think it will be?


They are doing the same theme for the German Glossybox.


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2014)

Im only getting my monthly box this month and so far no tracking.


----------



## Saffyra (May 24, 2014)

Too much CC cream! I was hoping to avoid it but that might be impossible!

I'm sprucing up my BG cart in preparation.  Mine are still in pack stage but it always helps to be prepared, right?!

Also, I think this new Glossybox warehouse might be the best thing ever if we are already getting boxes!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Too much CC cream! I was hoping to avoid it but that might be impossible!
> 
> I'm sprucing up my BG cart in preparation.  Mine are still in pack stage but it always helps to be prepared, right?!
> 
> Also, I think this new Glossybox warehouse might be the best thing ever if we are already getting boxes!


My cart has been ready for over a week now...that just means I'm super prepared right?


----------



## jayeme (May 24, 2014)

kixz125 said:


> I purchased the Edward's Best palette when it was at sephora. The shades looked great with my skin tone (medium tan) and amazingly mixable. I am not sure if its just me, but I found that the color didn't lasted that long (~ an hr) and seemed kind of drying. Up till the time I purchased it, I never used to wear lipstick so maybe I was just being stingy while putting it on. My goto now are Bite lipsticks, but maybe I will go back to the palette and get heavier handed.


I would be curious to know what you think now that you're more lipstick-savvy! The reviews online seem good, and it's definitely something I would never spend $75 cash on so it's a good opportunity. Whereas I could totally see myself picking up one or two of the Clinique cheek pops for a good GWP. I wouldn't buy a Tom Ford lipstick with cash but I'm also afraid I'd be too afraid to use it haha...I'm bad about that with lipstick in particular, saving the good ones for special occasions that never come up! But I don't think I'd do that with the palette.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 24, 2014)

I'm in Seattle and am always getting boxes late, with 4 coming I hope I get them in time for the gift cards to be used. Going to sephora this weekend to swatch some YSL glossy stains. Pretty sure I'm picking up 3 of these with my gc from BG. It's my birthday on Monday and all I asked for was sephora cards so I may just buy them there! So excited for more stuff! Which I don't need bit I WANT!


----------



## marigoldsue (May 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Too much CC cream! I was hoping to avoid it but that might be impossible!
> 
> I'm sprucing up my BG cart in preparation.  Mine are still in pack stage but it always helps to be prepared, right?!
> 
> Also, I think this new Glossybox warehouse might be the best thing ever if we are already getting boxes!


And I would be happy if every one of my ...ahem ...five boxes had the CC cream.  Guess that is what swap threads are for!


----------



## ikecarus (May 24, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I'm waiting for 3 boxes too. I'm getting some Guerlain Lingerie De Peau foundation and Guerlain Meteorites! Don't forget to add your 2 free samples to your bag!


Haha okay this is going to sound really dumb, but I cannot figure out where/when to add the free samples! Is it at checkout? XD


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 24, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Haha okay this is going to sound really dumb, but I cannot figure out where/when to add the free samples! Is it at checkout? XD


Yes, you have to have a certain amount in your cart and it pops up. I was playing with the cart a minute ago to see.

I'm not sure the exact number, I think it's $50.


----------



## dash4 (May 24, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I'm waiting for 3 boxes too. I'm getting some Guerlain Lingerie De Peau foundation and Guerlain Meteorites! Don't forget to add your 2 free samples to your bag!


Have you seen the new limited edition Guerlain Meteorites palette? It is called Guerlain MY Meteorites palette (or something)? Comes with a pressed meteorite powder, blush and highlighter.. It looks so pretty - I already checked BG's site and they don't have it though.. bummer.

I flippin love the Guerlain Lingerie De Peau foundation!  You won't be disappointed..

&lt;&lt; going to shade match myself this weekend for the YSL foundation..that's 100% going to be MINE..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Other than that, I am still trying to decide what else to purchase..


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 24, 2014)

Finally sold out -- good. No temptation to order another box...or 5

(also, super obnoxiously, I'm not allowed to post the image that came with the email. Rejecting JPG extension? ugh. I've been quite annoyed as many people have, but never have I once complained aloud. But I can't find the login button on my phone at ALL and it's getting to the point where I'd rather just leave because the user experience is so anoying)


----------



## Justine1988 (May 24, 2014)

Got three of my boxes, all the same. I got the variation posted with the iluminage (rather than lip gloss).


----------



## Deareux (May 24, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Have you seen the new limited edition Guerlain Meteorites palette? It is called Guerlain MY Meteorites palette (or something)? Comes with a pressed meteorite powder, blush and highlighter.. It looks so pretty - I already checked BG's site and they don't have it though.. bummer.
> 
> I flippin love the Guerlain Lingerie De Peau foundation!  You won't be disappointed..
> 
> ...


I haven't! I really hope I don't like the meteorites palette...because I know it's going to be expensive!

I have samples of the foundation and it is amazing! I love it!

I haven't tried YSL foundation, but I have loved every YSL product I've tried thus far.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 24, 2014)

Kind of relieved that they sold out. Now I can stop agonizing over getting more boxes or not. So glad I was able to send a gift to my friend before they were gone, though. I can't wait to see all the variations! Please keep the photos coming...


----------



## SaraP (May 24, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Got three of my boxes, all the same. I got the variation posted with the iluminage (rather than lip gloss).


So here's the value break down:

3 Lancer eye creams @ .17oz = .51oz / full sized is .50oz = $95

3 Caviar CC Creams @ .84oz = 2.52oz / full sized is 2.5oz = $25

3 Rose Anonyme Cologne @ .250z = .75oz / full sized is 1oz = $80 your value $60

3 ReVive Intensite Eye Serum @ .1 oz = .3oz / full sized is .5 oz =$350 your value $210

3 Napoleon Primers @ .5oz = 1.5oz / full sized is 1oz = $45 your value $67.50

3 Iluminage Skin Prep Cleanser @ .5oz = 1.5oz / full sized is 5.1oz = $25 your value is $7.50

The over all value of these 3 boxes is.....$465!! Plus $75 to spend at Bergdorf Goodman. All for only $51 :mussical: Not feeling crazy about my surplus of boxes now!!! :w00t: I could be looking at $1,395 worth of product and $175 at BG for $102!! I had a deal that made my GB sub only $12 per month for a year.

*All of my boxes have shipped!!!! (insert all the happy emoticons here!!) **Edit my swap box is not shipped yet.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 24, 2014)

sarap said:


> So here's the value break down:
> 
> 3 Lancer eye creams @ .17oz = .51oz / full sized is .50oz = $95
> 
> ...


Right?! I was thinking about it the other day and my 8 boxes cost $120 and for that price I'm getting $200 to Bergdorfs, 48 products, and 960 glossydots!


----------



## SaraP (May 24, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Right?! I was thinking about it the other day and my 8 boxes cost $120 and for that price I'm getting $200 to Bergdorfs, 48 products, and 960 glossydots!


That's right! I forgot about the glossy dots!!! Oh and I did get 3 *free extra April boxes too...yeah I kept 'em :blush:


----------



## feisty1 (May 24, 2014)

Do we receive glossy dots for limited edition boxes also? Or just sub and gift boxes?


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 24, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Do we receive glossy dots for limited edition boxes also? Or just sub and gift boxes?


I received them for the holiday box.


----------



## feisty1 (May 24, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I received them for the holiday box.


 did you have to do anything special? I received the Mother's Day box but never received any survey for dots.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 24, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> did you have to do anything special? I received the Mother's Day box but never received any survey for dots.


No the questions just showed up online.


----------



## ikecarus (May 24, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Yes, you have to have a certain amount in your cart and it pops up. I was playing with the cart a minute ago to see.
> 
> I'm not sure the exact number, I think it's $50.


Ahh, okay thanks! I realized I didn't have $50 in beauty items.


----------



## feisty1 (May 24, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> No the questions just showed up online.


 Thank you so much! Not sure why they didn't come up for this box.


----------



## felicia1995 (May 24, 2014)

I got my box today (the chantecaille lip gloss/lancer/revive/alterna cc/primer variation). I'm really happy that I received the two items I wanted most, the lip gloss and the perfume. I just placed my BG order for my Dior mascara/mini 5 couleurs palette for $3.50 shipped. I also love the box and the purple ribbon. Glossy (Bergdorf?) really outdid themselves this month, and I'm so glad after the fiascoes and disappointing boxes from the last few months. I'm hoping this trend continues!

P.S. the lip gloss looks alarmingly pink in the tube but goes on sheer and non-sticky. I really like it.


----------



## fabgirl (May 24, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Finally sold out -- good. No temptation to order another box...or 5
> 
> (also, super obnoxiously, I'm not allowed to post the image that came with the email. Rejecting JPG extension? ugh. I've been quite annoyed as many people have, but never have I once complained aloud. But I can't find the login button on my phone at ALL and it's getting to the point where I'd rather just leave because the user experience is so anoying)


----------



## fabgirl (May 24, 2014)

Hi Kyuu. I go to the little square (its actually four squares that make a square) in the upper right hand corner on my iPhone. Once I click on that. I get an icon to login. Does that help?


----------



## fabgirl (May 24, 2014)

I don't have any boxes yet


----------



## fabgirl (May 24, 2014)

*identical. Not ident oval. Stupid autocorrect


----------



## Kdlane (May 24, 2014)

I ordered (4) total, (1) with glossydots and the gift(s).  Still in packing mode, ugghhh!!!  Anyway If I get the same configurations I would want this one vs. the lippie


----------



## StickyLips (May 24, 2014)

LolaJay said:


> My one little gift box came today! I got the same things that have been posted already - the Chantecaille, Altier Rose Anonyme, Napoleon Perdis primer, Alterna Caviar CC Cream, ReVive Eye serum, Lancer eye cream. The GC is definitely stackable, the info on the back says nothing about not being able to use more than one! It has a 16 digit card number and comes with a pin number!
> 
> Guess I need to head over to Bergdorf, I haven't had a chance to even think about what I might want! I have my actual sub box still on the way - hoping for some variety in that one! Probably a good sign that it hasn't shipped yet.
> 
> ...


This is what I got in my box.  I was really hoping for the Lancome cream.  I hope there is a trade link set up soon because I'd trade anything in the box for the Lancome cream.


----------



## SaraP (May 24, 2014)

@@StickyLips There is, let me find the link....

*Here ya go:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132418-glossybox-bergdorf-goodman-swap/

*also is the cream that good? I've never tried it, but I love to hear someone likes it enough to trade anything for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 24, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Hi Kyuu. I go to the little square (its actually four squares that make a square) in the upper right hand corner on my iPhone. Once I click on that. I get an icon to login. Does that help?


I don't have an iPhone.

Thanks, but respectfully you say this like I Haven't looked before. I spent quite a long time looking


----------



## SaraP (May 24, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I don't have an iPhone.
> 
> Thanks, but respectfully you say this like I Haven't looked before. I spent quite a long time looking


It's the same on my android (*squares on the upper right), that being said it seems that not everyone has the same interface. I can't find my list of threads I sub to on mobile and believe me I've spent way too much time trying to figure that one out! I don't find the new site or mobile to be an improvement over the old site...but I'll stay in spite of it.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 24, 2014)

sarap said:


> It's the same on my android (*squares on the upper left), that being said it seems that not everyone has the same interface. I can't find my list of threads I sub to on mobile and believe me I've spent way too much time trying to figure that one out! I don't find the new site or mobile to be an improvement over the old site...but I'll stay in spite of it.


That's so weird! On my droid it's the opposite in the upper right corner!


----------



## SaraP (May 24, 2014)

just kidding it's the right :blush:


----------



## Deareux (May 24, 2014)

I think we're also going to need a haul thread for our BG purchases. I wanna see pictures of what everyone bought with their gift cards.


----------



## StickyLips (May 24, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@StickyLips There is, let me find the link....
> 
> *Here ya go:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sara!  Actually, I never tried the Lancome cream.  The price for a full size jar is around $360 so I can only assume it's a good product.  I'll check the link..thx again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 25, 2014)

Anyone know how to get the GWP to add to the cart? 

I still have to go to the mall and swatch to pick out colors, but I think I more or less have what I'm getting picked out and it should be between $200-202 which is perfect. I think I'm going to end up with a YSL Glossy Stain, Dior Addict Fluid Stick, Chantecaille Save the Sharks palette, Laura Mercier ambre vanille hand cream with the GWP, and another lip product.. still deciding between another YSL gloss/lipstick or Chanel Glossimer. I can't wait to see what comes in my boxes though!


----------



## fabgirl (May 25, 2014)

sarap said:


> It's the same on my android (*squares on the upper right), that being said it seems that not everyone has the same interface. I can't find my list of threads I sub to on mobile and believe me I've spent way too much time trying to figure that one out! I don't find the new site or mobile to be an improvement over the old site...but I'll stay in spite of it.


I'm staying too. That being said, Ive only figured out how to log in, find new content and also reply. Umm that's about it. Haven't figured out how to look at non-new content, so I'm always like "geez, I hope someone posts on that older thread I can't find....so it goes into new content  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. ".

I'm also one of the ones who lost their trade Lists, messages etc. oh well, just figuring it will get better over time...


----------



## fabgirl (May 25, 2014)

Wait, I forgot my biggest accomplishment - I can jump to the end of a long thread! Ta-dah!!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 25, 2014)

Spoiler








Looks like someone got Philip B??


----------



## SaraP (May 25, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and Lancome


----------



## fabgirl (May 25, 2014)

Oh, I really do not want that conditioner.... I'm curoius to see if these go out in waves with all of the product being the same For each wave. And if I can tell what I wil get based on when mine goes out. In other words, I really want the first two variations and I haven't even shipped yet so I wonder if there is a chance I can still get them I have four boxes coming, hope they are not all the same....


----------



## Deareux (May 25, 2014)

The Phillip B seems like something they put it when they ran out of other samples. I wonder how many people got substituted items. But the Lancome is one of the items you could have gotten.


----------



## SaraP (May 25, 2014)

Yeah I could live without the conditioner!

I noticed my some of my boxes are numbered just a few number off from each other:

1- 606862 (1 st variation)

2- 610837 (2 nd

3- 610835 (variation)

4- 608894 (3

5- 608892 (rd

6- 608889 (variation)

7- 616663 (4th variation / still not shipped)

I'm guessing I have 4 different boxes with 2 of variation #2, 3 of variation #3, 1 of #1 and 1 of #4.


----------



## SaraP (May 25, 2014)

Deareux said:


> The Phillip B seems like something they put it when they ran out of other samples. I wonder how many people got substituted items. But the Lancome is one of the items you could have gotten.


You are right @@Deareux Phillip B was not listed in the original list of 15...hope we don't have any more substitutions!

* I wonder if that was a replacement for the Alterna CAVIAR CC Cream


----------



## fabgirl (May 25, 2014)

sarap said:


> Yeah I could live without the conditioner!
> 
> I noticed my some of my boxes are numbered just a few number off from each other:
> 
> ...


Are the numbers printed on your boxes? Or in your Glossy account?


----------



## fabgirl (May 25, 2014)

sarap said:


> You are right @@Deareux Phillip B was not listed in the original list of 15...hope we don't have any more substitutions!
> 
> * I wonder if that was a replacement for the Alterna CAVIAR CC Cream


----------



## fabgirl (May 25, 2014)

Hmm I agree, they kept on adding items to get to 15 as they sold more boxes. The initial boxes look fantastic. Which is why I am getting worried that I'll end up with cleanser, mascara and hair conditioner ! I will try to be hopeful that I will still

Receive the ReVive and Lancer and Alterna or at least get some of the Lancôme that people seem to want...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Or the Sulwahasoo. Crossing my fingers for good luck or good trades!!


----------



## Saffyra (May 25, 2014)

Oh, bother.  I hope I don't end up with a Philip B substitute!!  I'm really hoping for no hair products at all!

My "extra" account has just shipped the one box but my main account and gift box are in Pack mode still.


----------



## SaraP (May 25, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Are the numbers printed on your boxes? Or in your Glossy account?


I haven't received my boxes yet  :scared:   but the numbers are listed on the GB Manage Subscriptions page. They are right above the tracking link. All start with 1006 and then an additional 5 numbers.

I have the original list  and photos of  the 15 items that was given out by Bergdorf on my blog.(shameless plug) :blush: This is the first substitution I've see so far.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 25, 2014)

sarap said:


> and Lancome


I was excited to see that one! Like IT EXISTS! SOMEONE GOT IT!



Deareux said:


> The Phillip B seems like something they put it when they ran out of other samples. I wonder how many people got substituted items. But the Lancome is one of the items you could have gotten.


Yeah, I didn't think that one was on the list!



sarap said:


> Yeah I could live without the conditioner!
> 
> I noticed my some of my boxes are numbered just a few number off from each other:
> 
> ...


Now I have to go check mine! How do you know the different variations?


----------



## Geek2 (May 25, 2014)

I just checked my account and for some reason I'm not getting this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> This box was the whole reason I re-subbed.Not sure what happened. My account shows the next box is June. I'm really bummed.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 25, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Hmm I agree, they kept on adding items to get to 15 as they sold more boxes. The initial boxes look fantastic. Which is why I am getting worried that I'll end up with cleanser, mascara and hair conditioner ! I will try to be hopeful that I will still
> 
> Receive the ReVive and Lancer and Alterna or at least get some of the Lancôme that people seem to want...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Or the Sulwahasoo. Crossing my fingers for good luck or good trades!!


I really want to try that Sulwahasoo cream and the Hourglass mascara but I haven't seen either of them on variations that have been posted!


----------



## Saffyra (May 25, 2014)

Reija said:


> I just checked my account and for some reason I'm not getting this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This box was the whole reason I re-subbed.Not sure what happened. My account shows the next box is June. I'm really bummed.


When did you subscribe?  My account says Next Billing: June but if it says you've Paid (a green Pay box) then you'll be getting May... They just arent going to charge you again until June (for the next box).


----------



## felicia1995 (May 25, 2014)

sarap said:


> I haven't received my boxes yet  :scared:   but the numbers are listed on the GB Manage Subscriptions page. They are right above the tracking link. All start with 1006 and then an additional 5 numbers.
> 
> I have the original list  and photos of  the 15 items that was given out by Bergdorf on my blog.(shameless plug) :blush: This is the first substitution I've see so far.


For the record, my order number was 100596329 and was the alterna CC/chantecaille/atelier/lancer/revive/primer variant. Also, even though I received my box yesterday, the ship button on my account for my May box is still yellow, not green. Also, my February box is still listed as being in Pack stage, even though I received it in late February.


----------



## SaraP (May 25, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I was excited to see that one! Like IT EXISTS! SOMEONE GOT IT!
> 
> Yeah, I didn't think that one was on the list!
> 
> Now I have to go check mine! How do you know the different variations?


I'm guessing on the variations, I know they pack in batches (from past multi box purchases) and the number of boxes in between my orders are different by 3975 boxes, 1948 boxes, and 5826 boxes.


----------



## SaraP (May 25, 2014)

panicked said:


> For the record, my order number was 100596329 and was the alterna CC/chantecaille/atelier/lancer/revive/primer variant. Also, even though I received my box yesterday, the ship button on my account for my May box is still yellow, not green. Also, my February box is still listed as being in Pack stage, even though I received it in late February.


Is this box #100596329 a yearly subscription?


----------



## celiajuno (May 25, 2014)

I think the Phillip B product was always intended to be in some of the boxes. It was in a promotional picture on May 13 on the GB Facebook Page


----------



## Justine1988 (May 25, 2014)

Now that I've gotten three of my four boxes, I've started trying to figure out what I want to purchase from bg with my $100. My signature scent is miss dior edt (which they don't sell).

Has anyone tried the miss dior bloom bouquet perfume? Or have any recommendations? When I have a couple perfumes in mind, I am going to go and check them out in person.

Ideally, I'd like to get a 3.4 oz perfume for close to $100.


----------



## JenTX (May 25, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Now that I've gotten three of my four boxes, I've started trying to figure out what I want to purchase from bg with my $100. My signature scent is miss dior edt (which they don't sell).
> 
> Has anyone tried the miss dior bloom bouquet perfume? Or have any recommendations? When I have a couple perfumes in mind, I am going to go and check them out in person.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to get a 3.4 oz perfume for close to $100.


They have some great high end stuff at Bergdorf you should definitely try. I'd suggest checking out Atelier Cologne.


----------



## Deareux (May 25, 2014)

Hmmm, interesting. Honestly, I wouldn't mind the Phillip B replacing the Alterna since I'm not too fond of that product.


----------



## felicia1995 (May 25, 2014)

sarap said:


> Is this box #100596329 a yearly subscription?


I'm on the month-by-month plan.


----------



## lizbetstyle (May 25, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I don't have any boxes yet


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 25, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I think the Phillip B product was always intended to be in some of the boxes. It was in a promotional picture on May 13 on the GB Facebook Page


I've used lots of Alterna &amp; Philip B products. I'd choose Philip B goodies over Alterna any day. They are AMAZING!


----------



## dash4 (May 26, 2014)

Anyone still waiting for your boxes to get into the SHIP mode?... I tried the "backdoor" method to look it up and... still - nothing.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe tomorrow (not expecting anything today, since it is Memorial day)..  BTW, Happy Memorial Day, folks.. Stay safe.


----------



## feisty1 (May 26, 2014)

Both of my boxes are still in pack stage. Just hope I receive them in time to place my order.


----------



## flushblush (May 26, 2014)

I'm still in pack mode, as well. My last box was in pack mode for 2 weeks, ugh.


----------



## Kookymama (May 26, 2014)

@@dash4 ~  I have no signs of life either.  Still in pack mode, no shipping notification or back door order recognition.    I am hoping that Tuesday brings a promising status.

So much for the new warehouse helping to get boxes to everyone at the same time. One of the claims glossy made for the switch.  I am not really complaining as I know it will arrive.  This box gives me more joy than I should probably admit.  I have really liked the boxes I have received ~ even the ones that are not fan favorites.  I love a delivery.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (May 26, 2014)

Geez, I shoulda double checked before posting - got my back door shipping, which wasn't there a few hours ago. Still in pack on the page itself, though.


----------



## Kookymama (May 26, 2014)

@@flushblush ~ I did the same thing.  I assumed nothing because of the weekend/holiday.  So, I am glad you posted as it inspired me to get back to my stalking ways and check it out.

I have "In transit" when I check backdoor style.  That's good news!


----------



## dash4 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses!



flushblush said:


> Geez, I shoulda double checked before posting - got my back door shipping, which wasn't there a few hours ago. Still in pack on the page itself, though.


The same thing happened to me, but I think they literally just updated mine.. because I was re-checking and the main box's tracking couldn't be found.. Then I went through all the gift boxes and kept getting the tracking number, so I decided to go back to the main box.. and the tracking number is there.

I am sure they just created the electronic shipping labels for it though - because FedEx is closed today.  So it won't be until tomorrow that they start their transit to us.. but that's okay.. at least we are making head way..


----------



## Geek2 (May 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> When did you subscribe?  My account says Next Billing: June but if it says you've Paid (a green Pay box) then you'll be getting May... They just arent going to charge you again until June (for the next box).


Oh I didn't know to look for the green box. I have it. I subscribed May 2nd. Hopefully I'm in then. Thanks for the info!


----------



## SaraP (May 26, 2014)

Reija said:


> Oh I didn't know to look for the green box. I have it. I subscribed May 2nd. Hopefully I'm in then. Thanks for the info!


If you were charged May 2 you'll be receiving Mays Bergdorf Goodman box!!

*I placed an order on May 20 (I think) and it will be Mays/BG box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 26, 2014)

My five boxes are still in the packing mode too


----------



## JenTX (May 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Geez, I shoulda double checked before posting - got my back door shipping, which wasn't there a few hours ago. Still in pack on the page itself, though.


  


Kookymama said:


> @@flushblush ~ I did the same thing.  I assumed nothing because of the weekend/holiday.  So, I am glad you posted as it inspired me to get back to my stalking ways and check it out.
> 
> I have "In transit" when I check backdoor style.  That's good news!


  


dash4 said:


> Thanks for all the responses!
> 
> The same thing happened to me, but I think they literally just updated mine.. because I was re-checking and the main box's tracking couldn't be found.. Then I went through all the gift boxes and kept getting the tracking number, so I decided to go back to the main box.. and the tracking number is there.
> 
> I am sure they just created the electronic shipping labels for it though - because FedEx is closed today.  So it won't be until tomorrow that they start their transit to us.. but that's okay.. at least we are making head way..


How do I get to this back door you speak of? I'm still in pack mode too... Hoping I get the box before the gift card expires!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 26, 2014)

I just checked all of mine, no back door tracking for any of them. I sure hope they go out on Tuesday  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ikecarus (May 26, 2014)

Ahhhh, all three of my boxes (1 sub + 2 gift boxes) have shipped! IT'S A MIRACLE. 

Edit to add: no shipping emails, had to backdoor track all of them. XD


----------



## Kookymama (May 26, 2014)

Its exciting to see the tracking but for me, it means Newgistics will have my boxes for a few days as it transfers within their facilities.   The magic happens when USPS takes over.  I am thinking the 29th is my lucky day for delivery if the last two boxes are any indication.

@ ~ If you have a prior order in your history, you can remove that tracking number and put in your current order number.


----------



## quene8106 (May 26, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Anyone still waiting for your boxes to get into the SHIP mode?... I tried the "backdoor" method to look it up and... still - nothing.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe tomorrow (not expecting anything today, since it is Memorial day)..  BTW, Happy Memorial Day, folks.. Stay safe.


i am and i paid on the 1st. i wish that glossybox stop sending my box in the last batch. it never fails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

actually, i just checked my backdoor tracking and they left the warehouse sunday night. woo-hoo! i'm one state over so let's see how long it'll take for me to get my box...


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 26, 2014)

What is the "back door" tracking method?


----------



## Saffyra (May 26, 2014)

Ooh!  Thanks for explaining the backdoor method!  I've got two boxes shipped and just waiting on the Gift box now!  Yay!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 27, 2014)

does anyone know where these ship from?


----------



## quene8106 (May 27, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> does anyone know where these ship from?


hellbron Hebron, Kentucky.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 27, 2014)

I am in ny so I guess I wont be getting my boxes this week since they didn't ship   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (May 27, 2014)

I'm in NY too if that makes a difference.

Thanks for the back door info. I got a tracking number but it does say my package is not yet received by the courier. I hope it comes soon!! I'm going to be really upset if I can't use the gift card in time since that is why I bought it.


----------



## LooseSeal (May 27, 2014)

Ugh I still have no tracking for either my regular box or my gift box. I got my April box on May 10 so I'm not optimistic they'll get mine out any time soon.


----------



## princess2010 (May 27, 2014)

Two of mine are marked shipped and should be here 5/29-5/30. I will assume the other is the same even though it isn't showing as shipped.


----------



## jennm149 (May 27, 2014)

My main box has moved from Kentucky to the Elizabeth NJ Newgistics facility.  Depending on whether they send it through the Black Hole of Kearney or deliver directly to my local PO, I hope to get it tomorrow or Thursday.

No shipping info (regular or backdoor) for my gift sub yet.


----------



## Kookymama (May 27, 2014)

My box is in the pre-shipment stage per USPS tracking.  Just having it recognized by USPS gives me pure joy.  It will be here this week!


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 27, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Its exciting to see the tracking but for me, it means Newgistics will have my boxes for a few days as it transfers within their facilities.   The magic happens when USPS takes over.  I am thinking the 29th is my lucky day for delivery if the last two boxes are any indication.
> 
> @ ~ If you have a prior order in your history, you can remove that tracking number and put in your current order number.



Thanks for this!

Mine says "in transit" at the top, but the tracking info below just says "Your package has not yet been received."

It probably hasn't shipped huh"? 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (May 27, 2014)

@@v0ltagekid - You can check USPS to see if there is more up to date information.   But, what that message usually means for me is that my personal box exists, its being tossed around a few Newgistics facilities (some shipping middle man type company).  This usually is a two day ordeal all by itself.  Then once USPS gets it, I am golden.  That's where the magic happens.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 27, 2014)

Can someone explain the backdoor method again? I can't seem to find the post that explains it...


----------



## mariahk83 (May 27, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Can someone explain the backdoor method again? I can't seem to find the post that explains it...


kookymama posted this on the last page - "If you have a prior order in your history, you can remove that tracking number and put in your current order number."


----------



## Deareux (May 27, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> kookymama posted this on the last page - "If you have a prior order in your history, you can remove that tracking number and put in your current order number."


I still don't quite understand. Where do I remove the tracking number and put in my current order number? All it shows me is a link to the tracking site, I can't remove it.


----------



## SaraP (May 27, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I still don't quite understand. Where do I remove the tracking number and put in my current order number? All it shows me is a link to the tracking site, I can't remove it.


You have to take the number directly to the Newgistics site and enter it there.


----------



## Deareux (May 27, 2014)

Newgistics says that tracking is currently unavailable. v.v Hopefully mine have shipped already.


----------



## Kookymama (May 27, 2014)

@@Deareux ~  If you have a prior months order to view, click on that orders tracking number.  Remove the tracking number from the box and add in the order number for your May box.  If its got some action, it will appear.


----------



## sasha3000 (May 27, 2014)

I just got some of my boxes. This morning it looked like I would not get any of them until the end of the week.


----------



## ikecarus (May 27, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> I just got some of my boxes. This morning it looked like I would not get any of them until the end of the week.


omg!!!! What an awesome mail day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they're not all dupe boxes!


----------



## SaraP (May 27, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> I just got some of my boxes. This morning it looked like I would not get any of them until the end of the week.


:w00t: What ya get :w00t: What ya get :w00t: What ya get :w00t:


----------



## sasha3000 (May 27, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> omg!!!! What an awesome mail day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they're not all dupe boxes!


They were all dupe boxes :/

Lancer, Atelier, Caviar CC, Révive, Napoleon, Iluminage skin prep gentle cleanser 0.5oz


----------



## sasha3000 (May 27, 2014)

Contents.


----------



## NeisDreams (May 27, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> Contents.


Well at least will all those dupes you have practically full size versions of the expensive products at a fraction of the cost!


----------



## sasha3000 (May 27, 2014)

NeisDreams said:


> Well at least will all those dupes you have practically full size versions of the expensive products at a fraction of the cost!


Very true. I sat there for a bit looking at all of the products, smiling, and I looked up and realized I was surrounded by makeup and hair products. I think I have a problem.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 27, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> They were all dupe boxes :/
> 
> Lancer, Atelier, Caviar CC, Révive, Napoleon, Iluminage skin prep gentle cleanser 0.5oz


Aww.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry. Hopefully people will want to trade with you!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> They were all dupe boxes :/
> 
> Lancer, Atelier, Caviar CC, Révive, Napoleon, Iluminage skin prep gentle cleanser 0.5oz


That's what I'm afraid of. Mine all shipped together even though I ordered them spaced apart. Kind of hoping I don't end up with 8 of everything. It's going to be so awkward to go pick them up from my judgey apartment office staff.


----------



## sasha3000 (May 27, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Aww.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry. Hopefully people will want to trade with you!


Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Kind of the reason I purchased a bunch of boxes.


----------



## sasha3000 (May 27, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. Mine all shipped together even though I ordered them spaced apart. Kind of hoping I don't end up with 8 of everything. It's going to be so awkward to go pick them up from my judgey apartment office staff.


I think you might have a variety. Just tell them,"it is a figment of your imagination. You don't see any boxes."


----------



## sasha3000 (May 27, 2014)

I can't wait to see what everyone else got.


----------



## NeisDreams (May 27, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. Mine all shipped together even though I ordered them spaced apart. Kind of hoping I don't end up with 8 of everything. It's going to be so awkward to go pick them up from my judgey apartment office staff.


I totally get the awkwardness!

I subbed to quite a few beauty boxes back in October as "birthday presents" to myself. Since then I have already accumulated more products each month than I can get through. Whenever a guest comes over I feel like a total hoarder with products all over my bathroom counter. Not to mention that I bet the people in my apartment complex think I am a bum because I am always home (I work from home) and I get all these packages each month.


----------



## emilylithium (May 27, 2014)

I got my box today! So excited! Got the variation with the lip gloss. Pretty happy with everything. 

Right now, playing with my cart at BG.

The makeup and skincare options are so overwhelming lol. I saw a kate spade ear muff for 30 dollars, do you guys think it is worth it to go for that?


----------



## sasha3000 (May 27, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> I got my box today! So excited! Got the variation with the lip gloss. Pretty happy with everything.
> 
> Right now, playing with my cart at BG.
> 
> The makeup and skincare options are so overwhelming lol. I saw a kate spade ear muff for 30 dollars, do you guys think it is worth it to go for that?


Get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linda37027 (May 27, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> They were all dupe boxes :/
> 
> Lancer, Atelier, Caviar CC, Révive, Napoleon, Iluminage skin prep gentle cleanser 0.5oz


Sorry you got dupes. I got the same box as you today except I got the lip gloss instead of the cleanser. I only have one more box coming that I just bought last week. It hasn't shipped yet. I like my box, especially the eye stuff. The only thing I won't use is the perfume. Gives me migraines.


----------



## sasha3000 (May 27, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> Sorry you got dupes. I got the same box as you today except I got the lip gloss instead of the cleanser. I only have one more box coming that I just bought last week. It hasn't shipped yet. I like my box, especially the eye stuff. The only thing I won't use is the perfume. Gives me migraines.


The perfume is strong.


----------



## SaraP (May 27, 2014)

@@sasha3000 Did you order all the boxes at the same time?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

All my boxes are at my local post office!!!  :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:

Glossybox did a good job getting me excited for May after being waaaaay underwhelmed by April.

ETA also apparently there's a limit of posts you're allowed to like in one day... and I hit it?!?


----------



## SaraP (May 27, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> All my boxes are at my local post office!!!  :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:
> 
> Glossybox did a good job getting me excited for May after being waaaaay underwhelmed by April.
> 
> ETA also apparently there's a limit of posts you're allowed to like in one day... and I hit it?!?


Hahahaha I so guilty of liking a lot! I've never hit the limit though...Oh and please let us know what you recieve!!! I'm currently living vicariously through you all :wub:


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 27, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> All my boxes are at my local post office!!!  :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:


So jelly, still in pack for all mine, and nothing from backdoor tracking. I hope they go out this week, I do live on the west coast and they can take a whole week to get to me...


----------



## SaraP (May 27, 2014)

:w00t: 6 of mine just reached NV :sunshine: !!! My last box hasn't shipped... :scared:


----------



## itscherylanne (May 28, 2014)

WAH my box is waiting for me in NorCal and I'm stuck here in SoCal with family until next Monday! I'm dying to try the Caviar CC Cream. I hope its in my box. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> Hahahaha I so guilty of liking a lot! I've never hit the limit though...Oh and please let us know what you recieve!!! I'm currently living vicariously through you all :wub:


Haha I didn't even feel like I liked _that_ many posts today. It let me like that though!



Kelly Silva said:


> So jelly, still in pack for all mine, and nothing from backdoor tracking. I hope they go out this week, I do live on the west coast and they can take a whole week to get to me...


I hope they ship yours soon!!! 



sarap said:


> :w00t: 6 of mine just reached NV :sunshine: !!! My last box hasn't shipped... :scared:


Sparks, NV?? Mine were showing that as the last place all weekend. It's so funny that they go there they're like a city away from my dad and brother and sister.


----------



## Andieking (May 28, 2014)

Just saw that under my gift box order it gives me the option to print out the gift card...but that option isn't under monthly subscription. Either way mine haven't even shipped!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 28, 2014)

Andieking said:


> Just saw that under my gift box order it gives me the option to print out the gift card...but that option isn't under monthly subscription. Either way mine haven't even shipped!


It's just for the gift box not the BG gift card. That's why it's only on your gift boxes and not your monthly subscription.


----------



## Andieking (May 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's just for the gift box not the BG gift card. That's why it's only on your gift boxes and not your monthly subscription.


Ahhh got it! Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## JenTX (May 28, 2014)

My box has been in Hebron, KY for over 48 hours. I want it already!!


----------



## flushblush (May 28, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> My box has been in Hebron, KY for over 48 hours. I want it already!!


Mine, too! "Picked up by shipping partner," two days ago, with no further updates. Okay, partner, release it into my little grabby hands already!


----------



## sasha3000 (May 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@sasha3000 Did you order all the boxes at the same time?


I ordered it all at the same time.


----------



## Kookymama (May 28, 2014)

Mine was "inducted" into one of these mysterious Newgistics facilities (KY) on 5/25 and departed later that day.  It went silent for a few days.  As of today, 5/28 it has been inducted into the NJ facility.  I believe it used to have an additional pit stop in Indiana.  No sign of that. They have had it longer than usual but, it should still result in a May delivery.  Probably Thursday or Friday.


----------



## goldenmeans (May 28, 2014)

Mine is still sitting in Elizabeth. Boo.


----------



## dancersmum (May 28, 2014)

The first 2 of mine made it as far as Atlanta - and then as of the 24th - they don't seem to have moved....come on - I want my stuff!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 28, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> The first 2 of mine made it as far as Atlanta - and then as of the 24th - they don't seem to have moved....come on - I want my stuff!


Mine did the exact same thing. In Atl since 5/24. I was so annoyed! But I just took the tracking code and entered it on the USPS website and it shows it being out for delivery today (in FL)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Try using the USPS website, it's tracking for me as of this morning (it wasn't when I checked yesterday) so it might work for you too. Of course, now my problem is getting my boxes from the apartment office before it closes.


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

My regular box got to my local PO yesterday, so I hope it will be delivered today.  Still no sign of life on my gift box at all -- back door tracking just says "not found" or something to that effect.  I wonder how long it's going to take them to get all the boxes shipped this month.


----------



## dash4 (May 28, 2014)

Mine finally moved out of Hebron, KY..now it is Fisher, IN.. judging by the last timeline/route of my previous box--- I think my box should be here on Friday.. I am so anxious.

I've never been this stoked about a box before..

PS~ I love this website.. You guys are so nice - you welcomed me in from my first post.  It has been really fun.  Thanks for treating me so well. I am glad I joined.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 28, 2014)

I had a dream last night that one of my glossyboxes has finally shipped. So I checked today out of curiousity. Lo and behold, two out of my three boxes have actually shipped!


----------



## goldenmeans (May 28, 2014)

Out for delivery, yay! Too bad I won't get home from work until after 7.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 28, 2014)

I feel like my boxes are taking a sight seeing tour across the states to get to Seattle! Ugh, I wants my stuff.


----------



## LolaJay (May 28, 2014)

Come onnnnn Glossyboxes! Seems like it's been a long time since we've seen anyone get one! I am way too excited to see some variations!!


----------



## GlamBabe (May 28, 2014)

Ugg, I was not that impressed. I have been disappointed with Glossybox lately, I'm considering just cancelling already. I keep hoping for better and getting things I can't use. The NP BB cream smelled so strongly it gave me a migraine. I have tons of beauty stuff and love most of it, but that was one of the ug, what were they thinking?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 28, 2014)

GlamBabe said:


> Ugg, I was not that impressed. I have been disappointed with Glossybox lately, I'm considering just cancelling already. I keep hoping for better and getting things I can't use. The NP BB cream smelled so strongly it gave me a migraine. I have tons of beauty stuff and love most of it, but that was one of the ug, what were they thinking?


I hate getting migranes from beauty stuff.  Sometimes just testing it can trigger a full blown headache,  Its usually the floral scents that does it for me


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

All four of my boxes are slowly moving towards me!  All four were sent on the same day, but two were sent in the morning, and two at night, so maybe I will get at least two different versions!  That would thrill me!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 28, 2014)

Really excited to get high end items to try. If all my boxes are the same I will just be happy with it . I am just so excited to be trying these new items and getting the gift card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 28, 2014)

GlamBabe said:


> Ugg, I was not that impressed. I have been disappointed with Glossybox lately, I'm considering just cancelling already. I keep hoping for better and getting things I can't use. The NP BB cream smelled so strongly it gave me a migraine. I have tons of beauty stuff and love most of it, but that was one of the ug, what were they thinking?


I will never understand why they put fragrance in face products! I don't get migraines or anything, but it's so unnecessary.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> I will never understand why they put fragrance in face products! I don't get migraines or anything, but it's so unnecessary.


Especially when you want to put your own fragrance on too


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

GlamBabe said:


> Ugg, I was not that impressed. I have been disappointed with Glossybox lately, I'm considering just cancelling already. I keep hoping for better and getting things I can't use. The NP BB cream smelled so strongly it gave me a migraine. I have tons of beauty stuff and love most of it, but that was one of the ug, what were they thinking?


I've noticed (from GB and other samples) that a lot of the "higher" end products are more highly scented.  I don't know if it's that the ingredients have more scent or if it's added to make it seem more -- IDK, luxurious, maybe.  But the La Prairie creams all were strongly fragranced.  I don't need my make-up competing with my perfume!


----------



## janessapk (May 28, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I feel like my boxes are taking a sight seeing tour across the states to get to Seattle! Ugh, I wants my stuff. . Anyone in Washington receive there's yet??


haha me too! I'm in Oregon, and have a feeling I won't get my boxes until next week.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 28, 2014)

My mail is usually always here by 11/11:30am and of course the day my Glossyboxes are out for delivery and I literally postpone going into work to wait for them, my mail lady is uncharacteristically late.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 28, 2014)

Okay all you makeup geniuses I have $150 to spend at Bergdorf Goodman and I'm having trouble deciding. I was thinking about a PMD, but saw someone on youtube who really messed up her face and I'm not the most graceful gal....

I would love to know your fave

1. under eye cream  

2. under eye concealer

3. finishing powder

4. things I don't know I need yet :lol:

I have another $25 for my summer swap person, that box hasn't shipped yet. Which is good I won't be tempted to spend it on myself!


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

@@SaraP -- as a woman of a "certain age", I have come to rely on lifting eye creams.  I'm currently crushing on Perricone MD Eye Lid Serum (there's some long name with acyl-gluci something or other in it, but it's the only Perricone product that specifically says "eye lid" in it).  Despite that name, it is also good for under eyes.

I don't have faves in the other categories, so I'm also interested in what others have to say.

Happy spending!


----------



## shutterblog (May 28, 2014)

Got my first of three - exactly the same as this one.  I'm keeping 4 out of 6 items so not too bad.
 



Spoiler



The gloss and perfume just aren't "me"...


----------



## Kdlane (May 28, 2014)

In downtown Seattle, my sub box is still in transit currently in Nevada. Will probably get by this Friday, if not tomorrow. My other gift boxes are a day or two behind each other. The closest one was just picked up in Hebron, KY. The other just departed and the final one that I just ordered about a week ago just arrived in Hebron, KY.  Dates last updated are listed as May 24th and May 25th


----------



## Kdlane (May 28, 2014)

Update: just got email notice that my main subscription box is one nearby town away. Meaning that I will get my first one out of four tomorrow.


----------



## celiajuno (May 28, 2014)

I received my box today (never got an email with tracking so a complete surprise) and it included:

NP Primer

Alterna CC Cream

Atelier Cologne

Lancer Lift Serum Intense

Revive Intense Volumizing Eye Serum

Aerin Hand &amp; Body Cream

I am happy with my box but I wish I had ordered a couple more so I could try some of the other products. There are so many nice things this month. I already used my gift card and ordered this

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Dior-Beauty-Diorlisse-Filler-Petal-Pink-diorlisse/prod91580107___/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=MAIN&amp;rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Ddiorlisse&amp;eItemId=prod91580107&amp;cmCat=search


----------



## SaraP (May 28, 2014)

3 have left NV and 3 are still there...I'm hoping for  3 variations now, these 2 (sets of 3) and my last box still in the pack stage.


----------



## Kookymama (May 28, 2014)

@@shutterblog ~ Those two items you mention are probably the two items I would be less excited about as well.  So, that means I will probably get them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My boxes did make the Indiana pit stop.  It just filled in today even though I already saw it was in New Jersey.  Funny thing is the latest status is "Shipment Shipped"  Very unique.


----------



## sasha3000 (May 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> Okay all you makeup geniuses I have $150 to spend at Bergdorf Goodman and I'm having trouble deciding. I was thinking about a PMD, but saw someone on youtube who really messed up her face and I'm not the most graceful gal....
> 
> I would love to know your fave
> 
> ...


How about the Clarisonic Pedi Sonic?


----------



## katyrn (May 28, 2014)

Received my box today. I only got one and only had $25 to spend at BG, I got this in shade 12. My first YSL lip product. I paid nearly 12 additional dollars, but I think it'll be worth it. 

My box included: 

Napoleon Perdis - Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer

Revive - Intensite Volumizing Eye Serum

Alterna - Caviar CC Cream

Atelier Cologne - Rose Anonyme Cologne Absolue

Lancer - Eye Contour Lifting Cream

Iluminage - Skin Prep Gentle Cleanser

I think I'm most excited about the Revive (loved the stuff I got in the Nina Garcia box) and the skin cleanser.


----------



## Kristen121 (May 28, 2014)

Got both my boxes today! When the doorbell rang with the delivery, my 2 year old said "Is it pizza?!?" I told her it was better than pizza, but she didn't agree. Both my boxes are the same and is a variation I've seen here quite a bit: Napolean Perdis primer, Revive eye serum, Alterna CC cream, Alelier cologne, Lancer eye cream, and Iluminage face wash. I will use all these items, so I don't mind they are dupe boxes. Now to decide what to spend my gift cards on....


----------



## SaraP (May 28, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> How about the Clarisonic Pedi Sonic?


I thought about this! I love my Clairsonic...and my feet could use some love :blush:

@@sasha3000 Do you have one? If so, do you like it? I currently use a chemical callus remover  and it's okay...


----------



## LolaJay (May 28, 2014)

I'm trying to decide what to get...I have one more box coming so I'll have $50 to spend.

Here is what I currently have in my cart - anyone have experience with either of these???


----------



## sasha3000 (May 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> I thought about this! I love my Clairsonic...and my feet could use some love :blush:
> 
> @@sasha3000 Do you have one? If so, do you like it? I currently use a chemical callus remover  and it's okay...


No, I don't have one but I have had my eye on this for a while. I can't find a good foot cream to remove the rough skin from my feet and I have a callus that really bugs me. It is so tempting to use all my gift cards for this product. How do you like your chemical callus remover?


----------



## s112095 (May 28, 2014)

I received my box today. I love everything! I got:

Napoleon Perdis

Revive

Philip B

Atelier Cologne

Lancer 

and the one I'm so excited about the Lancome


----------



## SaraP (May 28, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> No, I don't have one but I have had my eye on this for a while. I can't find a good foot cream to remove the rough skin from my feet and I have a callus that really bugs me. It is so tempting to use all my gift cards for this product. How do you like your chemical callus remover?


I like it, it works well. I purchase it from Sally's (I'll pm you the name) and use it with the pediegg. It just seem scary that it's dissolving my skin


----------



## Deareux (May 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> Okay all you makeup geniuses I have $150 to spend at Bergdorf Goodman and I'm having trouble deciding. I was thinking about a PMD, but saw someone on youtube who really messed up her face and I'm not the most graceful gal....
> 
> I would love to know your fave
> 
> ...


1. I don't really have a favorite eye cream.

2. YSL's Anti-Cernes is my HG concealer. It's super blendable and never creases. Unfortunately, they don't have a wide selection of colors. You should probably get swatched first at Sephora before buying online.

3. Chanel's Poudre Universelle and Guerlain Meteorites are my favorite super high end powders.

4. You need some of YSL's Nail Lacquer. The formula is amazing and the colors are always so vivid!


----------



## SaraP (May 28, 2014)

Deareux said:


> 1. I don't really have a favorite eye cream.
> 
> 2. YSL's Anti-Cernes is my HG concealer. It's super blendable and never creases. Unfortunately, they don't have a wide selection of colors. You should probably get swatched first at Sephora before buying online.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Chanel tip, that looks promising. Trans #3 may be best for my NC43 skin.

*BG's site is weird.. the loose powder is pictured but the product description says pressed and the coloring (trans 1,2, or 3) isn't correct for the loose powder.


----------



## Sakura83 (May 28, 2014)

Got my 2 boxes this week!I Happy it's before the June 15 deadline.

V1 Box: Napolean Perdis Skin Primer

             ReVive Volumizing Eye Serum

             Atelier Cologne

             Chantecaille Gloss

             Alterna CC Cream

             Lancer Eye Lifting Cream

V4 Box: Napolean Perdis Skin Primer

             ReVive Renewal Serum Firming Booster

             Philip B Conditioning Creme Rinse

             Altelier Cologne

             Lancer Eye Lifting Cream

             Lancome Regenerating Elixir

wanted to know if anyone noticed on the bottom left corner of the card when you open it, it says V1 for example...I got V1 and V4. Wondering what all you ladies got and possibly how many variations there are. On a good note, I'm thrilled it wasn't totally duplicate boxes and at least to have gotten 2 variations of ReVive and received the Lancome! Kinda bummed I didn't get the Aerin though. Anyhoot, with my two $25 gift cards, I think I'm getting the Kiehl's Midnight Recovery Concentrate ($46). I've heard good reviews and been dying to try it so let me know if any of you have it or tried it and what you think about it!


----------



## Deareux (May 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> Thanks for the Chanel tip, that looks promising. Trans #3 may be best for my NC43 skin.
> 
> *BG's site is weird.. the loose powder is pictured but the product description says pressed and the coloring (trans 1,2, or 3) isn't correct for the loose powder.


I'm sorry, I should have pointed out that there's Poudre Universelle (pressed) and Poudre Universelle Libre (loose). The loose powder is a TON of product. The jar for it is huge!

Here's mine in my hand (granted my hands are kinda on the smaller side)


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

Guys -- I think I got a new variation.  Sorry I don't have pictures, but I got the Lancome!  It's a 5mL jar. I also got the NP primer, Philip B conditioner (womp, womp there for me, though it's a good size -- 2 oz.), Lancer eye lifting cream, Revive eye renewal serum and the Atelier perfume.  Pretty good.

ETA:  note to self: read ALL the posts before posting!  I see now that this was today's box.

If they are sending in waves, my other box should be different since it still hasn't shipped.

@@SaraP - I have that Clarisonic pedi version, and I love it. My heels were really rough and it softened them up in just a day or two.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 28, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Guys -- I think I got a new variation.  Sorry I don't have pictures, but I got the Lancome!  It's a 5mL jar. I also got the NP primer, Philip B conditioner (womp, womp there for me, though it's a good size -- 2 oz.), Lancer eye lifting cream, Revive eye renewal serum and the Atelier perfume.  Pretty good.
> 
> If they are sending in waves, my other box should be different since it still hasn't shipped.
> 
> @@SaraP - I have that Clarisonic pedi version, and I love it. My heels were really rough and it softened them up in just a day or two.


My boxes are all over  not in the same place. I hope I get the lancome too.


----------



## Deareux (May 28, 2014)

Has anyone gotten any ReVive and Lancer products that aren't eye serums?


----------



## JenTX (May 28, 2014)

sarap said:


> I will never understand why they put fragrance in face products! I don't get migraines or anything, but it's so unnecessary.


I think it's to mask the chemically smell in the products.



LolaJay said:


> I'm trying to decide what to get...I have one more box coming so I'll have $50 to spend.
> 
> Here is what I currently have in my cart - anyone have experience with either of these???
> 
> ...


I've been eying that Bobbi palette in Sephora. There is a shimmer shade in it that I love and you can only get it in the palette (I think it's called Bellini)


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 28, 2014)

So I just now looked at BG (I haven't gotten either of my boxes yet) and I'm stuck....do I get the Guerlain Meteorites everyone is raving about, ooooor a Clinique Cheek Pop because I have wanted one since I first saw them and the Kiehl's Superbly Restorative Dry Oil I have used years ago and loved...ughhhhh....I don't technically "need" any of it, but I want it ALL!


----------



## linda37027 (May 28, 2014)

I want to get a nail polish. Any suggestions on brand or colors? I was thinking about a summer red, but I also love greens, teals, and purple. Something I can wear now because I don't want to wait till fall.


----------



## Pixikins (May 28, 2014)

Got my box and placed my order today....have 1.18 credit left so I thought I'd post it here for whoever uses it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2700100002166152

CIN

3295


----------



## dancersmum (May 28, 2014)

@@GlamBabe - thanks for the warning on the NP....smelly stuff &amp; I don't usually get along.  The La prairie stuff is just sitting in my bathroom as its way too scented for me too....

So glossy changed warehouses - they also have changed printing systems for labels - my box shows as delivered but I didn't get it...Last month - it ended up in the office as it was missing part of my address (not a biggie as I knew it would be safe there) so I contacted glossy and asked them to fix it...they said they did.  But it happened again - this time USPS delivered it to a random other person - thankfully they choose the only person who actually knows me and I have been alerted me to the fact that they have it.  Phew...but now I'm worried about the other boxes and I wonder where they will end up!  Its the first of 3....


----------



## ikecarus (May 28, 2014)

Oh man, I hope that I don't get three dupe boxes... but I'm pretty sure that they will be since they all initiated within 10 minutes of each other.  XD


----------



## Deareux (May 28, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> I want to get a nail polish. Any suggestions on brand or colors? I was thinking about a summer red, but I also love greens, teals, and purple. Something I can wear now because I don't want to wait till fall.


I highly recommend YSL's nail lacquer. The formula is long lasting, the colors are vivid and doesn't get dull.

These colors are quite nice:

1 Rouge Pop Art

15 Violet Baroque

14 Violine Surrealiste


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 28, 2014)

I'm not sure what to get with my two gift cards. I was planning to get a ysl lip stain &amp; dior addict extreme lipstick but they don't have the color I swatched at sephora. So I might just get another lip stain. Does anyone else have any suggestions? As you can tell i'm a bit of a lip junkie lol


----------



## linda37027 (May 28, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I highly recommend YSL's nail lacquer. The formula is long lasting, the colors are vivid and doesn't get dull.
> 
> These colors are quite nice:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have been looking at the Rouge Pop Art


----------



## dash4 (May 28, 2014)

I am getting the Guerlain light diffusing primer (I have dull, dry skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).. and the YSL Touche Eclat foundation.

I am hopeful I will get varying products in my boxes, like some of you guys..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't forget to use ebates when ordering from BG!!


----------



## tanyamib (May 29, 2014)

sorry if this has been asked... i am checking the backdoor tracking every hour but my box is not shipped yet... base on my previous experience with their shipping it would take 2 weeks for the box to reach me... i emailed customer service if the gift card can be extended as i won't be able to receive the box before 15th June but no reply yet... just want to know if anyone here having the same problem and if anyone has a reply from their cs? TIA!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 29, 2014)

tanyamib said:


> sorry if this has been asked... i am checking the backdoor tracking every hour but my box is not shipped yet... base on my previous experience with their shipping it would take 2 weeks for the box to reach me... i emailed customer service if the gift card can be extended as i won't be able to receive the box before 15th June but no reply yet... just want to know if anyone here having the same problem and if anyone has a reply from their cs? TIA!


I know some have received their box before backdoor worked or they got a tracking email. I'm not worried yet, I will be if this weekend comes and goes and I get nothing. But with my experience once mine ship, I usually get them in under a week even being on the west coast. And lately I haven't been able to get backdoor tracking to work for me, but I'll usually get an email that it shipped a few days after it actually did. So maybe yours has actually shipped and you'll get an email soon!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

tanyamib said:


> sorry if this has been asked... i am checking the backdoor tracking every hour but my box is not shipped yet... base on my previous experience with their shipping it would take 2 weeks for the box to reach me... i emailed customer service if the gift card can be extended as i won't be able to receive the box before 15th June but no reply yet... just want to know if anyone here having the same problem and if anyone has a reply from their cs? TIA!


If you're really worried, the best way to get a response is their facebook. Their email CS are horrible.


----------



## JenTX (May 29, 2014)

My tracking finally updated that it made it to Jersey yesterday at 3:30. Hopefully that means I will get it today or tomorrow!!! Now I have to pick out what I want from bg since I can finally order this weekend!


----------



## Kookymama (May 29, 2014)

@@dash4 ~ Have you used that primer before?  I don't have a ton of experience with primer.  I have it in my cart right now.


----------



## dash4 (May 29, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@dash4 ~ Have you used that primer before?  I don't have a ton of experience with primer.  I have it in my cart right now.


No, I haven't even swatched it.  I was going off of youtube review videos.  Supposedly the Guerlain uses light reflecting particles suspended within a gel-type base without glitter/shimmer.. it doesn't have any shimmer in it.  

Most of the primers/illuminating lotions - I have now to give me a dewy look have micro-shimmers in them -- ( I have Mac strobe cream, Estee Lauder illuminating primer, Smashbox artificial light lotion, etc)..  so I thought the Guerlain might be a more natural look for summer time.

I just don't need any more eyeshadow, lipsticks, finishing powders, blush or bronzers, etc.  And the reviews are quite good..


----------



## valeried44 (May 29, 2014)

dash4 said:


> No, I haven't even swatched it.  I was going off of youtube review videos.  Supposedly the Guerlain uses light reflecting particles suspended within a gel-type base without glitter/shimmer.. it doesn't have any shimmer in it.
> 
> Most of the primers/illuminating lotions - I have now to give me a dewy look have micro-shimmers in them -- ( I have Mac strobe cream, Estee Lauder illuminating primer, Smashbox artificial light lotion, etc)..  so I thought the Guerlain might be a more natural look for summer time.
> 
> I just don't need any more eyeshadow, lipsticks, finishing powders, blush or bronzers, etc.  And the reviews are quite good..


Oooo, I've been eyeing that Guerlain primer.  I think I've narrowed it down to that primer or brushes.  Not that I don't want/need more makeup, but I'm trying to be more practical.   Since I don't have a really good blush brush or many eyeshadow brushes, I'll probably end up getting a couple of brushes.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

So 8 boxes spaced out over time with gaps in order numbers and all 8 were exactly the same. I seriously got 8 Atelier colognes, caviar CC creams, and Illuminage face washes. Not one variation. No Lancome cream, no Chantecaille gloss, no Sulwhasoo cream, no Hourglass mascara, or Aerin hand cream. I'm actually pretty sad right now.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 29, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> My tracking finally updated that it made it to Jersey yesterday at 3:30. Hopefully that means I will get it today or tomorrow!!! Now I have to pick out what I want from bg since I can finally order this weekend!


two of my boxes in KY   two in  Indiana and one in  NJ...   hummm the mailman came no box today yet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 29, 2014)

Whoohooo! All three of my boxes have finally shipped, two of them might even be here today!


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

Oh no :scared: I was hoping for a little variation, 3 of my boxes are here and will be delivered tomorrow (hopefully today) and 3 still sitting in NV :sunshine:   If all 7 of mine are the same I will a least have trading fodder....


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> So 8 boxes spaced out over time with gaps in order numbers and all 8 were exactly the same. I seriously got 8 Atelier colognes, caviar CC creams, and Illuminage face washes. Not one variation. No Lancome cream, no Chantecaille gloss, no Sulwhasoo cream, no Hourglass mascara, or Aerin hand cream. I'm actually pretty sad right now.


I have the Sulwhasoo cream and it smells like a$$, I couldn't even use it because of the smell...


----------



## mariahk83 (May 29, 2014)

rahhhh!!! my gift sub still shows in pack stage!  i realllllly hope it gets to me before the 7th, i'll be out of town til the 17th!


----------



## Kookymama (May 29, 2014)

@@dash4 ~ That's good to know about that primer.  I don't mind an illuminating primer, I had a Clinique product a long time ago that used to give my skin that illuminating effect. I got so many compliments about my complexion glowing.  It was discontinued of course.   I think I have reached the age where I have to avoid shimmery skin so, this was my one concern about it.  Thanks for doing all the research!

@@valeried44 ~ I am trying to be practical as well.  I am on the lookout for a good cleanser so, if I don't get the cleanser in my box, I am going to try something from BG.  Same with the primer ~ if I don't get one in my box, I will go for that.  I do my best to use up everything I get unless its burning my face off or I look like a wack~a~doo wearing it.  Its hard to hold back but, that is how I can justify a purchase.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ ~ Wow!  All the same.  I hope there is something in there you were really looking forward to.  At least, that gives you lots of that product to use.


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> rahhhh!!! my gift sub still shows in pack stage!  i realllllly hope it gets to me before the 7th, i'll be out of town til the 17th!


Can someone open it and forward you the code??? That would be aweful if you missed the $25 at BG. I'm leaving on a trip the first week of June, I may have to get a neighbor hold my box for me...Hopefully it will just be that box and not 5 extra Sephora ones :blush:


----------



## Kookymama (May 29, 2014)

@@SaraP ~ Thanks for the laugh about the Sulwahsoo product.   I am not sure if I want the product so I can ah......smell for myself or if I should hope it doesn't appear so I can avoid it.


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

Who knows at that price it may preform miracles, I would probably put a$$ on my face for miracles :blush: . But the size of the sample was .17oz, so I doubted that was enough to tell, oh ya and that smell


----------



## marigoldsue (May 29, 2014)

I received four of my five boxes on Saturday.  I was out of town, so I made my 17 year old son open all of them and send me pictures.  Of course all 4 boxes were the same.  I have one left that has not yet shipped.  Hoping for some variation.  I received:

Alterna CAVIAR CC Cream (yay I use this regularly already)

Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Cologne Absolue (didn't care for, the rose smell was way too intense, will try to trade the three I did not open)

Lancer Eye Contour Lifting Cream  (I already have a HG eye cream, will try to trade)

Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Prime (tried for the first time today, seems ok so far)

ReVive Intensite Volumizing Eye Serum  (I already have a HG eye cream, will try to trade)

Iluminage Skin Prep Gentle Cleanser (I don't have a HG cleanser yet, so willing to give these a try)


----------



## Sadejane (May 29, 2014)

I love my box!  I got the:

* Atelier cologne in Rose Anonyme - it's a beautiful and dusky rose scent with just the slightest hint of sweetness.  

* Lancer Eye countour lifting cream

* Caviar CC cream (I received this in another sub box and thought it was nice, but it doesn't wow me) 

* Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot primer (I've used this before and it's AMAZING . . it especially works well with the NP liquid mineral foundation)

* Revive eye serum (I've been using the Revive face serum from the Nina box and it really does seem to have softened the fine lines under my eyes. I have high hopes for this!) 

* Chantecaille lipgloss (Used it last night and loved it, although I don't think there's anything special enough about it to justify the price. I've had glosses from the drugstore that are 

  just as pretty).  

Now I'm trying to decide how to use my gift card. . .I'm thinking of getting another Tom Ford lipstick. I have one in a deep, dark red and it's probably the best lipstick I've ever owned.  It's just a challenge to find lipsticks online.  Someone posted the Edward Bess lip color palette and that looks tempting.  I also found a pretty little Tory Burch bracelet that is on sale for $87.   

Has anyone else use their card yet and if so, what did you buy?


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I was cracking up reading this and thinking about at 17yr old guy shaking his head and thinking mom's crazy :lol:

@@Sadejane can I ask what skin type you are? I was interested in the primer but I'm a grease ball and wondering how it would hold up.

*last box just shipped!


----------



## goldenmeans (May 29, 2014)

I'm wearing the primer now and I have to admit that I don't really see the point of it. My skin doesn't look any better (but I have good skin to begin with). I guess I should be happy I don't look worse?

I was prepared to hate the perfume, but I LOVE it. It's not too strong or too powdery.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 29, 2014)

It's only Thursday, it's only Thursday....none of my boxes have shipped yet. I feel the fit coming on. Luckily if I'm out of town when they arrive someone is here to open them for me. I'm also getting worried they're all going to go out at once. Which I wouldn't mind too much as long as I don't hate all the products I get. I mostly bought the boxes for the gift cards anyways. Ok I talked myself down from the fit. I think I'm ok...  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## marigoldsue (May 29, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@marigoldsue I was cracking up reading this and thinking about at 17yr old guy shaking his head and thinking mom's crazy :lol:
> 
> *last box just shipped!


I don't think I ever reported on what my son did for me for Mother's Day.  In addition to bringing me two bouquets of flowers, one from him that was my favorite flower...tulips, and one that he did in honor of his sister who passed away three years ago and was her favorite flower...pink gerbera daisy, he also went to Nordstrom and bought me makeup.  My son is a very shy 17 year old, and he finds it difficult to talk to adults he knows, let alone strangers.  I sent him to the NARS counter and told him to talk to one of my two favorite sales associates and that they would know what would work well for me and what I didn't already have.  I didn't think he would actually do it, but he did.  And he survived.  And I got new make-up.  And it was perfect.  What a great kid I have.


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I don't think I ever reported on what my son did for me for Mother's Day.  In addition to bringing me two bouquets of flowers, one from him that was my favorite flower...tulips, and one that he did in honor of his sister who passed away three years ago and was her favorite flower...pink gerbera daisy, he also went to Nordstrom and bought me makeup.  My son is a very shy 17 year old, and he finds it difficult to talk to adults he knows, let alone strangers.  I sent him to the NARS counter and told him to talk to one of my two favorite sales associates and that they would know what would work well for me and what I didn't already have.  I didn't think he would actually do it, but he did.  And he survived.  And I got new make-up.  And it was perfect.  What a great kid I have.


Oh my gosh! You have the sweetest guy ever!!! I love that he keeps her memory alive and knows both you and her favorite flowers!! Some one will be very lucky to have him...good job mom!


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

:mussical: There here!!!! :mussical:


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

Ha should have kept my big mouth shut about the Sulwhasoo!


----------



## Justine1988 (May 29, 2014)

My last gift box (which I ordered the day before they sold out) has shipped... hoping for different products!

I didn't think I liked the atelier perfume (it initially has almost a smoky or leather smell to it), but after its on, it's really nice. I'm impressed how long it lasts too.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 29, 2014)

sarap said:


> Ha should have kept my big mouth shut about the Sulwhasoo!


What's the hand cream smell like?


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

Total value of my 3 boxes:

528.74 and $75 in GC for just $42


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> What's the hand cream smell like?


Powdery rose, but that is just smelling the tube...I'm not a rose fan so these will be traded.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 29, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> My last gift box (which I ordered the day before they sold out) has shipped... hoping for different products!
> 
> I didn't think I liked the atelier perfume (it initially has almost a smoky or leather smell to it), but after its on, it's really nice. I'm impressed how long it lasts too.


rose is the smell that usully causes migranes scared to try It


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I received four of my five boxes on Saturday.  I was out of town, so I made my 17 year old son open all of them and send me pictures.  Of course all 4 boxes were the same.  I have one left that has not yet shipped.  Hoping for some variation.  I received:
> 
> Alterna CAVIAR CC Cream (yay I use this regularly already)
> 
> ...


I got two of these boxes as well and I have one more coming later in the week. I like the cleanser! I'm starting accutane in about 3 weeks and I think this one will work well. It's very gentle!


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> I'm wearing the primer now and I have to admit that I don't really see the point of it. My skin doesn't look any better (but I have good skin to begin with). I guess I should be happy I don't look worse?
> 
> I was prepared to hate the perfume, but I LOVE it. It's not too strong or too powdery.


I was the same way! I thought for sure I wouldn't like the perfume and I really do! It smells strong out of the container but is really pleasant on the skin!


----------



## dash4 (May 29, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> Oooo, I've been eyeing that Guerlain primer.  I think I've narrowed it down to that primer or brushes.  Not that I don't want/need more makeup, but I'm trying to be more practical.   Since I don't have a really good blush brush or many eyeshadow brushes, I'll probably end up getting a couple of brushes.


That's what I was thinking too -- either makeup brushes or something that I don't have in my collection.  I am trying to be practical too.. my first impulse is to buy lipstick or bronzer.. My two favorite makeup items -- and the ones I have the most of.. way too many (for 10 people, actually   :blush:   )..



HelpMeSleep said:


> So 8 boxes spaced out over time with gaps in order numbers and all 8 were exactly the same. I seriously got 8 Atelier colognes, caviar CC creams, and Illuminage face washes. Not one variation. No Lancome cream, no Chantecaille gloss, no Sulwhasoo cream, no Hourglass mascara, or Aerin hand cream. I'm actually pretty sad right now.


Oh no..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



Kookymama said:


> @@dash4 ~ That's good to know about that primer.  I don't mind an illuminating primer, I had a Clinique product a long time ago that used to give my skin that illuminating effect. I got so many compliments about my complexion glowing.  It was discontinued of course.   I think I have reached the age where I have to avoid shimmery skin so, this was my one concern about it.  Thanks for doing all the research!


Oh I love the glowy look and I love illuminating primers too..  however, for summer time..during the day.. they can be a little much.  It is really hot where I live and when your makeup begins to melt a bit -- with the illuminizer.. it can look a little too glowy.  

But I agree - you have to be a little more careful after a certain age.  I have reached my 30s and have noticed that I can't pull off the same stuff I was once able to.. It's life and I am fine with it.. but it does take time to test out products and adapt.


----------



## Trystelle (May 29, 2014)

Will the gift cards cover shipping?  My box was worth about $180.  Got the box for cheap on some promo-  I am a happy girl!


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

Trystelle said:


> Will the gift cards cover shipping?  My box was worth about $180.  Got the box for cheap on some promo-  I am a happy girl!


BG has free shipping


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 29, 2014)

Trystelle said:


> Will the gift cards cover shipping?  My box was worth about $180.  Got the box for cheap on some promo-  I am a happy girl!


BG has free shipping, and from what I'm hearing no tax!


----------



## Justine1988 (May 29, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> I got two of these boxes as well and I have one more coming later in the week. I like the cleanser! I'm starting accutane in about 3 weeks and I think this one will work well. It's very gentle!


Just a recommendation... I love the cetaphil cleanser. It's super gentle. I've been on acne medicine, tried about everything, and it's what works best for me.


----------



## Kdlane (May 29, 2014)

Okay, THIS!!! Wonderful.com  I was beginning to wonder if there was other variations.  Love this box!


----------



## theblingfairy (May 29, 2014)

Got my boxes!! Placed my order on BG with a dollar to spare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven't gotten an email confirmation, and it doesn't show on my account yet, but I have a screenshot just in case. Oh oh! There's the email now!! This really is a great deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 29, 2014)

I got both my boxes today...same stuff in both.  Seems to be the most common variety.  I'll end up swapping a lot of it sadly, but I did finally decide to order the Guerlain Meteorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So now I need a special occasion to open them because I tend to hoard high end stuff lol


----------



## Andieking (May 29, 2014)

Woohoo both my boxes left KY this morning so they should be here next week.


----------



## Andieking (May 29, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> I got both my boxes today...same stuff in both.  Seems to be the most common variety.  I'll end up swapping a lot of it sadly, but I did finally decide to order the Guerlain Meteorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So now I need a special occasion to open them because I tend to hoard high end stuff lol


I got a teeny tiny mini version of the meteorites from Sephora as a promo and I love them lots.


----------



## ikecarus (May 29, 2014)

omg lmfao according to my surveys, I'm getting three dupe boxes. XD But not a bad one to get three of, I'd say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully the Sulwahsoo doesn't smell horrible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (May 29, 2014)

After going through all my surveys (which took forever), I realIzed only 23 products are on there.... so one product will be a surprise. Looks like all my items are the same, but I'm getting lancer lift serum instead of lifting cream.


----------



## feisty1 (May 29, 2014)

So according to my surveys, one of my boxes has 6 items and the other has 5. Is that normal?


----------



## shutterblog (May 29, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Got my first of three - exactly the same as this one.  I'm keeping 4 out of 6 items so not too bad.


Second of three boxes arrived today - this card was marked "V4" and the one above was marked "V1":



Spoiler



Napoleon Perdis

Revive Eye Renewal

Philip B

Atelier Cologne (I'll have two of these up for swap soon)

Lancer

Lancome Absolute



One more to go and it shipped today...  It's interesting to watch these show up in waves online!


----------



## jennm149 (May 29, 2014)

My surveys didn't include 2 products, one of which was the Lancome I received yesterday. I wonder what the mystery product will be.

At this point, the perfume and Napolean Perdis primer are the only dupes. I'm getting different Lancer and Revive products, and the Alterna instead of the Philip B in the second box. 10 different products plus $50. Not bad for $27.


----------



## LindaD (May 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the notice about surveys. So far only two of my boxes are represented and they're dupes. Super happy about the Aerin hand cream (I'm a total hand cream hoarder), but pretty bummed about not having any Atelier perfume (yet!).


----------



## feisty1 (May 29, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> My surveys didn't include 2 products, one of which was the Lancome I received yesterday. I wonder what the mystery product will be.
> 
> At this point, the perfume and Napolean Perdis primer are the only dupes. I'm getting different Lancer and Revive products, and the Alterna instead of the Philip B in the second box. 10 different products plus $50. Not bad for $27.


 I am stoked that one of my boxes has the mascara. Did they release the product survey on your account so you could get glossydots?


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 29, 2014)

No surveys on my account...look Glossybox I know I ordered mine a little later than normal, but come on!


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

Ugh according to my surveys I'm getting 3 more boxes just like the ones today and my last box with be the same but with the cologne instead of the hand cream...Not one lip gloss or mascara :scared: But I'm still totally :w00t:


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 29, 2014)

5  identical boxes on there way to me

Aerin  beauty hand cream

altena hair  cc cream

lancer lift serum intense

nap perdis pre foundation

suulwhasoo renovation cream

revive volume eye serum


----------



## Kookymama (May 29, 2014)

My box SHOULD arrive tomorrow.  I can't wait to see what I got.  I saw an online review where someone didn't get a lid to their box.  Oh the agitation I would feel about that.

If anyone loves their Lancer products and your BG gift card is long spent, the doc is offering a 10% discount on his website.   The prices are pretty steep but, if you fall in love, anything helps.  I am hoping I don't.  But, if there is a miracle amongst these products, I think I would be inclined to spend the dough.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 29, 2014)

Four identical boxes! Oh well! At least I am getting the serum, eye serum, and perfume! Hope the mascara is good!


----------



## jennm149 (May 29, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I am stoked that one of my boxes has the mascara. Did they release the product survey on your account so you could get glossydots?


Yes -- even if it says you don't have surveys, click through and they are probably there. I can always do reviews way before I get the email.


----------



## Kdlane (May 29, 2014)

My surveys are up for 3 out of 4 of my boxes  First box: two different Revive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, Phillip B Napoleon Perdis, Lancer lifting, Atelier,

Next two gift boxes are the same: Revive volumizing, Napoleon, Lancer Lift, Kevyn Aucoin Mascara, Atelier, Caviar CC Cream 

I only have 17 surveys instead of the 18 it should be right now.


----------



## Deareux (May 29, 2014)

I'm getting mostly repeats:

Alterna CC x 3

Atelier Cologne x 3

Kevyn Aucoin The Curling Mascara x 2

Lancer Lift Serum Intense x 3

Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer x 3

Revive Skincare Volumizing Eye Serum x 3

EDIT: It looks like I'm missing 1 item. So yay for mystery items!


----------



## JC327 (May 29, 2014)

Finally got shipping for my box, sadly I only ordered one box.


----------



## feisty1 (May 29, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Yes -- even if it says you don't have surveys, click through and they are probably there. I can always do reviews way before I get the email.


 thank you sooo much! I found them and the only item I wasn't able to review was the surprise item. It wasn't on there. I hope they release that survey after I get my box so I can get that 20 glossydots!


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

All three of my boxes are different.

Only the Atelier Rose Absolue is in all three.

One of my surveys only has 5 products.  I hope that means I get the Lancome.  The Lancome, Sulwhasoo, Chantecaille, Illuminage Skin Cleanser and the Aerin Hand Cream are the items I'm not getting.  I did end up with Philip B.  I secretly did want the Chantecaille, though.  Hopefully someone will trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

Also, I am so happy to have the thread images thingy back! :*)


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 29, 2014)

Aerin  beauty hand cream

altena hair  cc cream

lancer lift serum intense

nap perdis pre foundation

suulwhasoo renovation cream

revive volume eye serum

Im getting two of these boxes which makes me a little sad since the two items I wanted the most were the atelier and the lip gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> even worse apperantly my boxes are undeliverable. Im going to go to the post office tomorrow morning and see if I can get them but im scared they're going to be sent back.


----------



## dash4 (May 29, 2014)

I got five duplicate boxes with the Kevyn Aucoin Mascara and the Atelier cologne included according to my surveys... I have stocked up on Benefit They're Real and Too Faced Better Than Sex mascaras (with backups)-- thanks to two separate HSN deals.. but I am still excited to try the Kevyn Aucoin mascara.  I am not into rose scents but will wait to judge the perfume until it gets here.

Thanks for the heads up on the surveys being up.


----------



## feisty1 (May 29, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> Aerin beauty hand cream
> 
> altena hair cc cream
> 
> ...


 If you just received a card in your box today, you usually have 2 weeks to pick it up. At least that has been my experience with my postman's lazy butt! He hates driving the 2 inches up to my door so if he can't shove it into my mailbox, I receive a little card saying he couldn't deliver it. Ugg I'd like to shove something up his "mailbox" sometimes. The last box he shoved in my mailbox was so badly damaged, and I couldn't get it out of the mailbox. It was jammed in there real tight. Had to cop to the box and have my husband get it out. I was supposed to be on a "no buy" that month. That whole "no buy" thing just wasn't happening.


----------



## ikecarus (May 29, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Ugg I'd like to shove something up his "mailbox" sometimes.


  :laughno:


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2014)

dash4 said:


> I got five duplicate boxes with the Kevyn Aucoin Mascara and the Atelier cologne included according to my surveys... I have stocked up on Benefit They're Real and Too Faced Better Than Sex mascaras (with backups)-- thanks to two separate HSN deals.. but I am still excited to try the Kevyn Aucoin mascara.  I am not into rose scents but will wait to judge the perfume until it gets here.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the surveys being up.


Lucky! I wanted the Kevyn Aucoin Mascara but I got 3 boxes, all the same, no mascara. :scared:  I do think the perfume is very nice and not a strong rose scent IMO.


----------



## purpleorchid (May 29, 2014)

My box arrived today! I received:

Napoleon Perdis

Revive Eye Renewal

Philip B

Atelier Cologne 

Lancer

Lancome Absolute

I've only tried the cologne. It smells sort of old lady-ish to me, if you know what I mean! Not for me. Oh, well! I'm excited to try everything else! It was also beautifully packaged and fun to open, as Glossybox always is.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 29, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> If you just received a card in your box today, you usually have 2 weeks to pick it up. At least that has been my experience with my postman's lazy butt! He hates driving the 2 inches up to my door so if he can't shove it into my mailbox, I receive a little card saying he couldn't deliver it. Ugg I'd like to shove something up his "mailbox" sometimes. The last box he shoved in my mailbox was so badly damaged, and I couldn't get it out of the mailbox. It was jammed in there real tight. Had to cop to the box and have my husband get it out. I was supposed to be on a "no buy" that month. That whole "no buy" thing just wasn't happening.


I didn't get a slip, I checked my tracking &amp; this is what it showed:

Has anyone had this happen before with a package?


----------



## dash4 (May 29, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> Lucky! I wanted the Kevyn Aucoin Mascara but I got 3 boxes, all the same, no mascara. :scared:  I do think the perfume is very nice and not a strong rose scent IMO.


Thanks!  I wish we got their Vanilla scented perfume.. but I will keep an open mind about the rose anonyme cologne.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 29, 2014)

I'm having a massively not great week at work (ugh conference...working from home... basically I've been working 10-12 hours a day) so Y A S. So excited for this box.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 29, 2014)

I don't have my (2) DUPE! boxes, yet - but here's what I am getting (thanks for the tip on the surveys):

AERIN Beauty (Rose Hand &amp; Body Cream)

ALTERNA HAIRCARE (CAVIAR CC Cream) - LOVE, love, love Alterna!

LANCER SKINCARE (Lift Serum Intense)

NAPOLEON PERDIS (Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer) - I am a HUGE fan of Pixie Flawless Beauty primer. I no longer use my Laura Mercier primer after getting the Pixie sample in an Ipsy bag a few months ago.

SULWHASOO (Timetreasure Renovating Cream) - SaraP you have me worried about the scent of this one! *lol*

REVIVE SKINCARE (Intensité Volumizing Eye Serum)

After reading online reviews on each item I am pretty excited to try everything except the Aerin hand cream.  I pretty much only like Gardenia or Jasmine floral scents so I will probably be looking to swap those.  I was hoping for a gloss or mascara but overall I can't complain to get all this for so little + $50 in gift cards (can you say Tory Burch bracelet?).  I want to try the eye serum with my Carisonic Opal.  At 48 years old I need to super charge my serums!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> I don't have my (2) DUPE! boxes, yet - but here's what I am getting (thanks for the tip on the surveys):
> 
> AERIN Beauty (Rose Hand &amp; Body Cream)
> 
> ...


How is the Opal? Do you see a difference?


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 29, 2014)

sarap said:


> How is the Opal? Do you see a difference?


So far so good.  I am 48 so I do have fine lines around my eyes, but I have been using it pretty religiously 2 times a day and I am starting to see a difference.  It seems like my makeup doesn't settle in the lines as much as before, hopefully, because they aren't so deep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love the Clarisonic line.  I use the Mia, too.


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

Yep I love my Clarisonic! I have been back and forth on the Opal and the Pedisonic...I don't have lines yet, but ya know they're on their way!

*And my feet could use some love :blush:


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 29, 2014)

sarap said:


> Yep I love my Clarisonic! I have been back and forth on the Opal and the Pedisonic...I don't have lines yet, but ya know they're on their way!
> 
> *And my feet could use some love :blush:


After I saw you mentioning that earlier I checked it out.  I may have to try it.  I bought my Opal on ebay (New in box for $85) so I am hoping I can get a similar deal on the Pedi. My feet can use some TLC, too!

Do you have an Opal and aren't sure if it works or are you back and forth on wanting to purchase one?


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

@@sasha3000 The callus remover I get from Sally's is called Heel to Toe. It works well with the pedegg (remember those infomercials?? :laughing: )


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> After I saw you mentioning that earlier I checked it out.  I may have to try it.  I bought my Opal on ebay (New in box for $85) so I am hoping I can get a similar deal on the Pedi. My feet can use some TLC, too!
> 
> Do you have an Opal and aren't sure if it works or are you back and forth on wanting to purchase one?


No I don't own one...I have been looking for the last few months. I don't have a hg eye cream or any eye treatments, but thought if it works as well as the Clarisonic I need it...the price and knowing if it works or not has kept me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## sasha3000 (May 30, 2014)

@@SaraP I do remember. Crazy, crazy infomercial.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

It really works... and you get 5 free just pay extra shipping and handling!

You really can get it at target  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janessapk (May 30, 2014)

Still waiting on my (4) boxes... I'm on the West Coast, and have received 4 emails that they shipped, so hopefully will get them soon! Really don't want any caviar cream (I'm vegan, and will always be happy to trade for any animal product products), and absolutely love rose-scented everything, so am super hoping I'll get tons of rose items. 

Have my cart all lined up at BG... Le Metier de Beatue Hydra-Creme Lipstick (Sahara), Jo Malone Red Roses bath soap, Nest Bamboo Candle... and I keep going back back and forth between, like, 4 other items. Figure once I get all 4 boxes, I'll be able to see what's not on backorder and go from there.


----------



## Sadejane (May 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@marigoldsue I was cracking up reading this and thinking about at 17yr old guy shaking his head and thinking mom's crazy :lol:
> 
> @@Sadejane can I ask what skin type you are? I was interested in the primer but I'm a grease ball and wondering how it would hold up.
> 
> *last box just shipped!


I have combo skin, usually dry and flaky around my nose and cheeks and oily on my forehead and chin.  This primer has always served me well, no matter how dry or oily my skin gets.  I hope this works well for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (May 30, 2014)

So, I had typed a whole reply regarding the products I got in my two boxes and then an internet hiccup ate it, and unfortunately it didn't reappear in my history which bums me. 

SO - I will just reiterate the major point. I got the Sulwhasoo cream from Neiman's during a promo and for those worried, it *does* have a strong scent, but the scent is natural and not chemical-y. To me, it smells a bit like dirt, but not in a gross way... I don't know how better to explain it. So depending on how scents affect you, you might hate it, or be okay with it. I don't think it's possible to like, but I've gotten used to it.

BTW, it's awesome, if you do try it. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

Anyone know how to get the beauty GWPs to show up in your cart? I'm trying to do this one with the Laura Mercier eye cream and I have the Laura Mercier item in my cart. No idea how to get the GWP in there too.


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Anyone know how to get the beauty GWPs to show up in your cart? I'm trying to do this one with the Laura Mercier eye cream and I have the Laura Mercier item in my cart. No idea how to get the GWP in there too.


looks like you have to spend $50.  The GWP just appears once i have $50 of her stuff in my cart.


----------



## ikecarus (May 30, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So, I had typed a whole reply regarding the products I got in my two boxes and then an internet hiccup ate it, and unfortunately it didn't reappear in my history which bums me.
> 
> SO - I will just reiterate the major point. I got the Sulwhasoo cream from Neiman's during a promo and for those worried, it *does* have a strong scent, but the scent is natural and not chemical-y. To me, it smells a bit like dirt, but not in a gross way... I don't know how better to explain it. So depending on how scents affect you, you might hate it, or be okay with it. I don't think it's possible to like, but I've gotten used to it.
> 
> BTW, it's awesome, if you do try it. :smilehappyyes:


Yay, this makes me excited! I don't mind smelling like dirt. XD


----------



## ikecarus (May 30, 2014)

Having a hard time deciding between: 

Laura Mercier, Bobbi Brown, and Estee Lauder lip liners!

I want to get one for my mom but I don't know which one is better when it comes to lip liners. XD She does like Bobbi Brown for most of her makeup but doesn't have any lip products from them, so IDK if it's a good bet to just go with Bobbi Brown as the default choice.

Any advice?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> looks like you have to spend $50.  The GWP just appears once i have $50 of her stuff in my cart.


Thank you! That's so lame. I hate when stores say "with any purchase" and don't say anything about a minimum anywhere and then pull that.


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

Sorry but any purchase should mean any purchase!


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 30, 2014)

I got my boxes today... two identical ones, which is fine. I got the variation with the NP primer, the Revive eye serum, the Caviar CC Cream, the Atelier Cologne, the Lancer eye lifting cream, and the Iluminage Skin Prep Gentle Cleanser. I tallied up the value to be about $200, including the gift card. Not terrible.

Anyway, with my 2 gift cards I picked up the Kiehl's Rare Earth Deep Pore Cleansing Masque ($23) and the Aerin Beauty Rose Balm Lipstick in Pretty ($30). I ended up paying an extra $7.38, $4.38 in tax and $3 for what I went over.


----------



## Polish Jinx (May 30, 2014)

I am sorry if this is a dumb question, but I JUST signed up for my glossybox. I am not impressed to start with that it didnt ship until today (i live in Canada) and by the time it gets here and I drive down across the border to pick it up that the gift card will be about to expire. But anyays, 

Now when I log in to see my available surveys I get these
 

ATELIER COLOGNE (Rose Anonyme Cologne Absolue) 20 INCOMPLETE




LANCER SKINCARE (Eye Contour Lifting Cream) 20 INCOMPLETE



NAPOLEON PERDIS (Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer) 20 INCOMPLETE



PHILIP B (Light-Weight Deep Conditioning Crème Rinse) 20 INCOMPLETE



REVIVE SKINCARE (Eye Renewal Serum Firming Booster) 
So that is obviously what I am getting. BUT...... its only 5 samples and we were supposed to get 6. Was I shorted one? And there was no Philip B products on the list of possible options. I am beyond confused.


----------



## Polish Jinx (May 30, 2014)

purpleorchid said:


> My box arrived today! I received:
> 
> Napoleon Perdis
> 
> ...


My survey has those first 5 on it, so I am assuming my missing item in my box will be the Lancome? Sigh....... I would have loved to get the Chantecaille, or the mascara. I just wanted anything other than the rose scented cologne or hand cream. Guess I should be grateful I didnt get both rose scented items.


----------



## Kookymama (May 30, 2014)

I clicked on "Survey" and they magically appeared.  Here is what I will be getting in my box:

Alterna CC Cream  

Atelier Cologne

Kevin Aucoin Mascara

Lancer Lift Serum 

Napoleaon Primer

Revive Eye Serum

I think this is a pretty good version for me.   I have to say, this is a ton of fun for $21.00.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 30, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> I didn't get a slip, I checked my tracking &amp; this is what it showed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once.  I went to the PO with my tracking number and they were able to track it down, stick on the correct address and get it to me.  Hope that helps.  Here is also the link to USPS's contact info, https://www.usps.com/customer-service/customer-service.htm.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 30, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@v0ltagekid - You can check USPS to see if there is more up to date information.   But, what that message usually means for me is that my personal box exists, its being tossed around a few Newgistics facilities (some shipping middle man type company).  This usually is a two day ordeal all by itself.  Then once USPS gets it, I am golden.  That's where the magic happens.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's been 3 days after my "your box has shipped" email.

Still says "in transit" but no actual tracking info... so sad :'/

I know the ship late in the month but I always used to get my boxes before the month ended.

edit: just checked USPS, it's in NJ... one state away :/ merpppp


----------



## LolaJay (May 30, 2014)

So glad to see surveys up!

I lucked out on my second box - I got the Hourglass mascara!! I absolutely adore Hourglass but I am cheap when it comes to buying for myself and haven't bought many of their products. (Although I did recently pick up the primer because it really is amazing!) I also got a different Lancer product from my first box, and I am also missing something. Keeping my fingers crossed for the Lancome!

A little bummed I missed out on the hand cream but I have a feeling someone might have an overabundance and want to trade!!


----------



## nitelily3 (May 30, 2014)

I got my box and received:

Atelier Cologne

Lancer Lift Serum 

Napoleaon Primer

Revive Eye Serum

Lancome

Philip B

I'm new to cosmetics, especially high end stuff.  I'm 28 - should I seriously start using the eye serums and stuff like the lancome (no wrinkles though I'm finding some grey hairs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) yet? Someone help a girl out!


----------



## LolaJay (May 30, 2014)

nitelily3 said:


> I got my box and received:
> 
> Atelier Cologne
> 
> ...


It's never too early! My mom always says she wishes she started using anti-aging stuff earlier - she looked super young all the way through her 50's but it's catching up to her. I'm 31 and use stuff religiously. I feel like once I hit 30 things have rapidly been declining. So - never too early!!


----------



## fabgirl (May 30, 2014)

No boxes yet and I only have shipping for two but I've seen my spoilers.

Alterna CC Hair

Atelier Rose Cologne

Kevin Aucoin Mascara

Lancer Eye Serum

Napoleon Perdis Primer

Revive Eye lift

All X4. So I am disappointed that I am getting four identical boxes and I only like 2 of the 6. Not one single variation. I ordered four so I could try some different things as well as give some items as gifts. Hopefully I can trade for a few things. And I've never had GB ship so late. I always get it by month end.


----------



## fabgirl (May 30, 2014)

I also keep reminding myself that "Hey they were ony $15 bucks AND a gift card." .). BC wow my post sounded overly grumpy


----------



## Krystan (May 30, 2014)

I peaked at my spoilers just now.. looks like no makeup items.. a lil disappointed but it's alright, I'm still excited for everything!


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

Can you order online? BG has free shipping, at here in the US....



Polish Jinx said:


> I am sorry if this is a dumb question, but I JUST signed up for my glossybox. I am not impressed to start with that it didnt ship until today (i live in Canada) and by the time it gets here and I drive down across the border to pick it up that the gift card will be about to expire. But anyays,
> 
> Now when I log in to see my available surveys I get these
> 
> ...


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 30, 2014)

I'm trying to decide what to spend my GCs on and I was hoping that you ladies with more high-end makeup experience would be willing to weigh in. I'm tempted to get the Guerlain Meteorites but my sephora doesn't carry them so I can't try it out before taking the plunge. I like the idea of being "glowey" but I can't do sparkles without looking like I'm in middle school (I know one day I'll be happy that I always look young for my age but right now it's hard enough to get people, especially older business men, to take me seriously at work without emphasizing my baby face!) Anywho, what's your opinion? Do meteorites fall into the sparkly category?

The other things I'm seriously considering are the YSL touché éclat pen or a perfume (because you can never have too many of those, right?), so any opinions on touché éclat are also appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

nitelily3 said:


> I got my box and received:
> 
> Atelier Cologne
> 
> ...


I don't think it hurts to start early! I'm 24 and I recently decided I need to be proactive and start an anti-aging regimen so these Lancer/Revive products were perfectly timed!



fabgirl said:


> I also keep reminding myself that "Hey they were ony $15 bucks AND a gift card." .). BC wow my post sounded overly grumpy


I've been doing the same thing. I'm still kind of upset about all my dupes and I keep telling myself it's still a great value, I get to pick out my BG order and hopefully I'll be able to try the stuff I wanted through trades.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 30, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I'm trying to decide what to spend my GCs on and I was hoping that you ladies with more high-end makeup experience would be willing to weigh in. I'm tempted to get the Guerlain Meteorites but my sephora doesn't carry them so I can't try it out before taking the plunge. I like the idea of being "glowey" but I can't do sparkles without looking like I'm in middle school (I know one day I'll be happy that I always look young for my age but right now it's hard enough to get people, especially older business men, to take me seriously at work without emphasizing my baby face!) Anywho, what's your opinion? Do meteorites fall into the sparkly category?
> 
> The other things I'm seriously considering are the YSL touché éclat pen or a perfume (because you can never have too many of those, right?), so any opinions on touché éclat are also appreciated. Thanks!


i bought and traded the guerlain meteorites - i think the hourglass amibient lighting powders do a better job of the glow/diffusion thing


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

My husband saw all my boxes and I felt like I needed to explain, after my "they only cost 15 and I get all the products and a 25 dollar gc" he said "you only got 3? You should have gotten more!!!" Whaaaaaat the whaaaaaat! Then I said "I did I have 4 more coming" ... He rolled his eyes and walked out of the room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 30, 2014)

Krystan said:


> I peaked at my spoilers just now.. looks like no makeup items.. a lil disappointed but it's alright, I'm still excited for everything!


same with me... I wanted makeup not skincare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## valeried44 (May 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> My husband saw all my boxes and I felt like I needed to explain, after my "they only cost 15 and I get all the products and a 25 dollar gc" he said "you only got 3? You should have gotten more!!!" Whaaaaaat the whaaaaaat! Then I said "I did I have 4 more coming" ... He rolled his eyes and walked out of the room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


HAHAHA  They just don't understand.  When I get a package, my husband says "I see you got another box of soap in".  I do shop online quite a bit (I live in the middle of nowhere - so that is the only option much of the time) but we have a few nieces that I like to buy gifts for when I see good deals.  

I see that they have Hourglass products on the BG website.  I know I haven't seen that before today.  Now I'm tempted by the ambient lighting powders and blushes.  And their brushes get really good reviews, but are pretty spendy.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 30, 2014)

I have tried the metiorites and hourglass.  The metiorites I think is more of a highlighter and I found I used the hourglass more as a setting powder.    I am very pale and in my 40s.  The hourglass did nothing for me  so I returned it to Sephora.    I use the  metiorites every day and love it.   It the last step in my makeup routine and I find it amazing for me.


----------



## Ashleynn (May 30, 2014)

Hi new poster here. I took a look at what is coming in my 2 boxes and its:

Aerin beauty hand cream

Altena hair cc cream

lancer lift serum intense

Nap perdis foundation

sulwhasoo renovation cream

revive volume eye serum

I love atelier so I got the box because of it. I knew there was a chance of me not getting the Atelier cologne, but I'm still bummed.

Do ladies think/know someone who can trade with me? I'm a bit still unsure of it works.


----------



## jennm149 (May 30, 2014)

Ashleynn said:


> Hi new poster here. I took a look at what is coming in my 2 boxes and its:
> 
> Aerin beauty hand cream
> 
> ...


There's a Glossybox specific swap thread here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132418-glossybox-bergdorf-goodman-swap/

Sent you a PM.


----------



## jennm149 (May 30, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> HAHAHA  They just don't understand.  When I get a package, my husband says "I see you got another box of soap in".  I do shop online quite a bit (I live in the middle of nowhere - so that is the only option much of the time) but we have a few nieces that I like to buy gifts for when I see good deals.
> 
> I see that they have Hourglass products on the BG website.  I know I haven't seen that before today.  Now I'm tempted by the ambient lighting powders and blushes.  And their brushes get really good reviews, but are pretty spendy.


I got 7 packages on Tuesday (only 1 of them a GB, and only 1 more on the way, though).  My husband is a collector, so he's usually got more mail than me, but even he is rolling his eyes at the quantity of packages. And unfortunately for me, he works at home and I can't get packages at work, so there's no way to avoid him knowing exactly how many orders I place.

FWIW, I got one of the HG brushes with the ambient lighting powder.  I got the Dim Light powder and it just didn't seem to do much for my relatively light (NC 20) skin.  Maybe I'm not using it right, but I wasn't "wowed" by it.


----------



## feisty1 (May 30, 2014)

Received my 1st box today. This one didn't have the surprise item. That one should be here tomorrow.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

@@feisty1 So jealous of that mascara!

Also, I emailed BG about the Laura Mercier GWP and they told me to forward the order confirmation and they'll make sure the eye cream gets added to my order. Yay!!


----------



## feisty1 (May 30, 2014)

I was surprised by that item because it was actually one I wanted to try and I never get that lucky! I like the cologne, unfortunately my little chi doesn't. She has allergies. So I had to scrub to get some of it off and will only be wearing this when I go out.


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> My husband saw all my boxes and I felt like I needed to explain, after my "they only cost 15 and I get all the products and a 25 dollar gc" he said "you only got 3? You should have gotten more!!!" Whaaaaaat the whaaaaaat! Then I said "I did I have 4 more coming" ... He rolled his eyes and walked out of the room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


AHAHAHA!  I laughed so hard reading this because I just got one today and I was telling my husband about it and he said the EXACT SAME THING!  So I told him I got two more and he just said "Oh, Sarah..."  

Whee!!  And I got the Lancome as my Mystery item (the one that didn't appear on my surveys) which was JUST what I wanted!! Yay!


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> HAHAHA  They just don't understand.  When I get a package, my husband says "I see you got another box of soap in".  I do shop online quite a bit (I live in the middle of nowhere - so that is the only option much of the time) but we have a few nieces that I like to buy gifts for when I see good deals.
> 
> I see that they have Hourglass products on the BG website.  I know I haven't seen that before today.  Now I'm tempted by the ambient lighting powders and blushes.  And their brushes get really good reviews, but are pretty spendy.


Thanks for posting about the Hourglass I really wanted to try their pen eyeliner. I do have pen eyeliner on my wish list....


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> AHAHAHA!  I laughed so hard reading this because I just got one today and I was telling my husband about it and he said the EXACT SAME THING!  So I told him I got two more and he just said "Oh, Sarah..."
> 
> Whee!!  And I got the Lancome as my Mystery item (the one that didn't appear on my surveys) which was JUST what I wanted!! Yay!


See if the men think it's a deal you know it is!! Hope my mystery item is the Lancome!


----------



## fabgirl (May 30, 2014)

Ashleynn said:


> Hi new poster here. I took a look at what is coming in my 2 boxes and its:
> 
> Aerin beauty hand cream
> 
> ...


There is a separate trade thread and I know a lot of ladies are interested in trades. I myself will be trading this cologne, as I do not need four ofthem. Lol. I'm not on that trade thread yet I'm still waiting for my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

3 more boxes came today!!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 30, 2014)

Wow this thread really blew up over the last day or two! 

I got my box about a week ago and got a similar variation to others on the thread.  Loved the samples I got and the $25 GC is an awesome bonus.  I only got one box (and for free with glossydots!) and while I'm kinda sorta kicking myself for not buying more, I'm still excited to narrow down what I want at BG!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 30, 2014)

Still no backdoor tracking, still in pack, still no surveys (I clicked to check, not a single one), and still no sign of them shipping. I about ready to message them on FB this is ridiculous. Even if they shipped them today they wouldn't arrive in my delivery date window, which is "Between 5/26/14 and 6/7/14".  :angry:


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Still no backdoor tracking, still in pack, still no surveys (I clicked to check, not a single one), and still no sign of them shipping. I about ready to message them on FB this is ridiculous. Even if they shipped them today they wouldn't arrive in my delivery date window, which is "Between 5/26/14 and 6/7/14".  :angry:


Do you know your box numbers? Maybe it's in a batch that's gone out...


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> Do you know your box numbers? Maybe it's in a batch that's gone out...


Edit: Duh, I'm a dumb. Yeah I hope, I decided to message them, so we'll see. I see on their Facebook page they just keep replying to people saying they'll be there between 5/27 and 6/8. And people are like, well three of those days have passed, and the 8th is a Sunday...so hopefully they get sent out today.


----------



## ikecarus (May 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Still no backdoor tracking, still in pack, still no surveys (I clicked to check, not a single one), and still no sign of them shipping. I about ready to message them on FB this is ridiculous. Even if they shipped them today they wouldn't arrive in my delivery date window, which is "Between 5/26/14 and 6/7/14".  :angry:


Nooooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

Sorry I was talking about order numbers, I think they are shipped based off that. At least it seems that way...


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> Sorry I was talking about order numbers, I think they are shipped based off that. At least it seems that way...


I wonder if they do it by number but also name since so many of you got the same box for all or many of them.


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

I think they pack in batches according to order number, based off my past multi box orders. My numbers that have shipped:

606862

608889

608892

608894

610835

610837

616663 (still in route) If your numbers are after this it may be shipped, but not showing (these order numbers all started with 100)


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 30, 2014)

@@SaraP Mine are all in the 613xxx and 614xxx range. I got a reply back from GB on FB and they said my surveys should be up, they're not, and keep saying "Boxes will be arriving between 5/27 and 6/8". I'm like yeah, but you didn't answer me if mine have shipped yet...


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

Okay girls anyone in that number range have their boxes shipped or surveys up??? My 616663 is in route and sitting in KY since the 28. I placed this hours before they ran out.

*Hopefully our boxes are partying together in KY and will arrive early next week.

*This box had a problem with the survey, it wasn't showing all 6 items, maybe they are working on that...


----------



## lannf (May 30, 2014)

Got all three of my boxes and they were identical except one box had the Chantecaille lip gloss and the other two had the Iluminage cleanser.  So I got three Atelier colognes, three Napoleon Pardis primers, three Revive Volumizing Eye serums, three Alterna CC creams, and three Lancer eye lifting creams.  Not really disappointed, although I would have loved to try the Kevyn Aucoin mascara or the Lancome cream.  With my $75 giftcards I ordered Bobbi Brown cream eyeshadow and gel eyeliner, and the Chantecaille lip gloss which I fell in love with.  This was an amazing month for Glossybox and I can't help but to think next month will be a disappointment.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 30, 2014)

I just placed my order, but I am waiting for my order confirmation. Please come soon! It is hard for me to believe I got such a great deal without the proof!


----------



## Lavendar77 (May 30, 2014)

I received my box today and I LOVE it. Already spent the gift card.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lavendar77 (May 30, 2014)

I hope you get your box soon.


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

Lavendar77 said:


> I received my box today and I LOVE it. Already spent the gift card.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What did you pick out with the gc??


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

I just placed an order for Clinique's Superprimer (I like it better then my Hourglass primer) and Estee Lauder's DW Stay in place concealer. Not the most exciting $50, but I need the primer and wanted to try the concealer.

I did gift wrap them both and added blank note cards! Now what to do with the extra $100. I think I want to try the Hourglass pen liner and Kevin Aucion Sensual Skin Enhancer. I will still have $20, maybe brush cleaner?


----------



## Kdlane (May 30, 2014)

I was told two months ago that May and June Glossy boxes would be special; from Glossy's customer service lady.


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> I was told two months ago that May and June Glossy boxes would be special; from Glossy's customer service lady.


I remember hearing this too...


----------



## janessapk (May 30, 2014)

I'm still waiting on my 4 boxes, but I followed the advice here in the threads (thank you!!) and went to the surveys to see what was coming. Looks like I got identical boxes:

4 Caviar Cream (blech, will seriously trade this for anything)

4 Rose Cologne (stoked; I love rose-scented everything)

3 Kevyn Aucoin Mascara

4 Lancer Lift Serum

4 Napoleon Perdis primer

4 Revive eye serum

I have no thoughts on the last four; do I really need EIGHT eye serums? Nope. Stoked to try the mascara and the primer, I guess. And it looks like I'm only getting three of the mascaras, so no idea what the mystery item will be (hopefully Lancome or lip gloss!).


----------



## beautymama (May 30, 2014)

Polish Jinx said:


> I am sorry if this is a dumb question, but I JUST signed up for my glossybox. I am not impressed to start with that it didnt ship until today (i live in Canada) and by the time it gets here and I drive down across the border to pick it up that the gift card will be about to expire. But anyays,
> 
> Now when I log in to see my available surveys I get these
> 
> ...


That's the same box my Glossybox account showed as well.  But my other box had 6.  I am probably going to e-mail the and see why...


----------



## Deareux (May 30, 2014)

I just got 2 of my 3 boxes today! They're both the same, but the Kevin Aucoin mascara is actually full sized!


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2014)

beautymama said:


> That's the same box my Glossybox account showed as well.  But my other box had 6.  I am probably going to e-mail the and see why...


Mine did this but it came with six and the sixth was the Lancome!!  Don't worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (May 30, 2014)

I'm so bummed - one of my 2 boxes appears to have been lost.  The tracking shows that it was delivered yesterday but I didn't receive it (received other boxes and mail though).  I'm still waiting to hear back from Customer Service.  Doubt that they will be able to re-issue it since it was sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kdlane (May 30, 2014)

http://www.beautylaunchpad.com/node/17823

I also found this

Perhaps for Glossybox USA July??


----------



## Deareux (May 30, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> http://www.beautylaunchpad.com/node/17823
> 
> I also found this
> 
> Perhaps for Glossybox USA July??


It says that the collaboration will premier in July at CPNA, but the box will be available for consumers in August. At CPNA, attendees will be able to pick their own samples for the box. There are 20 brands to pick from at 7 samples per attendee. In August, the box will go on sale in a limited edition run from Glossybox.


----------



## wahina83 (May 30, 2014)

I purchased 3 boxes, 2 for myself and 1 as a gift. 1st box arrived and was NP primer, Lancer lift serum intense, caviar cc cream, revive eye serum, aerin rose lotion, and sulwhasoo cream. It appears that other 2 Boxes will both have atelier cologne, np primer, Lancer serum intense, revive eye serum, caviar cc, and a mystery item.

Has anyone seen lancome cream in their surveys? Hopefully that's the mystery item!

Question: I want to use bg gc on pressed powder... should I get chanel, guerlain, or yves saint laurent?


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I just got 2 of my 3 boxes today! They're both the same, but the Kevin Aucoin mascara is actually full sized!


Did everyone get a full size Kevin Aucoin mascara?


----------



## beautymama (May 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Mine did this but it came with six and the sixth was the Lancome!!  Don't worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you, I feel so much better now!  I REALLLY hope I get the Lancôme as well!


----------



## dash4 (May 30, 2014)

OH geesh. I am going through a nightmare right now.. They charged my credit card once full order AND a separate charge for the cost of one of the blushes I purchased ( I think it was just a pending charge but the GCs were NOT credited to the item shipped and it they charged my CC for that)... So I cancelled the order.. Only got 2 items cancelled - one has already shipped.. When I was on the phone with customer service -- the remaining gift cards worked.. but online - they will not.  I have no idea what is going on.  

Such a long story.. but I think it stems from the fact that some of the items had to be shipped from a store rather than their warehouse, so beware if you're going to go that route.  Try to separate your orders if you have items coming from a store and try not to use your CC on those orders.. I will try to hash this mess out tomorrow.


----------



## ikecarus (May 30, 2014)

dash4 said:


> OH geesh. I am going through a nightmare right now.. They charged my credit card once full order AND a separate charge for the cost of one of the blushes I purchased ( I think it was just a pending charge but the GCs were NOT credited to the item shipped and it they charged my CC for that)... So I cancelled the order.. Only got 2 items cancelled - one has already shipped.. When I was on the phone with customer service -- the remaining gift cards worked.. but online - they will not.  I have no idea what is going on.
> 
> Such a long story.. but I think it stems from the fact that some of the items had to be shipped from a store rather than their warehouse, so beware if you're going to go that route.  Try to separate your orders if you have items coming from a store and try not to use your CC on those orders.. I will try to hash this mess out tomorrow.


Yikes! Thanks for the heads up because there's something I want (a bracelet) that ships directly from a store... I guess I'll order the bracelet separately, apply my GCs... and then use the leftover balance on the GCs on a different order. 

Hope you get it all sorted out!


----------



## aweheck (May 30, 2014)

Wow, what a headache for you! Hope you get it straightened out with them without too much more trouble! This months "other" Sub boxes have not been smooth saling. May has kind of been a fowl up month!


----------



## feisty1 (May 30, 2014)

Sorry that happened! Thanks so much for the heads up! How do we know if an item ships from the store? Does it say when you add it to the cart?


----------



## Shalott (May 30, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Sorry that happened! Thanks so much for the heads up! How do we know if an item ships from the store? Does it say when you add it to the cart?


 It will say on the product page, where it says IN STOCK there will be something like THIS PRODUCT SHIPS FROM STORE. With BG/NM items will ship from stores if they are no longer available at the shipping center. I run into this most often with LE items.

HOWEVER - their website design is archaic, so it is possible that an item will be coming from the store, but they haven't update the status online so if you are very concerned with something it is best to contact customer service.

ETA: Also, if something is still showing on the website but shows out of stock, or back ordered, give it a few days and the SHIPS FROM STORE message may pop up. Like I said, it sometimes takes a while.


----------



## SaraP (May 30, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Sorry that happened! Thanks so much for the heads up! How do we know if an item ships from the store? Does it say when you add it to the cart?


Yes once the item is in your cart and you go to check out it show, in stock or ships from store. One thing I want ships from store...I'll have to watch that transaction carefully!


----------



## dash4 (May 30, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Yikes! Thanks for the heads up because there's something I want (a bracelet) that ships directly from a store... I guess I'll order the bracelet separately, apply my GCs... and then use the leftover balance on the GCs on a different order.
> 
> Hope you get it all sorted out!


Yes,  the separate charge for the blush was made from a store in NY, NY... and the initial charge was made from bergdorf's website.. So the store sales associate clearly charged me for the blush again.    So yeah, I would definitely not link up my CC to any order that is shipping from a store.  The CS rep helping me sort things out - only could see limited info on her computer, so I assume it is the same (if not worse) in stores..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



feisty1 said:


> Sorry that happened! Thanks so much for the heads up! How do we know if an item ships from the store? Does it say when you add it to the cart?


Yes, it gives a warning.. When you select the color  -- below it says something like "This item will be shipped from the Bergdorf Goodman store and unfortunately cannot be shipped to Canada"...


----------



## katyrn (May 30, 2014)

What is the Lancome cream?


----------



## feisty1 (May 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> Yes once the item is in your cart and you go to check out it show, in stock or ships from store. One thing I want ships from store...I'll have to watch that transaction carefully!


 Thanks for that! I will need to place my order on payday just in case they overcharge me!


----------



## Deareux (May 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> Did everyone get a full size Kevin Aucoin mascara?


I would assume that everyone who got the KA mascara got a full sized one. But not everyone got a KA mascara in their box. I wonder if the Hourglass mascara is full sized too.


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2014)

katyrn said:


> What is the Lancome cream?


Lancome Absolue L'Extrait...  $360 bucks for a 1.7oz jar 

We get 5ml.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (May 30, 2014)

Surprisingly I love the cologne.  Thanks for the earlier reviews.  It has to be tried on. So glad I gave it a chance.

@@SaraP ~ The Kevin Aucoin mascara I received is the same size as one of my samples from a Clinique set.  You know the kind you get with minimum purchase.  So, its generous at .14 oz but, is marked as a sample on the cardboard thingy it came attached too.  I think the product card says full size would be .35 oz.


----------



## quene8106 (May 30, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I clicked on "Survey" and they magically appeared.  Here is what I will be getting in my box:
> 
> Alterna CC Cream
> 
> ...


I'm getting this box too! Actually two dupe boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Oh well, one of those boxes will be going to my big sister (aka maid of honor)


----------



## ikecarus (May 31, 2014)

Yay, all three of my (dupe) boxes are at my local post office so I should be able to get them tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Lancome Absolue L'Extrait...  $360 bucks for a 1.7oz jar
> 
> We get 5ml.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


dammmn! that sounds nice. my brain is too lazy to calculate how much that is worth but i'm assuming it's at least $21, lol


----------



## aweheck (May 31, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I clicked on "Survey" and they magically appeared.  Here is what I will be getting in my box:
> 
> Alterna CC Cream
> 
> ...


. LOL! I looked in mine and I have this same BOX times 5... But minus one of the Mascara's, so I have a surprise item coming in one of the boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm okay with this! Hope I like the perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 31, 2014)

My beauty army!


----------



## aweheck (May 31, 2014)

sarap said:


> My beauty army!


 looks mighty nice!


----------



## Animezing (May 31, 2014)

sarap said:


> My beauty army!


Can I be Co-captain? Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 31, 2014)

Ugh Glissybox customer service is really off their game. One of my boxes has been pending since I paid for it in EARLY May. They keep telling me all is good but I think they're looking at an old gift sub not a current one. My other three boxes have shipped bit this one still says Pay Pending! Can't get anyone to hear me!!


----------



## Animezing (May 31, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Ugh Glissybox customer service is really off their game. One of my boxes has been pending since I paid for it in EARLY May. They keep telling me all is good but I think they're looking at an old gift sub not a current one. My other three boxes have shipped bit this one still says Pay Pending! Can't get anyone to hear me!!


Have you tried messaging them on Facebook? Some MuT members have had better luck there.


----------



## ikecarus (May 31, 2014)

sarap said:


> My beauty army!


omg this is AMAZING XD


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 31, 2014)

Made my purchase! I got a Laura Mercier hand cream in Ambre Vanilla plus the eye cream GWP (which magically started working in my cart), Dior Fluid Stick in Pandore, YSL Beaute Gloss in Rose Jersey, YSL Glossy Stains in Encre Rose and Fuschia Fugitive, and Lancome Amethyst Glam eyeshadow palette.

Seeing the total shrink from $202 to $2 was a thing of beauty!  :wub:


----------



## aweheck (May 31, 2014)

Like using a magic wand? I hope to get ahold of that magic next week when my boxes X5 arrive! Shopping spree!


----------



## dash4 (May 31, 2014)

I just checked and my GCs are working again... and I re-ordered the part that needs to be shipped from a store.. We'll see how it works out.  I will have to ship back the one item they charged to my CC though..

@@Kookymama ~  I think the full size is .18oz .   Most macaras are around .27 oz - .3 oz .. But Aucoin's products are usually small.  I have his Sculpting powder.. and the Too Faced Chocolate Soleil MINI has more product.. I also have the candlight/sculpting cream and it has less product than most eyeshadows..   The .14 oz is pretty generous sample size for Aucoin, but next to other brands - it is just a normal sample size.


----------



## Deareux (May 31, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Surprisingly I love the cologne.  Thanks for the earlier reviews.  It has to be tried on. So glad I gave it a chance.
> 
> @@SaraP ~ The Kevin Aucoin mascara I received is the same size as one of my samples from a Clinique set.  You know the kind you get with minimum purchase.  So, its generous at .14 oz but, is marked as a sample on the cardboard thingy it came attached too.  I think the product card says full size would be .35 oz.


It's odd that some people got full size KA mascara while others got sample sizes. Maybe it has to do with the overall box value.


----------



## princess2010 (May 31, 2014)

I ordered the Hourglass Luminous Flush blush with one of my GC and I'm going to order a YSL lippie when my other box comes in. I'm so excited!


----------



## LindaD (May 31, 2014)

Huh, that's weird, I thought the BG site was down. I've been getting this the past few days:






Edit: Nevermind, I just cleared my cookies and it's normal again.


----------



## Kookymama (May 31, 2014)

@@dash4 -  The product card says full size would be $32.00 @ .35 oz.   Who knows maybe there are other sizes in between. 

@@Deareux ~ Is yours the .35oz?

I am oh so happy with the one I got.  I have only used it once and I still think my $16.00 mascara is still the keeper.  I have bought full sizes of products from my last three glossy boxes.  I am hoping to use everything in this one but, not feel the need to buy stuff.

@@SaraP -  you mentioned wanting to get the Estee Lauder Concealer.   Macy's has an estee lauder gift bag for summer.  I think you have to purchase skin care or foundation.  Not sure if this would apply.  I just bought foundation and was hoping to get a sample of a concealer this week and then buy it from BG.  But, if I can get the bag.........  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 31, 2014)

@@Kookymama Yes, the two that I recieved are both full sizes. They didn't come on a card, but in a box like a normal mascara. I'll take a picture tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 31, 2014)

On the Glossybox website at the bottom where they have all the products you could have gotten in the box, there's 2 Kevyn Aucoin mascaras. One is the curling one and is in a red tube, the other is the essential and is black.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 31, 2014)

Ya'll I just got my boxes, the KA mascara is .14 oz, NOT full size!

My card says my box is V3

It has the following:

Napoleon persist auto pilot pre foundation skin primer, 0.5 oz

Revive intense volumizing eye serum, 0.1 oz

Alterna caviar cc cream .85 oz

Atelier cologne, rose anonyme cologne absolue, .24 oz

Kevin aucoin the essential mascara, .14 oz, and

Lancer lift serum intense, .17 oz


----------



## dash4 (May 31, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@dash4 -  The product card says full size would be $32.00 @ .35 oz.   Who knows maybe there are other sizes in between.


Oh interesting.. Is it on the cardboard box the mascara is in?  I tried to read the print but it is too small.. I guess it doesn't really matter.

I like the mascara's brush but I am not that impressed with the formula.  It is so dry.. I will keep trying it though..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 31, 2014)

Animezing said:


> Have you tried messaging them on Facebook? Some MuT members have had better luck there.


I've had luck getting them to answer, but she's giving me a canned response and not even reading what I'm saying. I wrote back yesterday telling her my surveys are still not up after she stated they should be. For the record, this morning they're still not there, I'm clicking them and nothing is there. Then I ask when my boxes will *ship*, and she just keeps repeating your boxes will arrive before 6/8. So if she doesn't have access to that information she should just tell me that, instead of repeating they will arrive before 6/8 like a mantra she's trying to convince herself is true.


----------



## ikecarus (May 31, 2014)

Yay! All three boxes arrived safe and sound.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

I still can't believe that Glossybox actually made it to me in the month it's supposed to. Seriously, this is a miracle for them. XDDD


----------



## Kookymama (May 31, 2014)

@ ~ Aha! That explains it.  Good catch on the 2 mascaras.

I tried the Revive Eye serum last night and this morning.  Holy hotness!  Under my eyes were red and burning.  I removed as much as I could.  It must have some mighty fine stuff in it.  I think I will switch to once a day and see what happens.  The burning subsided quickly and makeup covered it easily.   BTW, I don't have sensitive skin.


----------



## LolaJay (May 31, 2014)

My last box should be here within the hour!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 31, 2014)

My kevyn aucoin mascara is travel size.  .14 or something


----------



## Sadejane (May 31, 2014)

I used my gift card to order a Tory Burch bracelet.  It was on sale for $87 (regularly $127) and the gift card knocked the price down to $62.  I looked at Ebay first and there are quite a few bracelets going for $45 to $60. . but a shiny new one from Bergdorf's seemed like more of a treat.  The gift card worked great, no problems!  

I've been using the Revive under eye serum for just two days and I'm already noticing a decrease in fine lines.  I bought the Clarisonic Opal yesterday and plan on making the most of that expensive serum (plus the other fancy serums I've been getting in sub boxes) by using it with the Opal.


----------



## NeisDreams (May 31, 2014)

So I need some advice/ recommendations.

I'm in the market for a new foundation/ powder. I combination skin.

I currently use Mac studio sculpt foundation which I love, but when I wear it too many days in a row I start to break out a little bit. That's no good.

I also use Mac powder that I think is only ok.

I am thinking that I might use my gift cards to try a new foundation and powder... so that even if I hate what I try, it wouldn't be like I had actually spent any money on it.

Can anybody recommend their personal favorites?

Thanks!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 31, 2014)

Are all the Chantecaille glosses in the framboise color or are there variations?


----------



## Deareux (May 31, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ya'll I just got my boxes, the KA mascara is .14 oz, NOT full size!
> 
> My card says my box is V3
> 
> ...


How big is your KA mascara (as in how big is the tube in inches)? Mine are pretty big, but if it is a sample, it's the biggest mascara sample I've ever seen. Ugh! I want to go home and triple check for sure!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 31, 2014)

NeisDreams said:


> So I need some advice/ recommendations.
> 
> I'm in the market for a new foundation/ powder. I combination skin.
> 
> ...


 I use  Lancôme  teint idole ultra  24 hour makeup ( love it)   and  Givenchy photo perfection fluid foundation they are both great


----------



## pbpink (May 31, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I'm trying to decide what to spend my GCs on and I was hoping that you ladies with more high-end makeup experience would be willing to weigh in. I'm tempted to get the Guerlain Meteorites but my sephora doesn't carry them so I can't try it out before taking the plunge. I like the idea of being "glowey" but I can't do sparkles without looking like I'm in middle school (I know one day I'll be happy that I always look young for my age but right now it's hard enough to get people, especially older business men, to take me seriously at work without emphasizing my baby face!) Anywho, what's your opinion? Do meteorites fall into the sparkly category?
> 
> The other things I'm seriously considering are the YSL touché éclat pen or a perfume (because you can never have too many of those, right?), so any opinions on touché éclat are also appreciated. Thanks!



guerlain reformulated the meteorites this year and now they def have a sparkle to them, guerlain makes amazing bronzers that are matte though!!


----------



## pbpink (May 31, 2014)

wahina83 said:


> I purchased 3 boxes, 2 for myself and 1 as a gift. 1st box arrived and was NP primer, Lancer lift serum intense, caviar cc cream, revive eye serum, aerin rose lotion, and sulwhasoo cream. It appears that other 2 Boxes will both have atelier cologne, np primer, Lancer serum intense, revive eye serum, caviar cc, and a mystery item.
> 
> Has anyone seen lancome cream in their surveys? Hopefully that's the mystery item!
> 
> Question: I want to use bg gc on pressed powder... should I get chanel, guerlain, or yves saint laurent?


chanel les beiges is amazing! it comes in a whole range of colors and has shea butter in it which really makes your face feel so soft! i used a darker color as a bronzer but a light color could be perfect for a powder and the packaging is amazing along with quite a nice brush - HTH


----------



## feisty1 (May 31, 2014)

Received my last box today. The box was the exact same as my 1st one and the surprise gift was the hourglass mascara (same as first box). Should I contact then about doing that survey since my survey for this product is not up?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 31, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Received my last box today. The box was the exact same as my 1st one and the surprise gift was the hourglass mascara (same as first box). Should I contact then about doing that survey since my survey for this product is not up?


Your so lucky to get mascara.  really wish I got a makeup item.


----------



## pbpink (May 31, 2014)

NeisDreams said:


> So I need some advice/ recommendations.
> 
> I'm in the market for a new foundation/ powder. I combination skin.
> 
> ...


chanel has just come out with a new foundation in a black bottle, it is all over youtube, try and do a search! ysl youth foundation has rec'd a lot of great reviews! i use guerlain bb cream in med and love it and again for the powder, i def recommend chanel les beiges powder, its amazing!! it's very sheer so you can't really get the wrong color, the only color that is a little off is 50 which has a reddish undertone - i am prob like a MAC nc 37 and use the les beiges in 70 but i use to give a warm bronze glow, if i was using it for powder i would get 40! HTH!


----------



## SaraP (May 31, 2014)

Here's my guess at the KA mascara different size thing, I bet they ran out of sample sizes and BG subbed full sized ones.

Also thanks for the gap heads up!

*gwp not gap (stupid auto correct)



Kookymama said:


> @@dash4 - The product card says full size would be $32.00 @ .35 oz. Who knows maybe there are other sizes in between.
> 
> @@Deareux ~ Is yours the .35oz?
> 
> ...


----------



## Deareux (May 31, 2014)

Here's a picture of one of my glossyboxes:







And here's my mascara:






If you read on my information card, it says that the full-size is $28 for 0.18 oz. You can see on the box of my mascara that the net weight is 0.18 oz. So according to the information card, this mascara is the full sized version. Which seems right, because my full-sized mascaras from other brands are around 0.20 oz net weight. According to the box specifics on BG's website, the sample size is supposed to be 0.14 oz, which is only 1 gram less than the full sized version.

For those who got the sample size of this mascara, how big does it say the full sized version is on your information card?


----------



## ikecarus (May 31, 2014)

Now that I have my hands on the actual items... I have to say that I really like a lot of the scents!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I designated one box as my "experiment" box so I'll actually use and try everything. Sometimes I feel guilty about trying something I'm not 100% about because it means I can't trade it afterward. XD 

*Alterna CAVIAR CC Cream* - I LOVE how this smells. I'll have to see how it works! (edit to add: it reminds me of Toni &amp; Guy's Casual Sea Salt Texturizing Spray) 

*Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer* - Not bad, it fades away after a while. 

*Sulwhasoo Timetreasure Renovating Cream* - I can see why people wouldn't like the scent, but it smells like fresh earth to me and I think it's lovely. If you like gardening, I think you'd be more than okay with how it smells! It also kind of reminds me of ginseng. 

*Aerin Beauty Rose Hand &amp; Body Cream *- Still on the fence about this one... it's pretty floral, but it's also very sweet! Which was a nice surprise. It's definitely not your typical artificial rose fragrance... it kind of reminds me of a blend between rose/lychee with an emphasis on rose. (edit to add: better description of this would be a rose-lychee macaron!)


----------



## Jacatac (May 31, 2014)

I ordered a gift box and luckily the items were different than in my regular sub.  I tried the Lancome product with the rose stem cells and it is AMAZING!  It smells great and it has made a difference just in the couple of days I have used it.


----------



## feisty1 (May 31, 2014)

Rose alert: I wore the perfume out to dinner and my husband loved it but... I think it might have triggered a migraine. Not sure if it was the cologne or allergies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it so I am going to tempt fate and wear it again tonight. If it triggers anything I will just have to drink a bigger glass of wine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Funny thing, I can wear Tom Ford with no problems so I am leaning toward allergies.

Edited: because wine and auto correct don't mix!


----------



## Deareux (May 31, 2014)

I tried the perfume today, and while I can certainly appreciate it, it's just a bit too much for me and triggers my nausea. I will definitely keep at least one bottle though, since I have the need to obtain all of the perfume miniatures!


----------



## JenTX (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone have a YSL Kiss &amp; Blush? I'm debating what to get with my gift card and that is a possibility.


----------



## penny13 (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with the Guerlain Meteorites? I know these have been a popular item, but I'm wondering if anyone has tried the previous formula (Teint Rose) and think it's worth it to buy these from somewhere like ebay instead of buying the new formulation.  People seem to love the old formula so much...but I have gift cards to spend...help! =)


----------



## Deareux (May 31, 2014)

*ah-hem* *steps in*

@ - I have tried the kiss and blush, although I don't currently own it. The colors are nice and vivid; I like that the texture allows you proper time to blend as a blush. Most colors are wearable either way, but one or two may be a bit much on the cheeks unless you apply very lightly.

@@penny13 - I have never tried the old formula, so I don't have much to compare it to. But I recently received a generous sample of it from a Sephora promo (yes, that promo from a month ago. It may seem like a small sample, but it lasts and lasts) and am quite in love. The finish is very natural, doesn't look too powdery or caked on. I'm planning to buy the full-size with my last gift card. If you redness in your skin, they say shade Clair works best, otherwise Mediu or Dore is fine.


----------



## penny13 (May 31, 2014)

Deareux said:


> *ah-hem* *steps in*
> 
> @ - I have tried the kiss and blush, although I don't currently own it. The colors are nice and vivid; I like that the texture allows you proper time to blend as a blush. Most colors are wearable either way, but one or two may be a bit much on the cheeks unless you apply very lightly.
> 
> @@penny13 - I have never tried the old formula, so I don't have much to compare it to. But I recently received a generous sample of it from a Sephora promo (yes, that promo from a month ago. It may seem like a small sample, but it lasts and lasts) and am quite in love. The finish is very natural, doesn't look too powdery or caked on. I'm planning to buy the full-size with my last gift card. If you redness in your skin, they say shade Clair works best, otherwise Mediu or Dore is fine.


Somehow, I knew I could count on you to help! =) Now I just need to figure out if I have redness in my skin.... (I suck at makeup.)


----------



## Deareux (May 31, 2014)

penny13 said:


> Somehow, I knew I could count on you to help! =) Now I just need to figure out if I have redness in my skin.... (I suck at makeup.)


Dom to the rescue!


----------



## Shalott (May 31, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Received my last box today. The box was the exact same as my 1st one and the surprise gift was the hourglass mascara (same as first box). Should I contact then about doing that survey since my survey for this product is not up?


 Ohh, your mystery item was the Hourglass? I have a gift box coming with a surprise item; I so, so hope that it is that mascara. It's my fave!


----------



## SaraP (May 31, 2014)

Please let my mystery item be the hourglass!

*No wait if someone out there is granting wishes please let it be the full sized KA mascara...


----------



## Animezing (May 31, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I've had luck getting them to answer, but she's giving me a canned response and not even reading what I'm saying. I wrote back yesterday telling her my surveys are still not up after she stated they should be. For the record, this morning they're still not there, I'm clicking them and nothing is there. Then I ask when my boxes will *ship*, and she just keeps repeating your boxes will arrive before 6/8. So if she doesn't have access to that information she should just tell me that, instead of repeating they will arrive before 6/8 like a mantra she's trying to convince herself is true.


Sorry to hear that. I really wish they would get their act together, because I do love their boxes. However, I doubt that I'll renew my yearly sub with them if they continue to provide crummy customer service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 31, 2014)

I wish for the Lancome cream!


----------



## katyrn (May 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Lancome Absolue L'Extrait...  $360 bucks for a 1.7oz jar
> 
> We get 5ml.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ahhhh. Thanks for that! Well, that cream looks very nice. And by my calculations, that 5ml sample would still be worth $36!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 31, 2014)

My trading has gone really well  . I will have everything from all the boxes except the hourglass mascara and the  lip gloss.      I actually purchased  a glossybox from Bergdorf  today . I was just curious to see  what I would get  I also got a  bunch of purple eyeshadow.   Shiseido  luminizing eye trio in boudoir and   bouquet . I also got the Lancôme  color design eye brightening all in one 5 shadow palete in  amethyst glam.  Got this all with my gift cards.   Having fun trying everything.   Really happy with this months glossybox !


----------



## wadedl (Jun 1, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Does anyone have a YSL Kiss &amp; Blush? I'm debating what to get with my gift card and that is a possibility.


I tried one on my cheeks at Sephora and the colors are gorgeous and can be quite intense but sheer easily. I would not try one of those testers on my lips so I can't give any feedback on that. I may buy Prune Impertinente but I have a goal to finish at least one full size product before I buy anything else. Nail polish does not count ;P

I am in search of a Tiffany Blue to go with my Tiffany heart I wear regularly. The front runner is Illamasqua Nomad at the moment it is really green but wears really nicely. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Ashleynn (Jun 1, 2014)

MadMaks said:


> Question... Can you use the Bergdorf Goodman GCs @ Neiman Marcus?


I ended up using my gift cards at Neiman Marcus because they had the Libra Estee Lauder compact in stock. Even if they didn't have it in stock, Neiman Marcus has more options than Bergdorf.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 1, 2014)

Ashleynn said:


> I ended up using my gift cards at Neiman Marcus because they had the Libra Estee Lauder compact in stock. Even if they didn't have it in stock, Neiman Marcus has more options than Bergdorf.


Wait what! I can use the glossybox gc at Neiman Marcus too?


----------



## Ashleynn (Jun 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> Wait what! I can use the glossybox gc at Neiman Marcus too?


Yup. I remembered her post asking about it, and since Bergdorf is under Neiman Marcus I thought it likely. I received my box today and tried it out and it works.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 1, 2014)

That's a blessing and a curse...now I will really have too many options :w00t:


----------



## SaraP (Jun 1, 2014)

THEY! CARRY! FRESH! Ahhhhhhh!!!

*and Nars!!! Double Ahhhhh AHHHH!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 1, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Rose alert: I wore the perfume out to dinner and my husband loved it but... I think it might have triggered a migraine. Not sure if it was the cologne or allergies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it so I am going to tempt fate and wear it again tonight. If it triggers anything I will just have to drink a bigger glass of wine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Funny thing, I can wear Tom Ford with no problems so I am leaning toward allergies.
> 
> Edited: because wine and auto correct don't mix!





Deareux said:


> I tried the perfume today, and while I can certainly appreciate it, it's just a bit too much for me and triggers my nausea. I will definitely keep at least one bottle though, since I have the need to obtain all of the perfume miniatures!


Yeah.... I was not too much a fan of it, but I think I was more or less romanticized by the idea rather than objectively liking rose. However, I did layer this with my favourite perfume -- Tom Ford Black Orchid -- and it does add an interesting additional twist to it. I think of a of perfumes that way -- good for blending. Maybe if you have ones you already like, it might work together? (Though admittedly I am probably biased in this as there is less than a handful of perfumes I would think would not go well together with Black Orchid... still, better than wasting a rather nice and interesting perfume.)


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

omg we can use the gift cards at neiman marcus????? ahhhhhh I'm going to have to re-think what I want!!!! XD


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh man, if I had known we could use the GCs at NM, I would have gotten more boxes. XD


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 1, 2014)

I ending up buying things I kind of needed since I have so so much makeup. I hot the Touché éclat YSL foundation, pretty excited. Got color matched on nordstrom today and also bought more of the caviar CC cream, it made my hair so soft and healthy looking, I had to buy it! Hoping GB gets their shit together and sends my last pending box!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

LOL now I want one of these... 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Jonathan-Adler-Zebra-Bath-Rug/prod160560041_cat31240731__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat31240731%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526Ns%253DMAX_PROMO_PRICE%2526refinements%253D&amp;eItemId=prod160560041&amp;cmCat=product


----------



## SaraP (Jun 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> LOL now I want one of these...
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Jonathan-Adler-Zebra-Bath-Rug/prod160560041_cat31240731__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat31240731%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526Ns%253DMAX_PROMO_PRICE%2526refinements%253D&amp;eItemId=prod160560041&amp;cmCat=product


Too Cute! I just signed up for emails and will be getting a 10%off promo code...We'll see if this works or not! Will update...

*and 8% back on ebates!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 1, 2014)

Ordered on Neiman Marcus to take advantage of the 8% back on ebates. I ordered a Napoleon Perdis Small Eye Brush because I could use a smaller eye shadow brush for detailing.... I realized I must have small eyes because a lot of normal brushes are simply just too big for my eyes... I hope this is small enough. I also ordered one of the Essie Nail polishes they have on sale to round out my $25. Only had to pay $2.22 for tax. Nice!


----------



## StickyLips (Jun 1, 2014)

I didn't get any takers to trade their Lancome cream and I needed to use my $25 gift card so I bought a GB from the BG website this morning.  I'm just curious to see what is in the box.  Hoping for a Lancome cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## ahannlv (Jun 1, 2014)

I wonder if we can use the GC at NM Last Call??


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 1, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Here's a picture of one of my glossyboxes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is .14 oz and the card says full size is .35 oz no way mine is a full

Size it's the same size as my smash box same mascara from birchbox.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 1, 2014)

ahannlv said:


> I wonder if we can use the GC at NM Last Call??


I bet you probably can. Give it a try!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Mine is .14 oz and the card says full size is .35 oz no way mine is a full
> 
> Size it's the same size as my smash box same mascara from birchbox.


I think there were two different Kevyn Aucoin mascaras so maybe that's the reason for the difference?


----------



## Deareux (Jun 1, 2014)

The Kevin Aucoin mascara I received is, "The Curling Mascara." Were other KA mascaras sent?


----------



## SaraP (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't really care about the amount of product as much as wand length. I love long wands! For some reason the sample wands are too short for me to use and I end up with product in places I don't want.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Deareux said:


> The Kevin Aucoin mascara I received is, "The Curling Mascara." Were other KA mascaras sent?


The other one was the "The Essential Mascara".


----------



## SaraP (Jun 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> The other one was the "The Essential Mascara".


Mystery solved!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 1, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I think there were two different Kevyn Aucoin mascaras so maybe that's the reason for the difference?





Deareux said:


> The Kevin Aucoin mascara I received is, "The Curling Mascara." Were other KA mascaras sent?





sarap said:


> I don't really care about the amount of product as much as wand length. I love long wands! For some reason the sample wands are too short for me to use and I end up with product in places I don't want.


Yeah I thought I had listed it on my post earlier.  

Anyway I'm going to give it a try this week and see how I like it.  

Should we start a thread for "what I got with my Bergdorf/Neiman gift cards"?


----------



## Deareux (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes! Let's have a BG haul thread!

And if anyone wants to trade away all their NP primers, I want them!


----------



## Kallie Schloer (Jun 1, 2014)

I ordered a gift box to be sent to my mom in Indiana. I ordered it about 2 hours before they said the glossybox sold out. This is what she received. I'm jealous of the mascara !! I have 2 gift boxes still coming. I'm up in north dakota says they will be here by wednesday ! Also her gift card expires july 15th


----------



## SaraP (Jun 1, 2014)

For anyone still holding on to GC....

I think the GC will work at NM last call, the area to enter the gift card info is the same.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 1, 2014)

$2 left for whoever would like to use:

2700100002169040, cin # 2403


----------



## JenTX (Jun 1, 2014)

Btw, I'm kind of shocked by the quoted delivery date for my Neimans order. I have ordered from them and last call several times and it's usually pretty quick but this time I was quoted June 11th for the order I placed today.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 1, 2014)

Also if anyone got the Aerin Beauty lotion and doesn't want it, hit up my trades list. I was quite surprised with how much I love it!


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 1, 2014)

I think I may have found my HG face serum. The lancer! I have only used it for two days and my skin is so much better! When I was 18, I was in a car crash. My head and face hit the windshield (at least that was what I was told), I had glass imbedded in my skin for many years. It would slowly work it's way out but left marks I could feel. In two days, the marks look less noticible and it feels so much smoother! Of course my HG would be sooo expensive!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 1, 2014)

Bergdorf makeup drawers!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 2, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Bergdorf makeup drawers!


So glad to see someone make the Drawers. I ordered 4 boxes to try this project out.

Still no change on my boxes all are listed as pack.

No shipping info. No surveys either.

I'm hoping they are being shipped and I just haven't been updated yet.

If I don't get something in the mail tomorrow or an email, I'm going to message them about my boxes.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 2, 2014)

My box had an expected delivery date of May 30, but when I went to check the tracking number, it updated to being returned to sender due to an incomplete address. Now I am worried that I may not receive it before the gift card expires..


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 2, 2014)

I would contact them right away. Same thing happened to me with my LaPrairie Glossybox. All I got was a "sorry" email. I even offered to pay to have them ship it back to me with a corect address but they said they couldn't do that.


----------



## wahina83 (Jun 2, 2014)

@@pbpink thanks on the recommendation I think I will try the Chanel out! I'm sure I will love it...it is Chanel after all lol!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 2, 2014)

eliu8108 said:


> My box had an expected delivery date of May 30, but when I went to check the tracking number, it updated to being returned to sender due to an incomplete address. Now I am worried that I may not receive it before the gift card expires..


This happened to me too. I just got a reply back from FB saying: " I don't see what the problem is". Apparently paying for boxes &amp; not receiving them doesn't constitute as a problem.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 2, 2014)

Gift card haul thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132607-glossybox-bergdorf-goodman-gift-card-hauls/


----------



## Krystan (Jun 2, 2014)

I can nottttt decide what to get with my GCs.. and y'all made it sooo much worse by letting me know I can shop at Neiman Marcus too.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 2, 2014)

Sign up for nm email gets you 10%off your first purchase!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jun 2, 2014)

I have been holding off making my giftcard purchases because there are suppose to be new beauty events at both BG and NM in early June.  Thought I might wait to see if they have any good gwp offers.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 2, 2014)

So finally they figured out the problem as to why my surveys weren't showing up, and low and behold my boxes haven't shipped yet. But Tracy assures me that they will ship "soon" and they'll be a "good version". So not only have they not shipped, I'm getting 5 of the same version. Being on the west coast, there is little chance I will receive mine before 6/7 like they promised.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 2, 2014)

That stinks! Did they say your gc would be good until July 15?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 2, 2014)

sarap said:


> That stinks! Did they say your gc would be good until July 15?


No she made no mention of it. She just said it's a version that has a glitch that doesn't have the surveys up yet but they would be shipping soon. So hopefully the upside is that it's a version no one has received yet and maybe it's one that I'll love.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 2, 2014)

ahannlv said:


> I wonder if we can use the GC at NM Last Call??


We can! I just placed my order. I love their home decor and gift section. I also got free shipping with the code FREESHIP.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 2, 2014)

My box shipped a week ago and I am stillllllllll waiting for it. The last sign of movement - via either the Glossy tracking or USPS - was on Friday. Ugh, I hate Newgistics. It shouldn't take over a week for a package to ship from Kentucky to New York - I mean, really. May's box may be amazing, but Glossy hasn't convinced me to re-sub to them. It's appalling that some people's haven't even shipped yet, plus all the customer service horror stories I keep hearing really don't help. And the spoilers for June look meh, to me at least.

Sorry to be so negative. I love reading the discussion here, and I'm sure once I finally have my box I'll be in here jumping up and down, asking you gals for advice as to what to fill my cart with! You're really making me wish I ordered an extra gift box, I gotta say! :laughing:


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 2, 2014)

SO BUMMED that I made my purchase from BG on Saturday - the day BEFORE I read that you can use the cards and NM!!! So so bummed - they have a much better selection over there.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 2, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> This happened to me too. I just got a reply back from FB saying: " I don't see what the problem is". Apparently paying for boxes &amp; not receiving them doesn't constitute as a problem.


Wow, that is terrible! I got a response back from CS:

"Thanks for writing in! I'm sorry your May GLOSSYBOX is being returned to us! I will have this reshipped to you as soon as possible."


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 2, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> This happened to me too. I just got a reply back from FB saying: " I don't see what the problem is". Apparently paying for boxes &amp; not receiving them doesn't constitute as a problem.


That's ridiculous. It's weird, but it seems like you're right that their CSRs would rather just give people their money back than try to figure out a way to actually get you the box.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 2, 2014)

I finally got a correct response to my PENDING box that I paid for in early May. They said for some reason it was never triggered to send out but it will now and the gift card will have a layer date. Thank god!


----------



## beautifullyinv (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi all, longtime lurker here.  I decided to break my silence so I could let everyone that Neiman Marcus will be having a Beauty Event starting June 5th, so those of you who are thinking about using your gift certificates on beauty or fragrance products may want to wait a couple of days before checking out. I know I will be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## valeried44 (Jun 2, 2014)

beautifullyinv said:


> Hi all, longtime lurker here.  I decided to break my silence so I could let everyone that Neiman Marcus will be having a Beauty Event starting June 5th, so those of you who are thinking about using your gift certificates on beauty or fragrance products may want to wait a couple of days before checking out. I know I will be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome and thanks for posting!  It will probably take me that long to decide what I want.  My purchase using these gift cards is the only thing that I'm buying for myself this month, so I'm being very choosy.  I'll get more bang for my buck this way!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 2, 2014)

@@beautifullyinv Well for your first post you did it with style!!! :w00t:

Welcome and thanks!! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## SaraP (Jun 2, 2014)

Gift wrap is free at BG but is $7 at NM. Here's a promo code for free gift wrap!

KDGIFT

*Still trying to find out what's in the GWP but it says:

Fill your new bag with everything you need—suncreen, self-tanner, waterproof mascara, tinted moisturizer, and your favorite summer fragrance.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> No she made no mention of it. She just said it's a version that has a glitch that doesn't have the surveys up yet but they would be shipping soon. So hopefully the upside is that it's a version no one has received yet and maybe it's one that I'll love.


Maybe mines in the same batch.

I emailed them and FN messaged them today about my boxes.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 3, 2014)

From what I can see on the Camp Gorgeous promo:

Prada Candy Sample

Prada Candy L'Eau Sample

Aqua di Parma Sample (Not sure which one)

Giorgio Armani Fragrance Sample

Hermes Fragrance Sample

Tom Ford? Fragrance Sample

Chantecaille Sample

Trish McAvoy Sample

GLAMGLOW Eye Treatment Sample


----------



## marigoldsue (Jun 3, 2014)

beautifullyinv said:


> Hi all, longtime lurker here.  I decided to break my silence so I could let everyone that Neiman Marcus will be having a Beauty Event starting June 5th, so those of you who are thinking about using your gift certificates on beauty or fragrance products may want to wait a couple of days before checking out. I know I will be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sometimes it pays to be a procrastinator...


----------



## liilak (Jun 3, 2014)

Got 2/3 of my boxes today and I'm kind of disappointed with the contents.  It seems like my samples are smaller than everyone else's (I got a few foil packets of the primer instead of a tube).  It's V10 on the card and I've seen in the past they seem to run out of certain samples early on in the month and boxes shipped later in the month get filler stuff.  That inconsistency and the fact that they never follow your actual survey is why I unsubscribed last year.    But on the other hand the expiration for my GCs are July 15th.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 3, 2014)

liilak said:


> Got 2/3 of my boxes today and I'm kind of disappointed with the contents.  It seems like my samples are smaller than everyone else's (I got a few foil packets of the primer instead of a tube).  It's V10 on the card and I've seen in the past they seem to run out of certain samples early on in the month and boxes shipped later in the month get filler stuff.  That inconsistency and the fact that they never follow your actual survey is why I unsubscribed last year.    But on the other hand the expiration for my GCs are July 15th.


They did have it listed on the original 15 products, 5 foil primer wipes (?)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

liilak said:


> Got 2/3 of my boxes today and I'm kind of disappointed with the contents.  It seems like my samples are smaller than everyone else's (I got a few foil packets of the primer instead of a tube).  It's V10 on the card and I've seen in the past they seem to run out of certain samples early on in the month and boxes shipped later in the month get filler stuff.  That inconsistency and the fact that they never follow your actual survey is why I unsubscribed last year.    But on the other hand the expiration for my GCs are July 15th.


What else was in your box?


----------



## liilak (Jun 3, 2014)

I got a box of 7 foil packets of the Napoleon primer instead of a tube, at 1.0ml/ .03 fl oz each, the Atelier Cologne (.24 fl oz), Caviar CC Cream (.85), Revive Eye Serum (.1 fl oz), Lancer Serum (.17), and an Houglass mascara (.15 oz).  I guess it's not that big of a deal since I bought the boxes for the GC, and I got the July 15th ones.  



Kelly Silva said:


> What else was in your box?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 3, 2014)

I guess that's good news that some of these later boxes have GC dated for July 15.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 3, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Sometimes it pays to be a procrastinator...


i wonder if it's in-store only. we don't have them in the city.


----------



## Donna529 (Jun 3, 2014)

Maybe dumb question but I thought the gc's were for BG, is NM taking them?


----------



## JenTX (Jun 3, 2014)

mishmish said:


> i wonder if it's in-store only. we don't have them in the city.


  
From what I've seen, their beauty events are always both in store and online, so you should be safe.



Donna529 said:


> Maybe dumb question but I thought the gc's were for BG, is NM taking them?


Neiman Marcus owns Bergdorf Goodman, so that's why they take gift cards from each other.


----------



## beautifullyinv (Jun 3, 2014)

mishmish said:


> i wonder if it's in-store only. we don't have them in the city.


I shop at Neimans a lot and the GWP is always available online, and this will be as well (I always buy online as we don't have one in my city either).

The other good GWP I have heard about that will be going on at the same time involves LmDB.  They are giving away a free kaleidoscope with a $250 purchase, although this one may be instore only, not sure.  Some info about the kaleidoscope was posted here: http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2014/06/sneak-peek-le-metier-de-beaute-dark.html


----------



## beautifullyinv (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!  Glad I was able to contribute something to the discussion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautifullyinv (Jun 3, 2014)

Deareux said:


> From what I can see on the Camp Gorgeous promo:
> 
> Prada Candy Sample
> 
> ...


From what I can tell, the samples also include:

A Kate Somerville sample

A Tata Harper Sample

And the TOM FORD fragrance sample is Neroli Portofino (LOVE!!!)


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 3, 2014)

Just a heads up, my third box got here today and it was different than my surveys. I'm THRILLED it was different because I was getting three of the same boxes but this one has a mascara and I'm so happy!!!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 3, 2014)

There is hope!


----------



## Andieking (Jun 3, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> Just a heads up, my third box got here today and it was different than my surveys. I'm THRILLED it was different because I was getting three of the same boxes but this one has a mascara and I'm so happy!!!


Nice! I want the Hourglass mascara so very badly.


----------



## liilak (Jun 3, 2014)

I got 2 of the Hourglass mascaras and I'm pleasantly surprised.  I'm not a mascara person because they always smudge on my oily eyes but this one actually stays put. 



Andieking said:


> Nice! I want the Hourglass mascara so very badly.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 3, 2014)

I received my final box today. My mystery item was the Hourglass Film Noir mascara.

EDIT: Doesn't Neiman Marcus also offer free samples with beauty purchases? I had some samples in my cart, but when I went back today to check out, they're all gone. And I don't have the option of choosing new samples.


----------



## chachithegreat (Jun 3, 2014)

I got three boxes and I loved them! My last box was the best because I got Lancer and ReVive facial serums (my other boxes had eye creams/serums) and an Hourglass Mascara. I ended up buying a Michael Kors wallet for $25 with my gift cards. Glossybox has been a real love/hate relationship for me, but I've got a lot of good will saved up after this one!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 3, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I received my final box today. My mystery item was the Hourglass Film Noir mascara.
> 
> EDIT: Doesn't Neiman Marcus also offer free samples with beauty purchases? I had some samples in my cart, but when I went back today to check out, they're all gone. And I don't have the option of choosing new samples.


They do have samples because that and the ebates are why I chose NM over BG  for my order today. I got the Guerlain moisturizer, Kevyn aucoin foundation sample, and one other thing I can't remember.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 3, 2014)

I have to say, I am pleasantly surprised and impressed with GB right now. I thought for sure the high expectations for this box would lead to some huge drama meltdown in the end. But I got my second box today (mascara!) and stacked my giftcards and all is well. And giftcard aside, I like most of the items, especially the eye serums.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 3, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> They do have samples because that and the ebates are why I chose NM over BG  for my order today. I got the Guerlain moisturizer, Kevyn aucoin foundation sample, and one other thing I can't remember.


Unfortunately, the samples aren't showing up for me. /cry/ I'll wait and see if it will show up later. Thankfully my last giftcard doesn't expire until July 15,


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I have to say, I am pleasantly surprised and impressed with GB right now. I thought for sure the high expectations for this box would lead to some huge drama meltdown in the end. But I got my second box today (mascara!) and stacked my giftcards and all is well. And giftcard aside, I like most of the items, especially the eye serums.


I'm not. I have five that I ordered scattered throughout May and none of them have shipped. My surveys aren't up because they haven't shipped, and the only thing saving me from sending something sternly worded message is a CS rep said if I received my boxes with an expired GC they would replace them with a new one. I am still peeved about my surveys because with them I would be able to get June with my Glossydots so I have my subscription cancelled until that can happen. And they keep telling people on FB everyone will get theirs before 6/9, I'm on the West coast there is no way that's going to happen this late.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 3, 2014)

What is this mystery item in the boxes that everyone is speaking of? I got six items in both of my boxes and they look like the items listed in the preview.  Thanks.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 4, 2014)

It's only a mystery because one item didn't show up in our surveys...I hope mine's a mascara!!!


----------



## Andieking (Jun 4, 2014)

sarap said:


> It's only a mystery because one item didn't show up in our surveys...I hope mine's a mascara!!!


I'm missing an item on my surveys too. Please oh please be a mascara.


----------



## amygab1126 (Jun 4, 2014)

I didn't want to go through every page of this thread to search, but did anyone else receive this box without ordering it? I got one today, I looked through my bank statements, and I don't see that I was ever charged for it. I have no friends or family who would've gifted me the box.This is the second time I've gotten an extra Glossybox that I didn't order. I guess I can consider myself very lucky, but still...weird.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's a list of the GWP at NM:

You've qualified for a Gift With Purchase






Yours with any $100 Cosmetics or Fragrance Purchase

Receive this complimentary gift set*, yours with any $100 Neiman Marcus Cosmetics or Fragrance purchase.

Set includes:


Chantecaille , Ultra Sun Protection 
Trish McEvoy, BB Advanced Repair Retinol Eye Cream
Acqua di Parma, Ginepro di Sardegna Blu Mediterraneo
Hermes, Hermes Terre
Tory Burch, Tory Burch Fragrance
Prada, Candy or Prada, Candy L'Eau Eauli
YSL, Babydoll Mascara W
Kate Somerville, EXFOLIKATE 
CARVEN, CARVEN LE PARFUM 
Armani Prive, Rose Alexandrie and Rose d'Arabie
Tom Ford, Neroli Portofino or Black Orchid
GLAMGLOW, BRIGHTMUD Eye Treatment
Also 10% 0ff your 1st order with code WELCOME


----------



## SaraP (Jun 4, 2014)

They have also added ton of extra brand GWP!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 4, 2014)

sarap said:


> They have also added ton of extra brand GWP!


Oh yeah, I've got an order in my cart with 3 free GWP and 1 paid one. It's a ridiculous amount of free stuff! Lots of Clinique GWP


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 4, 2014)

sarap said:


> Also 10% 0ff your 1st order with code WELCOME


They make you confirm the email address you received that code on, so you do actually have to sign up for the emails to use it.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 4, 2014)

C



Kelly Silva said:


> Oh yeah, I've got an order in my cart with 3 free GWP and 1 paid one. It's a ridiculous amount of free stuff! Lots of Clinique GWP


I think clinique GWP is really a PWP and costs $34. *if I could read I would have seen: 1 paid gwp...
Also codes are stackable!!! So get your 10% and KDGIFT for your gift wrap!!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 4, 2014)

the nars gwp is with any purchase. I tried it with the $6 sharpener &amp; it worked! The lipgloss gwp is a very generous size its .13 oz &amp; full size is .18oz


----------



## SaraP (Jun 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They make you confirm the email address you received that code on, so you do actually have to sign up for the emails to use it.


Yes I just checked out and had to do that...but I had to wait for 24 hours to get the code. So if you sign up you may be able to use the code right away!


----------



## Shalott (Jun 4, 2014)

Just wanted to give you all a heads up, that if you order a GWP on your Neiman's beauty order, you will _not_ receive the three free samples. The GWP takes the place of those samples. SO if you have recently added one of the gifts to your bag, and no longer see your three freebies, that is the reason why.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I'm not sure if it works the same with brand specific GWPs. I am talking only the minimum purchase GWP that has been mentioned in this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 4, 2014)

sarap said:


> Yes I just checked out and had to do that...but I had to wait for 24 hours to get the code. So if you sign up you may be able to use the code right away!


I had to enter my e-mail address at checkout - I signed up with it yesterday but had not received the code.  The code did work though - so thank you very much!

Heads-up - the $100 GWP bag + samples is available online TODAY - in stores tomorrow.  I just snagged one!  They give you the choice of the blue or orange version.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Just wanted to give you all a heads up, that if you order a GWP on your Neiman's beauty order, you will _not_ receive the three free samples. The GWP takes the place of those samples. SO if you have recently added one of the gifts to your bag, and no longer see your three freebies, that is the reason why.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: I'm not sure if it works the same with brand specific GWPs. I am talking only the minimum purchase GWP that has been mentioned in this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


For some reason, I cannot get the free sample selection to show up at all. I've put various single items in my cart, making sure they don't qualify for any GWPs, but it still refuses to let me choose some free samples.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 4, 2014)

sarap said:


> C
> 
> I think clinique GWP is really a PWP and costs $34. *if I could read I would have seen: 1 paid gwp...
> 
> Also codes are stackable!!! So get your 10% and KDGIFT for your gift wrap!!


There are two Clinique gifts, one is free, the other is a PWP. My order let's me get both   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's what I've got so far, just waiting for that WELCOME code to work, and of course my 5 boxes to make it here! I was going to get two YSL lipsticks, but decided against it since one looks very similar to another color I have, and how can I not get a Tom Ford red lipstick? I can't, so into the shopping cart it went! I am just hoping my gift cards make it before the GWPs are sold out     Your Shopping Bag	 






Edit Item
CliniqueCheek PopItem: NMS14_C1L1RColor: PLUM POPQty: 1In Stock

$21.00​  
 
 

 
 





Edit Item
CliniqueMoisture Surge Tinted MoisturizerItem: NMS14_C0VEKColor: SHADE 01Qty: 1In Stock

$27.00​  
 

 
 





Neiman MarcusYours with any $100 Cosmetics or Fragrance PurchaseItem: NMS14_C1NEDColor: BLUEQty: 1Promotion

$0.00​  
 
 

 
 





Edit Item
NARSRadiant Creamy ConcealerItem: NMS14_C1CWBColor: CHANTILLYQty: 1Expected to Ship: 06/20/2014Back Order

$29.00​  
 

 
 





NARSYours with any NARS purchaseItem: NMS14_C1NLHQty: 1Promotion

$0.00​  
 

 
 





Edit Item
Tom Ford BeautyLip Color, Cherry LushItem: NMS14_C0Z0QColor: CHERRY LUSHQty: 1In Stock

$49.00​
 
 
 

 
 





CliniqueYours for $34.50 with any Clinique Purchase. Choose Splashy Pink or Splashy Nudes.Item: NMS14_C1NACColor: PINKSQty: 1Promotion

$34.50​  
 

 
 





CliniqueYours with any $65 Clinique purchaseItem: NMS14_C1KTZQty: 1Promotion

$0.00​


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 4, 2014)

a makeup beginner here, I am wondering for those of you who got the lip gloss from this box, did you find it very drying? like not comfortable to wear? am i using it wrong? Thanks!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Here's what I've got so far, just waiting for that WELCOME code to work, and of course my 5 boxes to make it here! I was going to get two YSL lipsticks, but decided against it since one looks very similar to another color I have, and how can I not get a Tom Ford red lipstick? I can't, so into the shopping cart it went! I am just hoping my gift cards make it before the GWPs are sold out     Your Shopping Bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the cheek pop in plum I LOVE it, I want all the colors simply because the flower design is so cute!

And,...I still can't decide what I want, I only have $50 to spend but it's my b-day this month so I really want it to be a special treat.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 4, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> a makeup beginner here, I am wondering for those of you who got the lip gloss from this box, did you find it very drying? like not comfortable to wear? am i using it wrong? Thanks!


The Brilliant Gloss should not be drying, but it isn't a super hydrating gloss, either, imo. It has a comfortable, jelly-like consistence that on me, just sits on the lips giving nice "slip" and shine. But it does wear of quickly on me, and rubbing my lips together often can dry them out, so that may be the case for you as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope that helped!


----------



## emilylithium (Jun 4, 2014)

Shalott said:


> The Brilliant Gloss should not be drying, but it isn't a super hydrating gloss, either, imo. It has a comfortable, jelly-like consistence that on me, just sits on the lips giving nice "slip" and shine. But it does wear of quickly on me, and rubbing my lips together often can dry them out, so that may be the case for you as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope that helped!


thanks, i think that maybe  the case with me too. my lips dry out very quickly. would you wear like a lip balm underneath then?


----------



## SaraP (Jun 4, 2014)

I like to add lip balm with product is too drying. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Here's what I've got so far, just waiting for that WELCOME code to work, and of course my 5 boxes to make it here! I was going to get two YSL lipsticks, but decided against it since one looks very similar to another color I have, and how can I not get a Tom Ford red lipstick? I can't, so into the shopping cart it went! I am just hoping my gift cards make it before the GWPs are sold out     Your Shopping Bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get the $65 Clinique GWP? I only see $48 worth of clinique stuff


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 4, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> How did you get the $65 Clinique GWP? I only see $48 worth of clinique stuff


The one above it costs $34.50.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 4, 2014)

I got my first BG order today and the gift packaging is so pretty! I'm going to get all of my stuff gift packaged!


----------



## Weebs (Jun 4, 2014)

I got my first box a week or so ago with a GC that expires on June 15th.  My 2nd box is still in the packing stage.  It takes at least 8 days for it to arrive once shipped, so I asked GB on FB about it arriving before the GC expired.  She told me that the next box will have a GC with an expire date of July 15th, so no worries if I get it late.  I told her that I was disappointed because I was going to combine gift cards for one purchase and all she said was "Let's keep fingers crossed that they arrive in time!".  Ugh.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 4, 2014)

Weebs said:


> I got my first box a week or so ago with a GC that expires on June 15th.  My 2nd box is still in the packing stage.  It takes at least 8 days for it to arrive once shipped, so I asked GB on FB about it arriving before the GC expired.  She told me that the next box will have a GC with an expire date of July 15th, so no worries if I get it late.  I told her that I was disappointed because I was going to combine gift cards for one purchase and all she said was "Let's keep fingers crossed that they arrive in time!".  Ugh.


If it makes you feel better I have 5 that are all apparently going to be the same that haven't even shipped yet, so yeah...


----------



## phanne (Jun 4, 2014)

I just dropped and shattered the whole Atelier bottle. Thank goodness I have 3 more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My bathroom smells to high heaven.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 4, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> thanks, i think that maybe  the case with me too. my lips dry out very quickly. would you wear like a lip balm underneath then?


Yeah, definitely. It won't alter the performance of the gloss!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Jun 4, 2014)

It's official. I love BG! Their gift packaging made it feel so luxurious. And it is obvious that they took care to package it well. I even got an email from BG to alert me that my order has been delivered.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 4, 2014)

sarap said:


> It's only a mystery because one item didn't show up in our surveys...I hope mine's a mascara!!!





Andieking said:


> I'm missing an item on my surveys too. Please oh please be a mascara.


Thanks for clarifying ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Deareux said:


> It's official. I love BG! Their gift packaging made it feel so luxurious. And it is obvious that they took care to package it well. I even got an email from BG to alert me that my order has been delivered.


Is that the sample that is at checkout?  I added it to my cart so hopefully it's that big.  

I also got that foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Jun 5, 2014)

Thankyou, Thank you out there for the wonderful tips on how best to cash-in on our BG cards. I received 4 of my Glossybox's (still waiting on the last) and love and cherish "my army"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> for the last two days planning my strategy (with tip to look) on Neiman Marcus. Then last night (actually early this morning, I'm a night owl) all those Beatty offers started popping out. I am so bad, I ordered, tried to hold off for the last box/gift-card, but I couldn't hold back, spent way too much, but got so many w/purchase item's I said what the heck! I got both of the Clinique add on's by adding Instant lift for brows and Take the Day off cleansing milk. Then I added (the previously recommended in here) the Guerlain Liquid Eyeliner, and (what I've been wanting for ages) their Precious Light Rejuvenating Illuminator. So by then I had the Neiman Marcus samples bag "Yours w/$$$". Then there was 2 Lancôme Artliner 24H eyeliners that I've been wanting for months. Then I just had to get (recommend/mentioned earlier by another enabler MUT member, thank you!!!!) the Estée Lauder Beach Metals Eyeshadow Trio and then when I saw the Pure Color Eye Pallet in Emerald Oasis I couldn't say no because it gave me the Free W/$75 purchase bag with Estée Lauder products... Yes, I'm such a sucker! Broke but super happy with what is coming in the Mail next week. Oh! Oops! I should have held off on the Lancôme eyeliners til the other gift card came :/ ............ Yep, got carried away! I would have done their gift-wrap with the code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'm already on overload with spoiling myself with these purchases. But really, thank you all, for posting tips and info ........  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You all are the BEST!!!! *PS - also used the 10% off email sign up code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Jun 5, 2014)

phanne said:


> I just dropped and shattered the whole Atelier bottle. Thank goodness I have 3 more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My bathroom smells to high heaven.


Oh! My! Hmmm, hope you don't need a gas mask to enter! That stuff is really powerful! I put it on my wrist lightly, and put up with it for the first 1/2 hr, and then start to like the scent more and more as it goes into the mid and back notes of the scent and really like it. But that first 30 minutes or so are a trial in patience, definitely better to put a light application to your clothing right before showering so that it's toned down before you get dressed, nice scent by then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

beautifullyinv said:


> Hi all, longtime lurker here.  I decided to break my silence so I could let everyone that Neiman Marcus will be having a Beauty Event starting June 5th, so those of you who are thinking about using your gift certificates on beauty or fragrance products may want to wait a couple of days before checking out. I know I will be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

I got my box delivered to my moms house. It got there 2 days ago and my GC expires July 15th. Now trying to figure out what to get.


----------



## Krystan (Jun 5, 2014)

So my last two boxes showed up yesterday and the mystery item in both was the Hourglass mascara, 
I'm wearing it today, LOVE IT! &lt;3  it's beautiful.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 5, 2014)

If anyone is thinking about ordering non-beauty items, here are a couple of other codes you can use:

Thanks25 -- $25 off a $50 purchase; this worked yesterday on a sale item (I think you had to have already made 1 purchase on the email).

June50 -- $50 off a $200 regular-priced purchase


----------



## flushblush (Jun 5, 2014)

Finally got my box! Excited to try everything but the Alterna - I wonder if I could trade someone for the Atelier, hmm....

Anyway, I sadly only purchased one box, and now need to decide what to spend my $25 on! I'm looking at:

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush

YSL Cream Blush

Tom Ford Lip Color (my big chance to finally take the plunge!)

YSL nail color in Beige Leger (in lust with this color)

YSL Poudre Compacte Radiance Matte and Radiant Pressed Powder (I'm a complete noob to skin-perfecting makeup, but need something to powder my shiny nose this summer - any other recommendations are highly appreciated, please!)

I'm paralyzed by indecision; someone tell me what to dooooooo.....


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 5, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Thanks for clarifying ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Is that the sample that is at checkout?  I added it to my cart so hopefully it's that big.
> 
> I also got that foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is just a foil sample--it does not have much product in it.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 5, 2014)

If you haven't gotten your boxes you may be in luck...


----------



## Deareux (Jun 5, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Thanks for clarifying ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Is that the sample that is at checkout?  I added it to my cart so hopefully it's that big.
> 
> I also got that foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, it's the sample. But it's actually just a foil sample, my picture sorta makes it look like a deluxe sample.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 5, 2014)

sarap said:


> If you haven't gotten your boxes you may be in luck...


I was really excited about that until I went to the website and read the fine print; the discount doesn't work with beauty, fragrance, or clearance purchases. So that pretty much rules out everything in my cart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting a clarisonic because I am so tired of my acne/blackhead problems. But I'm still hesitant because, even with the GCs making it a great deal, it's still expensive and because I have sensitive skin. Can anyone who has one speak to how well it works for sensitive skin or to help get rid of acne? Is it really better than the cheaper versions (like the $25 ulta version or the ones constantly showing up on groupon)?

Also does anyone know the difference between the Clarisonic Mia First and the Clarisonic Mia (other than the $25 price difference)? I've looked on the NM website and can't figure it out.

Mia first:http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Clarisonic-Mia-First-Clarisonic/prod165480094___/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=MAIN&amp;rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253DClarisonic%2526_requestid%253D90073&amp;eItemId=prod165480094&amp;cmCat=search

Mia: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Clarisonic-Mia-174-in-White-Clarisonic/prod109170086___/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=MAIN&amp;rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253DClarisonic%2526_requestid%253D90073&amp;eItemId=prod99600010&amp;cmCat=search


----------



## marigoldsue (Jun 5, 2014)

aweheck said:


> Thankyou, Thank you out there for the wonderful tips on how best to cash-in on our BG cards. I received 4 of my Glossybox's (still waiting on the last) and love and cherish "my army"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> for the last two days planning my strategy (with tip to look) on Neiman Marcus. Then last night (actually early this morning, I'm a night owl) all those Beatty offers started popping out. I am so bad, I ordered, tried to hold off for the last box/gift-card, but I couldn't hold back, spent way too much, but got so many w/purchase item's I said what the heck! I got both of the Clinique add on's by adding Instant lift for brows and Take the Day off cleansing milk. Then I added (the previously recommended in here) the Guerlain Liquid Eyeliner, and (what I've been wanting for ages) their Precious Light Rejuvenating Illuminator. So by then I had the Neiman Marcus samples bag "Yours w/$$$". Then there was 2 Lancôme Artliner 24H eyeliners that I've been wanting for months. Then I just had to get (recommend/mentioned earlier by another enabler MUT member, thank you!!!!) the Estée Lauder Beach Metals Eyeshadow Trio and then when I saw the Pure Color Eye Pallet in Emerald Oasis I couldn't say no because it gave me the Free W/$75 purchase bag with Estée Lauder products... Yes, I'm such a sucker! Broke but super happy with what is coming in the Mail next week. Oh! Oops! I should have held off on the Lancôme eyeliners til the other gift card came :/ ............ Yep, got carried away! I would have done their gift-wrap with the code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'm already on overload with spoiling myself with these purchases. But really, thank you all, for posting tips and info ........  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You all are the BEST!!!! *PS - also used the 10% off email sign up code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope you love the Beach Metals shadow as much as I do.  I am about to buy a second one as I have already hit pan.  With over 200 shadows in my collection, this is the one I reach for most days.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 5, 2014)

Well.  I wish I would have come here BEFORE I spent my gift cards!!  I want what you got!



Kelly Silva said:


> Here's what I've got so far, just waiting for that WELCOME code to work, and of course my 5 boxes to make it here! I was going to get two YSL lipsticks, but decided against it since one looks very similar to another color I have, and how can I not get a Tom Ford red lipstick? I can't, so into the shopping cart it went! I am just hoping my gift cards make it before the GWPs are sold out     Your Shopping Bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 5, 2014)

finally placed my order, I was waiting for the 10% off coupon from Neiman Marcus!  I snagged the Tom Ford She Wolf palette and only paid $6.86 out of pocket!  I can't wait!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 5, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I'm thinking about getting a clarisonic because I am so tired of my acne/blackhead problems. But I'm still hesitant because, even with the GCs making it a great deal, it's still expensive and because I have sensitive skin. Can anyone who has one speak to how well it works for sensitive skin or to help get rid of acne? Is it really better than the cheaper versions (like the $25 ulta version or the ones constantly showing up on groupon)?
> 
> Also does anyone know the difference between the Clarisonic Mia First and the Clarisonic Mia (other than the $25 price difference)? I've looked on the NM website and can't figure it out.
> 
> ...


I really love my Clarisonic, but if I had it to do over I purchase the Mia. The only difference is the number of different speeds the head moves. I always end up using the lowest speed anyway, which is what the Mia does. 

As far as acne, it did get my skin cleaner but the real problem was exfoliating. This won't  do what you probably need to clear the acne. A chemical exfoliant was what worked for me. I recommend Paula's Choice the products work wonders and I've had 18 years of acne and with pc I'm almost always clear now. Good luck!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 5, 2014)

@@SaraP Any Paula's choice product in specific you would recommend?


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 5, 2014)

@@flushblush ~ I can't help you but, I sympathize.  I had the one card as well.  I went from spending $200 to just buying a cleanser to adding an eye shadow.  My shopping cart had a million versions.

That one card is pressure!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Finally got my box! Excited to try everything but the Alterna - I wonder if I could trade someone for the Atelier, hmm....
> 
> Anyway, I sadly only purchased one box, and now need to decide what to spend my $25 on! I'm looking at:
> 
> ...


Same here so many choices and so little money.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I'm thinking about getting a clarisonic because I am so tired of my acne/blackhead problems. But I'm still hesitant because, even with the GCs making it a great deal, it's still expensive and because I have sensitive skin. Can anyone who has one speak to how well it works for sensitive skin or to help get rid of acne? Is it really better than the cheaper versions (like the $25 ulta version or the ones constantly showing up on groupon)?
> 
> Also does anyone know the difference between the Clarisonic Mia First and the Clarisonic Mia (other than the $25 price difference)? I've looked on the NM website and can't figure it out.
> 
> ...


I have the Aria and  i really like it. I feel like my skin is softer and smoother also less breakouts.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well.  I wish I would have come here BEFORE I spent my gift cards!!  I want what you got!


Haha well none of my boxes have shipped yet, so I haven't placed my order yet! That's my final decision though unless some sort of other awesome promo comes out before my boxes get here. I just hope all the GWP and PWP items are still available when I can finally place my order.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 5, 2014)

I hope you get your boxes soon! I'd be pissed!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 5, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> @@SaraP Any Paula's choice product in specific you would recommend?


Yes, I'll PM you when I get home...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 5, 2014)

sarap said:


> I hope you get your boxes soon! I'd be pissed!


I'm getting close to disputing the charges because I know their CS isn't going to do anything about it.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 5, 2014)

mariahk83 said:


> finally placed my order, I was waiting for the 10% off coupon from Neiman Marcus!  I snagged the Tom Ford She Wolf palette and only paid $6.86 out of pocket!  I can't wait!


Love that trio, good choice! I have to be honest, when I saw that NM had some in stock I seriously considered getting a backup. But I want to use my GCs on something new! :lol:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 5, 2014)

My last box STILL hasnt shipped, nothing, nada.  Getting a bit fed up with their shipping probs.  ANYWAY, I am in LOVE with the Aerin Rose Hand Cream.  I didn't get it in any of my boxes but I traded for 3 and just bought 6 for 20 bucks on Ebay, which was a GREAT deal, imho.  I NEED ALL OF IT!!  I hate loving such an expensive hand cream.  :blink:


----------



## flushblush (Jun 5, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe I love the hand cream, too! Not too heavy, and not even remotely greasy (rare). Plus, it smells like candied roses! This is definitely the sleeper hit of the box, IMO.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 5, 2014)

My last box came today, CC cream, Revive eye cream, Lancer serum, Napoleon primer in 7 to go sized foils(?), and Hourglass Film Noir mascara!! Yeah Mascara!!!!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 5, 2014)

I have 6 hand creams and lots of primer and a cologne to put up on the trades...


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 5, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I'm thinking about getting a clarisonic because I am so tired of my acne/blackhead problems. But I'm still hesitant because, even with the GCs making it a great deal, it's still expensive and because I have sensitive skin. Can anyone who has one speak to how well it works for sensitive skin or to help get rid of acne? Is it really better than the cheaper versions (like the $25 ulta version or the ones constantly showing up on groupon)?
> 
> Also does anyone know the difference between the Clarisonic Mia First and the Clarisonic Mia (other than the $25 price difference)? I've looked on the NM website and can't figure it out.
> 
> ...


I just got one, I found the brush that comes with the Mia 2 works great.

Also a good tip, just move the brush in nice circles but let the brush do the work, don't press to hard.



Kelly Silva said:


> Haha well none of my boxes have shipped yet, so I haven't placed my order yet! That's my final decision though unless some sort of other awesome promo comes out before my boxes get here. I just hope all the GWP and PWP items are still available when I can finally place my order.


I'm in the same boat as you, I've been assured that the coupons will not expire till July 15th. I hope they ship soon, I want to take advantage of the NM beauty offers. I have a few things that are going to run out of stock before my items arrive, at this point I have double the amount of my gift cards. I'm sure I'll have to take things out of my cart.

I'm not canceling my order.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Love that trio, good choice! I have to be honest, when I saw that NM had some in stock I seriously considered getting a backup. But I want to use my GCs on something new! :lol:


it'll be my first tom ford!  I'm very excited about it!  the swatches look gorgeous


----------



## dash4 (Jun 6, 2014)

I got my Bergdorf Goodman package --- and they sent me 3 of the same color Hourglass blush...in a color that I already have, so  they're all three going back.    .Erggggg.    On top of that, the packing slip doesn't have any info on method of payment (I guess since it was packed in the actual store), etc, so I am going to have to call them and figure this mess out.

In regards to the 10% off code on Neiman Marcus' site, etc --- where do we sign up for that?  I signed up for BeautyCue -- is that what you guys are referring to?   Thanks!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 6, 2014)

You have to sign up for emails.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 6, 2014)

I figured it out.. Thanks.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 6, 2014)

dash4 said:


> I got my Bergdorf Goodman package --- and they sent me 3 of the same color Hourglass blush...in a color that I already have, so  they're all three going back.    .Erggggg.    On top of that, the packing slip doesn't have any info on method of payment (I guess since it was packed in the actual store), etc, so I am going to have to call them and figure this mess out.
> 
> In regards to the 10% off code on Neiman Marcus' site, etc --- where do we sign up for that?  I signed up for BeautyCue -- is that what you guys are referring to?   Thanks!


They messed up my Hourglass blush order too! They sent me mood exposure and I ordered Luminous Flush. I sent it back and they said they are going to ship the right one to me when they receive the other one. More waiting...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 6, 2014)

With my giftcard I ordered the YSL foundation I have been lusting over (had sampled it from sephora but it's too pricey) but with the gift card it wasn't too bad. 

I can't wait to use it. I know I'm gonna tan this summer tho, so it will be a little light in a month or so, but it's ok, once September comes my tan disappears VERY quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol!


----------



## phanne (Jun 6, 2014)

So, I broke my order into two seperate ones so I'm getting both the blue and the orange bags! So excited!

RE: The perfume incident. I have washed all my towels and scrubbed my bathroom from top to bottom and it's all I smell. It follows me around my house. Opened windows turned on fans, it's not as strong, but still everywhere. I think it's in my grout, on the soles of my shoes, everywhere! At least it was a scent I can tolerate.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 6, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> They messed up my Hourglass blush order too! They sent me mood exposure and I ordered Luminous Flush. I sent it back and they said they are going to ship the right one to me when they receive the other one. More waiting...


Maybe they mixed up our orders. LOL.  I ordered Mood Exposure and Ethereal Glow.. and I got multiple Luminous Flush boxes.. (and I already own it)... blah.  Sorry that happened to you too.. What a mess.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 8, 2014)

I wore the atelier cologne today and my husband said it smells like an old lady.    Not sure what that means but I don't think he liked it   lol


----------



## kchan99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I got my box about a week ago, and haven't had time to post until now. I received the following:

-Napoleon Perdis primer (value $13.23)

-Revive eye serum (value $28)

-Philip conditioner (value $8.67)

-Atelier cologne (value $9.88)

-Lancer eye cream (value $32.30)

-Lancome Absolue Extrait (value $36)

I calculated the total value of the products to be $128.08. This does not include the Bergdorf Goodman gift card.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 9, 2014)

So now Glossybox is trying to blame a USPS glitch as to why my 5 boxes haven't shipped yet. Just own up to it and offer me something, I've received no promise to make things right, no points for what good they'd do me, just an offer to cancel the orders. I'm like, no I just want my boxes! I want to contact my credit card company and dispute the charges because now it's getting ridiculous. Really I just want my gift card codes, I wish they could just send me my 5 codes and I'd be happy as a clam.  :angry:


----------



## PeaJay (Jun 9, 2014)

hope you get them on time. my gift card had a expiration date June 15th, 2014


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 9, 2014)

PeaJay said:


> hope you get them on time. my gift card had a expiration date June 15th, 2014


They have promised that if I get expired gift cards to contact, some people with late boxes got a card with a July 15th exp date, so I imagine they'll give me one of those.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 9, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva Oh my gosh, this is just the worst! They just need to get you your gift card codes and then send you your products after.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 10, 2014)

I still haven't gotten my two boxes either. They were sent back to glossybox &amp; the rep on the phone promised they were being sent back to me &amp; that I would receive tracking again. It's been a week and nothing. I'm going to call again on Wednesday and if nothing is resolved then I'll dispute the charges with paypal. Sigh I just wanted my gift cards. This was my first ever experience with glossybox and I will definitely not be back.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> I still haven't gotten my two boxes either. They were sent back to glossybox &amp; the rep on the phone promised they were being sent back to me &amp; that I would receive tracking again. It's been a week and nothing. I'm going to call again on Wednesday and if nothing is resolved then I'll dispute the charges with paypal. Sigh I just wanted my gift cards. This was my first ever experience with glossybox and I will definitely not be back.


This is how I feel too, I just want my gift cards! I'm no longer worried about the expiration date, I'm confident they'll remedy it if I get one that's expired, but I want to get all the stuff I picked out on NM before it sells out! /endrant


----------



## Allison H (Jun 10, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> I still haven't gotten my two boxes either. They were sent back to glossybox &amp; the rep on the phone promised they were being sent back to me &amp; that I would receive tracking again. It's been a week and nothing. I'm going to call again on Wednesday and if nothing is resolved then I'll dispute the charges with paypal. Sigh I just wanted my gift cards. This was my first ever experience with glossybox and I will definitely not be back.


My box was sent back to Glossybox as well (due to moving/change of address)...I did received a second tracking number, but they're again sending it to my old address. Sigh...

I hope you have better luck. I'm sorry your first experience with them isn't going well!


----------



## Allison H (Jun 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> This is how I feel too, I just want my gift cards! I'm no longer worried about the expiration date, I'm confident they'll remedy it if I get one that's expired, but I want to get all the stuff I picked out on NM before it sells out! /endrant


Yeah...I wasn't aware of the gift cards expiration date...good to know...if I receive it in time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> So now Glossybox is trying to blame a USPS glitch as to why my 5 boxes haven't shipped yet. Just own up to it and offer me something, I've received no promise to make things right, no points for what good they'd do me, just an offer to cancel the orders. I'm like, no I just want my boxes! I want to contact my credit card company and dispute the charges because now it's getting ridiculous. Really I just want my gift card codes, I wish they could just send me my 5 codes and I'd be happy as a clam.  :angry:


Sorry to hear that. I have a feeling they were just overwhelmed with boxes and thats why they are screwing up so much. Hope you get your boxes soon.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> I still haven't gotten my two boxes either. They were sent back to glossybox &amp; the rep on the phone promised they were being sent back to me &amp; that I would receive tracking again. It's been a week and nothing. I'm going to call again on Wednesday and if nothing is resolved then I'll dispute the charges with paypal. Sigh I just wanted my gift cards. This was my first ever experience with glossybox and I will definitely not be back.


That sucks! hope you get your boxes soon.


----------



## dancersmum (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm still missing one of my boxes but they have promised an different expiry date.  I'm just hoping that unlike my other boxes they actually put the whole address on the label so I don't have to go looking for the package!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

This is what i got:

  SURVEY AMOUNT STATUS




ALTERNA HAIRCARE (CAVIAR CC Cream) 20 INCOMPLETE



ATELIER COLOGNE (Rose Anonyme Cologne Absolue) 20 INCOMPLETE



LANCER SKINCARE (Lift Serum Intense) 20 INCOMPLETE



NAPOLEON PERDIS (Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer) 20 INCOMPLETE



REVIVE SKINCARE (Intensité Volumizing Eye Serum) 20 INCOMPLETE



HOURGLASS COSMETICS (Film Noir Full Spectrum Mascara) 20 INCOMPLETE


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my box to be reshipped as well. Just emailed them asking if it will be shipping out soon.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

Yay 4/5 of my boxes shipped this morning, incidentally they were all my gift boxes, no word on my actual sub!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jun 10, 2014)

I am still waiting on a gift box.  I emailed last week and never did get a response.  Late last week I sent a message on Facebook.  ON Sunday I got a response that they can't check my shipping, but that the gift card would have a later expiration date or would be replaced if it had expired.  I still have no idea when or even if I will get the last box.  And I can't get an answer from CS.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

@@marigoldsue I've been messaging them on Facebook, and they answer but they don't really seem to be able to do or check anything for you. They just basically keep giving canned answers and repeating themselves. Some boxes were returned to sender for some error and some just haven't been sent. They keep blaming USPS but it sounds like their problem. I hope you hear back soon!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 10, 2014)

None of my boxes have been listed as shipped, but I was charged today for my June box. My May main order subscription has disappeared.

It was replaced by Junes info.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

So of 4 shipped boxes, I know 1 product in my surveys. I'm getting 4 of the Napoleon Perdis primer. I wish the other stuff would load so I would know what I'm getting...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm still waiting on a gift box as well! They said they were back ordered. I've gotten 4 different answers from CS. Get your shizz together GB!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah I'm wondering if this is the case for mine as well. I got tracking for 4/5 but I don't think they actually shipped I think they just printed a label. And then my other box no one there seems to know a thing about why it hasn't shipped. And they still don't know why my surveys aren't up yet either. You can bet I'll be mentioning this extensively in my blog review whenever they do all make it here.


----------



## aweheck (Jun 12, 2014)

JC327 said:


> This is what i got:
> 
> SURVEY
> 
> ...


I got my last box on Monday and it was exactly like this with a BG gift certificate that had a July 15th expiration date. I still haven't used that certificate yet, for I received my Neiman Marcus order arrived and I'm exploring the many sample I received in the box before I decide how I want to use it. So for all that are waiting there will be plenty of time to use up any gift cards that arrive in these later boxes. And I'm betting that Glossybox will make good on any certificates in bouncing returned boxes that may have had the earlier date. BG still has the "Glossybox" offered for sale on their site,


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh boy I am livid now...if you don't want a rant, skip this post. Supposedly my 4 gift boxes shipped, but my actual subscription that I paid for a month ago, was never reserved for me and they ran out and can't send it. I basically demanded a refund and a gift card as that was the only reason I purchased it. I have been in touch about my issues for weeks now and nothing was done. I told them I won't be ordering from them again and that this was ridiculous. I've heard so many bad things about their CS but never would I have realized it would be this bad.  :soap:


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh boy I am livid now...if you don't want a rant, skip this post. Supposedly my 4 gift boxes shipped, but my actual subscription that I paid for a month ago, was never reserved for me and they ran out and can't send it. I basically demanded a refund and a gift card as that was the only reason I purchased it. I have been in touch about my issues for weeks now and nothing was done. I told them I won't be ordering from them again and that this was ridiculous. I've heard so many bad things about their CS but never would I have realized it would be this bad.  :soap:


This is just unacceptable. They really are the worst. They don't respond to e-mails and lie on the Facebook page. I went ahead and cancelled my account even though June is last month. I didn't want to risk paying another $60. If they don't send me my June box I will file a claim with American Express.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> This is just unacceptable. They really are the worst. They don't respond to e-mails and lie on the Facebook page. I went ahead and cancelled my account even though June is last month. I didn't want to risk paying another $60. If they don't send me my June box I will file a claim with American Express.


Yeah I'm probably going to file a claim about my 4 gift boxes because they just shipped two days ago, and probably won't be here for another week if they even arrive. They kept telling me a promising me they would arrive by June 7. Fat load of bull.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 12, 2014)

You should complain to bg, just to let them know how this was handled! Seriously unbelievable!


----------



## flushblush (Jun 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah I'm probably going to file a claim about my 4 gift boxes because they just shipped two days ago, and probably won't be here for another week if they even arrive. They kept telling me a promising me they would arrive by June 7. Fat load of bull.


Yeah, the way they "handled" your issue was one of the factors in why I chose to unsubscribe. Thanks for sharing your story, and I'm sorry you had such an amazingly crappy experience. I would be livid.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

sarap said:


> You should complain to bg, just to let them know how this was handled! Seriously unbelievable!


Hearing the reports about the CS there being sub par I don't know if I should bother. But I did send a lengthy email to Glossybox and hopefully management or someone gives me some sort of resolution. But maybe I'll copy a portion of that email and send it to BG. I was also upset to notice BG still has the boxes for sale.


----------



## amyd1259 (Jun 12, 2014)

I tried to make an order On Neiman Marcus today and was told by 2 different live chat reps that my gift card would only work on Bergdorf Goodman and not Neiman Marcus. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## kchan99 (Jun 12, 2014)

I ordered from Neiman Marcus online earlier this week, and did not have any issues.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 12, 2014)

Online was fine


----------



## dancersmum (Jun 13, 2014)

GRRRR....so the my final box is never coming...so disappointed in glossy....started using dots on May 13 - got confirmation that I was getting another box May 19...nope just got a facebook message saying I wasn't getting it...dang it - this was gonna be extras for my summerswap person  :angry:

NOT happy with glossy right now!


----------



## aweheck (Jun 13, 2014)

amyd1259 said:


> I tried to make an order On Neiman Marcus today and was told by 2 different live chat reps that my gift card would only work on Bergdorf Goodman and not Neiman Marcus. Has this happened to anyone else?


 had no problem using mine. Just enter them in the online form, I've found at other stores that the sells assistants have been told to "say" one thing, but their site and cash register system allows more than they "say".


----------



## pbpink (Jun 13, 2014)

if anyone does not want/use their BG GC or BG box w/GC, please let me know! thanks! i posted in trades but i am willing to pay as well so not sure where to post! THANKS!!


----------



## pbpink (Jun 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah I'm probably going to file a claim about my 4 gift boxes because they just shipped two days ago, and probably won't be here for another week if they even arrive. They kept telling me a promising me they would arrive by June 7. Fat load of bull.


are the 4 boxes on the way? i understand how annoying it is, my orders are always late! i am sure your GC's exp date will be july 15th - be careful about doing a dispute, i did one last year when iTunes charged me twice for the same movie i bought using my amex card, amex saw the mistake and i won the dispute and my double payment of $25 was returned - suddenly,  iTunes banned me from using credit cards on my account, I've had a iTunes account since they started and w/small kids now i buy a lot of apps, books + movies - i have to buy gift cards now to make purchases and i can't just walk away as i have hundreds of movies, thousands of songs, tv shows, apps + books!  i attempted to get it sorted before dispute with iTunes and spent hours on the phone getting no where! point is be very careful about disputes, companies are getting furious with disputes and then taking it out on customer! the trouble and time it has cost me, sadly, i wish i never made the dispute as i would have paid the $25 extra dollars not wasting my time dealing!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 13, 2014)

pbpink said:


> are the 4 boxes on the way? i understand how annoying it is, my orders are always late! i am sure your GC's exp date will be july 15th - be careful about doing a dispute, i did one last year when iTunes charged me twice for the same movie i bought using my amex card, amex saw the mistake and i won the dispute and my double payment of $25 was returned - suddenly,  iTunes banned me from using credit cards on my account, I've had a iTunes account since they started and w/small kids now i buy a lot of apps, books + movies - i have to buy gift cards now to make purchases and i can't just walk away as i have hundreds of movies, thousands of songs, tv shows, apps + books!  i attempted to get it sorted before dispute with iTunes and spent hours on the phone getting no where! point is be very careful about disputes, companies are getting furious with disputes and then taking it out on customer! the trouble and time it has cost me, sadly, i wish i never made the dispute as i would have paid the $25 extra dollars not wasting my time dealing!


Oh geez that is a hassle! My 4 boxes have tracking numbers since the 10th of June, but have not updated. I'm worried they're just sitting there.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 13, 2014)

So good news, they got back to me and issued me a gift card for my troubles. Now I'm just waiting to see if my 4 boxes that are in transit actually make it here.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 13, 2014)

I just received an email from Glossybox. The email stated that they ran out of May boxes and were unable to send me one. They are going to issue me a refund and sent a $25 BG gift code. I already received my box. They are so messed up over there.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 13, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I just received an email from Glossybox. The email stated that they ran out of May boxes and were unable to send me one. They are going to issue me a refund and sent a $25 BG gift code. I already received my box. They are so messed up over there.


Take the GC and run!


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes, I used the code immediately.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 13, 2014)

Yup, I won't be getting any boxes , I had 4 coming, today I found refund emails and apology emails that read



> Due to its popularity, the May boxes were backordered for a couple of weeks. Unfortunately, at this point, we are out of stock and unable to send you one. We sincerely apologize for this inconvenience and will be processing a refund for you today, as well provide the $25 gift card to Bergdorf Goodman, which was the bonus item in the May Box.


Then they did give me all four of my gift card codes. I'm not that upset anymore. I would have liked to get a box but, I'm going to go use my gift cards and call it a day.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 13, 2014)

I still haven't even gotten a reply from them yet. I called on the 31st &amp; they told me that my boxes were being sent back to me &amp; still haven't received tracking or a refund. I kept trying to call them today &amp; every time I called I got a response saying all reps were busy &amp; to email them. I'm just going to file a dispute with paypal at this point.


----------



## aweheck (Jun 14, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Yup, I won't be getting any boxes , I had 4 coming, today I found refund emails and apology emails that read
> 
> Then they did give me all four of my gift card codes.
> 
> I'm not that upset anymore. I would have liked to get a box but, I'm going to go use my gift cards and call it a day.


. Thank goodness! That is the least they can do! So sorry that you did not get your boxes and had to wait this long to get those codes. But do have fun on your FREE! $100 shopping spree!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 14, 2014)

aweheck said:


> . Thank goodness! That is the least they can do! So sorry that you did not get your boxes and had to wait this long to get those codes. But do have fun on your FREE! $100 shopping spree!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had fun, until none of my Gift Codes worked,

I went over to Bergdorf Goodman, instead of

Neiman Marcus when it didn't work there. But it didn't work at either, so I have carts full at both stores and no valid Gift Cards. I used chat as well at BG.

BG asked me to email GlossyBox and get valid codes.

So I emailed Glossy box back and I can't wait to hear what they say.

I may just call them in the morning.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh poo, just when I thought "yea for everyone at least getting "free" gift cards"! Glossybox  :bringiton:


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 14, 2014)

I know tell me about it. I was all ready to order and be done with it.


----------



## aweheck (Jun 14, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I had fun, until none of my Gift Codes worked,
> 
> I went over to Bergdorf Goodman, instead of
> 
> ...


 On my cards there was a Gift Card number AND a 4-digit CIN number. Did you get two sets of numbers for each certificate?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 14, 2014)

aweheck said:


> On my cards there was a Gift Card number AND a 4-digit CIN number. Did you get two sets of numbers for each certificate?


Yes, all the numbers seemed to be there, and the 4 digit CIN number as well, they just were invalid.

Maybe they needed to be activated or something, but the BG people just asked that I request new Gift Card Codes. I literally copied and pasted the Glossybox email to show BG what they sent me. I find out later.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 14, 2014)

I wonder if the codes came from the mens boxes? Maybe they aren't live yet...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 14, 2014)

Ugh I wish my 4 boxes were here so I could try placing my order. I don't want to do an order without all of my GC because I want the 10% off at Neiman Marcus if my GC do work there.


----------



## aweheck (Jun 14, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Yes, all the numbers seemed to be there, and the 4 digit CIN number as well, they just were invalid.
> 
> Maybe they needed to be activated or something, but the BG people just asked that I request new Gift Card Codes. I literally copied and pasted the Glossybox email to show BG what they sent me. I find out later.


 OMgosh! That is all so head banging craaaaazy! I would be so frustrated! You deserve many many many brownie points for extreme patience with having your boxes and gift-cards dangled in front of you and then snatched away. MULTIPLE TIMES! And the folks that have ordered boxes like Kelly Silva who posted above. You all deserve special Glossybox awards!


----------



## Allison H (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my Glossybox as well...this being their second attempt at delivering the same box to me...

It's apparently at the Bermuda Triangle of USPS sorting facilities, so I'm losing faith in ever receiving it...complaints after complaints about Bell Gardens.

Your Label Number:

92612927004678000100597308

Your Item Status:

Your item was processed through and left our BELL GARDENS, CA 90201 facility on June 12, 2014 at 1:10 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. It departed Bell Gardens at 3:04 am, and was processed through Bell Gardens at 5:47 pm after supposedly the package left..?

-Processed through USPS Sort Facility, June 11, 2014, 5:47 pm, BELL GARDENS, CA 90201

-Depart USPS Sort Facility, June 11, 2014, 3:04 am, BELL GARDENS, CA 90201

-Processed through USPS Sort Facility, June 10, 2014, 9:43 pm, BELL GARDENS, CA 90201

-Depart USPS Sort Facility, June 9, 2014, 8:30 pm, GREENVILLE, SC 29607

-Processed at USPS Destination Sort Facility, June 9, 2014, 7:24 pm, GREENVILLE, SC 29607

-Accepted at USPS Destination Sort Facility, June 9, 2014, 6:09 pm, DUNCAN, SC 29334

-Electronic Shipping Info Received, June 7, 2014

-Departed Shipping Partner Facility, June 6, 2014, 9:16 am, ATLANTA, GA 30349

-Departed Shipping Partner Facility, June 5, 2014, 4:20 pm, FISHERS, IN 46037

-Arrived Shipping Partner Facility, June 5, 2014, 9:28 am, FISHERS, IN 46037

-Departed Shipping Partner Facility, June 5, 2014, 1:02 am, HEBRON, KY 41048

-Arrived Shipping Partner Facility, June 4, 2014, 6:25 pm, HEBRON, KY 41048

It was suppose to be delivered by 6/10-6/11...sigh... My VoxBox is also stuck at this facility, yikes!


----------



## Allison H (Jun 14, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> I still haven't even gotten a reply from them yet. I called on the 31st &amp; they told me that my boxes were being sent back to me &amp; still haven't received tracking or a refund. I kept trying to call them today &amp; every time I called I got a response saying all reps were busy &amp; to email them. I'm just going to file a dispute with paypal at this point.


That's ridiculous! It shouldn't be that difficult! I hate that this experience has been so awful for you!


----------



## Allison H (Jun 14, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Yes, all the numbers seemed to be there, and the 4 digit CIN number as well, they just were invalid.
> 
> Maybe they needed to be activated or something, but the BG people just asked that I request new Gift Card Codes. I literally copied and pasted the Glossybox email to show BG what they sent me. I find out later.


Good luck! You do have great patience!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Jun 14, 2014)

I finally got my last box today.... with a GC expire date of tomorrow!  GB told me that my 2nd box would have an expire date of July 15th!  Thankfully it arrived today so I could have time to place my order.  Warning others, as anyone still waiting for a box may still get a GC with an expire date of tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 14, 2014)

Weebs said:


> I finally got my last box today.... with a GC expire date of tomorrow!  GB told me that my 2nd box would have an expire date of July 15th!  Thankfully it arrived today so I could have time to place my order.  Warning others, as anyone still waiting for a box may still get a GC with an expire date of tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They have stated if you receive a GC that's expired to contact them and they will issue you a new one.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 14, 2014)

The nm bonus ends tomorrow and I was able to add it to a $5 order. We'll see if it ships, but if you are planning a order that's under $100, add $100 to your cart, then remove the unwanted items, the gwp stays in the cart. At least for me....


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 14, 2014)

sarap said:


> The nm bonus ends tomorrow and I was able to add it to a $5 order. We'll see if it ships, but if you are planning a order that's under $100, add $100 to your cart, then remove the unwanted items, the gwp stays in the cart. At least for me....


I'm going to have to try this, I want that bag and my GC are not here yet!


----------



## valeried44 (Jun 14, 2014)

sarap said:


> The nm bonus ends tomorrow and I was able to add it to a $5 order. We'll see if it ships, but if you are planning a order that's under $100, add $100 to your cart, then remove the unwanted items, the gwp stays in the cart. At least for me....


I had to check this out... I put a $10 item in my cart and it added the orange NM bonus bag with just the $10 item.  I just couldn't resist.  For $10+tax, I got something that I'd been curious about (but didn't get with my BG gift card order) and a gift for my Summerswap buddy!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 14, 2014)

Got my 4 boxes today, gift card expires tomorrow. Placed my order no problem with the bonus bag. One of my boxes is missing a sample though so I get to deal with CS again.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 15, 2014)

Glad you got them in time for the GWP...ugh another call! Good luck!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 15, 2014)

My BG beauty army that I plan on sending in to Glossybox headquarters to shake them down!  :bringiton:  You may notice I'm missing a Atelier, so I'm emailing them tomorrow about that, unless my army gets there first!  :lol:


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My BG beauty army that I plan on sending in to Glossybox headquarters to shake them down!  :bringiton:  You may notice I'm missing a Atelier, so I'm emailing them tomorrow about that, unless my army gets there first!  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO much of that Kevyn Aucoin Curling Mascara! So jelly! No one seems to be trading it.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 15, 2014)

Let us all know how you like the KA mascara!!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 15, 2014)

aweheck said:


> OMgosh! That is all so head banging craaaaazy! I would be so frustrated! You deserve many many many brownie points for extreme patience with having your boxes and gift-cards dangled in front of you and then snatched away. MULTIPLE TIMES! And the folks that have ordered boxes like Kelly Silva who posted above. You all deserve special Glossybox awards!





Allison H said:


> Good luck! You do have great patience!


Good News, I just got home from my vacation, today. All 4 of my boxes came while I was gone and are sitting here waiting on me. Thank goodness I came home today, since all the Gift Cards expired today. I was still issued a refund. So I'm really not going to complain. I spent so many hours on this order it's unreal.

Despite that, I had full orders ready to go at both Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman. I went to NM first and entered my GC cards &amp; they worked. My order is placed. I was sure I would miss the bonus for NM.

All four of my boxes are this one.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 16, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> I had to check this out... I put a $10 item in my cart and it added the orange NM bonus bag with just the $10 item. I just couldn't resist. For $10+tax, I got something that I'd been curious about (but didn't get with my BG gift card order) and a gift for my Summerswap buddy!


They must have fixed this loophole! Didn't work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 16, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> I still haven't even gotten a reply from them yet. I called on the 31st &amp; they told me that my boxes were being sent back to me &amp; still haven't received tracking or a refund. I kept trying to call them today &amp; every time I called I got a response saying all reps were busy &amp; to email them. I'm just going to file a dispute with paypal at this point.


I have 4 emails from them saying my box that never shipped is coming with no movement in that direction. Just emailed them AGAIN and told them if it's not leaving tomorrow to refund me and issue a BG gift card. So done with their bs. I mean come on, how can you oversell if you know you have X amount. This order was placed in EARLY May also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 16, 2014)

@ @@SaraP I received the KA mascara and it already hit the can.   For me, it failed my one simple test - Stay on my lashes and not under my eyes.   It had a curved wand which I think was meant to do the curl part.  I am not disappointed as I have a mascara that works great for me.   Cheaper too.  It was still nice to give it a try and frankly sometimes I am relieved I don't love everything that comes in these boxes.  It gets pricey.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jun 16, 2014)

I actually really love the KA curling mascara! For years I've been trying to find a replacement for Diorshow, which irritates my eyes, and this may be it. Stays put all day for me, lifts, separates, lengthens, and curls. The only problem - and, admittedly, it's kind of a big one - is that it's very, very difficult to remove. The little fibers ball up and get everywhere!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 16, 2014)

I just really wanted to try it because I LOVED this UD curling mascara that I got as a GWP at Ulta. It was so perfect for when I was too lazy to actually curl my lashes haha. Plus I wanted to try everything from the BG boxes and it's the only thing I haven't been able to get.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 16, 2014)

I checked my credit card today and discovered Glossybox refunded me twice. It is a wonder they are still in business.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone with gc left... BG just sent me an email $25 off $100 code is thankyou


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 16, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @ @@SaraP I received the KA mascara and it already hit the can.   For me, it failed my one simple test - Stay on my lashes and not under my eyes.   It had a curved wand which I think was meant to do the curl part.  I am not disappointed as I have a mascara that works great for me.   Cheaper too.  It was still nice to give it a try and frankly sometimes I am relieved I don't love everything that comes in these boxes.  It gets pricey.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Which mascara works great for you?


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 17, 2014)

@@Beautyboxgal ~  I am using Clinique High Impact waterproof mascara.   I received it in a Clinique gift bag after giving up on mascara for many years because it always ended up under my eyes.  I figured it was me until I tried this one.


----------



## Allison H (Jun 17, 2014)

I guess I'm fortunate, that I'm not having issues with Glossybox (I've had the best luck contacting them via Facebook), but with the USPS...that's a totally different story! Glossybox was nice enough to send a replacement box to me after the original box was returned to them, and this is where my second box ends up...

Your Item Status:

Your item is out for delivery in HEBRON, KY 41048.

-Sorting Complete, June 17, 2014, 8:03 am, HEBRON, KY 41048

-Arrival at Post Office, June 17, 2014, 3:16 am, HEBRON, KY 41048

-Processed through USPS Sort Facility, June 12, 2014, 1:10 am, BELL GARDENS, CA 90201

-Processed through USPS Sort Facility, June 11, 2014, 5:47 pm, BELL GARDENS, CA 90201

-Depart USPS Sort Facility, June 11, 2014, 3:04 am, BELL GARDENS, CA 90201

-Processed through USPS Sort Facility, June 10, 2014, 9:43 pm, BELL GARDENS, CA 90201

-Depart USPS Sort Facility, June 9, 2014, 8:30 pm, GREENVILLE, SC 29607

-Processed at USPS Destination Sort Facility, June 9, 2014, 7:24 pm, GREENVILLE, SC 29607

-Accepted at USPS Destination Sort Facility, June 9, 2014, 6:09 pm, DUNCAN, SC 29334

-Electronic Shipping Info Received, June 7, 2014

-Departed Shipping Partner Facility, June 6, 2014, 9:16 am, ATLANTA, GA 30349

-Departed Shipping Partner Facility, June 5, 2014, 4:20 pm, FISHERS, IN 46037

-Arrived Shipping Partner Facility, June 5, 2014, 9:28 am, FISHERS, IN 46037

-Departed Shipping Partner Facility, June 5, 2014, 1:02 am, HEBRON, KY 41048

-Arrived Shipping Partner Facility, June 4, 2014, 6:25 pm, HEBRON, KY 41048

How can it be out for delivery in KY when I live in CA? Not to mention I am only an hour and twenty minutes south of the Bell Gardens sorting facility... ::bangs head::

We'll see what Glossybox says. I'm not frustrated with them, but the USPS system is ridiculous...a refund would be fine with me at this point.


----------



## Allison H (Jun 17, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I just really wanted to try it because I LOVED this UD curling mascara that I got as a GWP at Ulta. It was so perfect for when I was too lazy to actually curl my lashes haha. Plus I wanted to try everything from the BG boxes and it's the only thing I haven't been able to get.


I'm glad to hear about the UD curling mascara, that'll be the next sample for me to try. I'm currently using the Benefit mascara, and I'm actually not a fan of it...the brush is terrible! My lashes are always clumpy! It is just their sample size though, I'm sure the regular brush works better...or I hope...


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 17, 2014)

I received another tracking number after emailing them again asking for a status update or a refund. I'm not sure why it takes so long to reship a box, but I'm getting frustrated having to bug them and track down my box when they didn't write a complete address on it to begin with.


----------



## amidea (Jun 17, 2014)

bah! i completely forgot to use the BG gift card... it expired already, right? i'm at work and can't check it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jun 17, 2014)

amidea said:


> bah! i completely forgot to use the BG gift card... it expired already, right? i'm at work and can't check it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh no!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Most of them expired on June 15, but a few were sent out with a July 15 date, so definitely double check when you get home!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 17, 2014)

amidea said:


> bah! i completely forgot to use the BG gift card... it expired already, right? i'm at work and can't check it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If it's expired just email them the code and they contact BG to extend the date for you. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Allison H (Jun 17, 2014)

eliu8108 said:


> I received another tracking number after emailing them again asking for a status update or a refund. I'm not sure why it takes so long to reship a box, but I'm getting frustrated having to bug them and track down my box when they didn't write a complete address on it to begin with.


Good luck!

I really hate everyone having such bad luck with communication from Glossybox!

They responded to my request and are giving me a refund/credit since the USPS can't seem to ship a box properly...


----------



## amidea (Jun 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If it's expired just email them the code and they contact BG to extend the date for you. Shouldn't be a problem.


thanks for the tip!  i've emailed them so hopefully they'll oblige.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 18, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@Beautyboxgal ~  I am using Clinique High Impact waterproof mascara.   I received it in a Clinique gift bag after giving up on mascara for many years because it always ended up under my eyes.  I figured it was me until I tried this one.


Thank you, Kookymama.  I'm going to have to try it!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 20, 2014)

I FINALLY got things resolved. They gave me a refund for both boxes &amp; two gift cards. I'm just glad it's over but I will never order from them again.


----------



## Krystan (Jun 23, 2014)

Glossybox just refunded my May box??? Which I received without problem... and I never contacted CS.. DId anyone else get a refund from them?? RANDOM as heck.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh glossybox stop drinking and refunding!


----------



## Allison H (Jun 24, 2014)

I got a refund I guess about a week ago for my May box, and an email today stating that I will definitely receive my box by the end of this week, plus they gave me 500 glossy dots. I'm assuming they are promising the June box...it was vague... I'll take the extra glossy dots though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jun 24, 2014)

Krystan said:


> Glossybox just refunded my May box??? Which I received without problem... and I never contacted CS.. DId anyone else get a refund from them?? RANDOM as heck.


LoL nice!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jealous! I'd take a free refund! haha


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 13, 2014)

For those if you that received giftcards with a July expiration date, don't forget to use them!! They'll be expiring this week. (Also If anyone has a giftcard available to trade, let me know. There are a few things that I'd love to buy for NM still)


----------



## eliu8108 (Oct 24, 2014)

So this is the oddest thing! I received this box already and have been unsubscribed for about two months now. Yesterday, I received a Fedex number saying a package is coming from Glossybox. I received it today (super quick!) and it is another one of the Bergdorf Goodman boxes! I'm not complaining, but I am really confused!!


----------



## feisty1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Did you buy one of their past boxes they had for $15 last week?


----------



## eliu8108 (Oct 24, 2014)

I actually think I just figured it out. This must be the box that got returned to them due to an incomplete address. If I recall correctly, they had reshipped the box to me, but it's so strange that they would now ship me the returned box months later!


----------

